# فعاليات 30/6 ....... اليوم الثالث‏



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*وانتهى اليوم الثانى ...... وقرر الجيش حسم الأمر فى 48 ساعة ...... اليوم الثالث سيكون رد فعل التنظيمات الإسلامية ...... واتوقع منهم أعمال عنف .... كعادتهم .... ولأنه الملعب الذى يجيدونه ..... لكن الاختلاف سيكون عنف مسلم سنى ضد مسلم سنى ....... ويعود الزمن للوراء...... كما فى موقعة السقيفة .... صراع سياسى تحت عباءه دينية من أحد طرفى الصراع

إننى واثق .... إن كل ذلك بترتيب إلهى ..... لتحرير مصر من سبيها ..... ولتحقيق نبوات اشعياء 19 ......

ولندون للتاريخ ..... أحداث ذلك اليوم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*مظاهرة مؤيدة وأخرى معارضة لمرسى فى 6 أكتوبر وسط حالة من التوتر*


  الإثنين، 1 يوليو  2013 - 23:50








                             مظاهرة معارضة 

كتب أحمد سامح





 
تشهد مدينة 6 أكتوبر مظاهرتين الأولى مؤيدة لبيان الفريق  عبد  الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع ولبيان القوات المسلحة ورافضة للرئيس محمد  مرسى  وتطالب برحيله، وتضم ما يقرب من 2000 متظاهر أمام البوابة الرئيسية  لنادى 6  أكتوبر.
 
كما يتظاهر مؤيدو الرئيس أمام مسجد الحصرى بـ6 أكتوبر.
 
وتشهد المدينة حالة من التوتر فى ظل تواجد المظاهرتين ويقف عدد من رجال   الأمن فى محاولة لمنع أى اشتباكات قد تقع بين المظاهرتين، ومنع وصول أى   منهما للآخر.








​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*القوى الإسلامية تعلن النفير العام*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

عاجل كارثه كبري  متظاهرو رابعة يدخلون العمارات المجاورة للميدان مرتدين زى الجيش 
    2013-07-01 23:44:34    
2 





  [COLOR=black !important]   	   	قال شهود عيان لـ«التحرير»، أن متظاهرو رابعة العدويه يدخلون العمارات المجاورة للميدان ويرتدون زى الجيش.  	وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقا





​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل كارثه كبري متظاهرو رابعة يدخلون العمارات المجاورة للميدان مرتدين زى الجيش - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*وصل مؤيدو الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى ميدان جامعة القاهرة، وذلك للتأكيد على شرعية الرئيس محمد مرسى ولتأييد استمراره فى الحكم. 


وردد مؤيدو الرئيس مرسى هتافات "بالروح بالدم نفديك يا إخوان"، مؤكدين أنهم سيعتصمون بميدان الجيزة للتأكيد على شرعية الرئيس.


اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*إبراهيم عيسي يُفجر مفاجأة : هذا هو رئيس مصر خلفًا لـ"مرسي"

*​*7/1/2013   11:14 PM*​*



*​* 

  فجر الإعلامى إبرهيم عيسي، مفاجأة كبيرة، بعدما أعلن أن المستشار عدلى   منصور، رئيس محكمة الدستورية العليا سيحكُم البلاد عقب انتهاء مهلة الجيش   المُقدرة بـ 48 ساعة.

  وقال إبراهيم عيسي فى تصريحات عبر برنامجه "هنا القاهرة" على قناة  "القاهرة  والناس"، أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي قرر سحب السلطة من  الرئيس محمد  مرسي لصالح الشعب المصرى المتواجد فى الميادين.

  وأكد عيسي أن المستشار عدلى منصور سيكون رئيسًا انتقاليًا خلفًا للرئيس   محمد مرسي، على ان تُقام الإنتخابات بشكل مبكر وذلك بناءً على رغبة الشعب   المصرى.

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  إبراهيم عيسي يُفجر مفاجأة : هذا هو رئيس مصر خلفًا لـ"مرسي" ​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*لتيار الشعبى: تحركات لجماعات مؤيدة لمرسى لمواجهة المتظاهرين*


  الإثنين، 1 يوليو  2013 - 23:45
















                             جانب من المسيرة 

 كتب على حسان ومحمد رضا





 
أعلن التيار الشعبى المصرى أنه ترددت أنباء عن احتشاد وتحرك   لأتوبيسات جماعة الإخوان والجهاديين غداً من المنيا وأسيوط لدعم الشرعية   -على حد زعمهم- إلى التحرير والاتحادية محملين بالأسلحة، وأنباء عن تجمع   لأنصار مرسى من جماعات وإخوان بدءوا التحرك من المناطق الشعبية الآن.
 
وقال التيار الشعبى فى بيان له اليوم الاثنين، "خرجت مجموعات من حى عين شمس فى اتجاه ألف مسكن ووجهات أخرى غير معلومة". 
 
وقام الأهالى بإبلاغ الجيش لتأمينهم بعد انتشار أخبار عن هجوم جماعات من   الإخوان على اعتصامهم، وفى السويس الوضع متوتر جداً، الشيوخ الآن متواجدون   فى منطقة المثلث عند مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين يهتفون "الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع   الله"، ومعهم مجموعات كبيرة من أعضاء الجماعات وتخوف من سيارة يقال إن بها   أسلحة. 







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

الجيش يقود ثورة التصحيح.. خطة للقبض على 60 من قيادات الإخوان
    2013-07-02 00:02:57    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	 كشفت مصادر عسكرية مطلعة لـ "فيتو"، أن القوات المسلحة وضعت خطة محكمة  للقبض على 60 شخصية من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحلفائها من التيار  الإسلامي مع قرب انتهاء مهلة الـ 48 ساعة التي منحها الفريق أول عبد الفتاح  السيسي وزير الدفاع والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة للرئيس محمد مرسي لاتخاذ  خطوات لإنهاء الأزمة السياسية قبل تدخل الجيش لوضع خارطة طريق لتحقيق  مطالب الشعب.

	وقالت المصادر – التي طلبت عدم الكشف عن اسمها – إن الجيش أصبح شبه متأكد  من أن الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لن يتخذا إجراءات حقيقة  لإنهاء الاحتقان الشعبي وأن الحل هو تدخل القوات المسلحة لوضع حد للأزمة  السياسية التي تعرض الأمن القومي للخطر.

	وأشارت المصادر إلى أن خطة القبض على عدد من الشخصيات الإخوانية تتزامن مع  استعداد الجيش للتحرك بعد انتهاء مهلة الـ 48 ساعة؛ منعًا لحدوث أي  اضطرابات وفوضى بتحريض من هذه الشخصيات خاصة في ظل وجود تقارير سيادية  تتحدث عن احتمالات للعنف من قبل التيار الإسلامي ضد القوات المسلحة حال  تحركها لتنفيذ مطالب الشعب.

	وأوضحت المصادر أن قائمة الشخصيات تضم كل من: المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب  مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والدكتور محمد البلتاجي القيادي بالجماعة،  والدكتور رشاد البيومي نائب المرشد، والدكتور محمود حسين الأمين العام  للجماعة، والدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، والدكتور  أحمد فهمي رئيس مجلس الشورى، والدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة السابق، والدكتور صلاح سلطان.

	وتشمل القائمة أيضًا بحسب مصادرنا: صفوت حجازي وحازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل  رئيس حزب الراية، وعاصم عبد الماجد عضو مجلس شوري الجماعة الإسلامية، وطارق  الزمر رئيس حزب البناء والتنمية، وعبود الزمر القيادي بالجماعة الإسلامية،  وخالد الشريف المستشار الإعلامي للجماعة، ورفاعي طه القيادي بالجماعة  والشيخ محمد عبد المقصود، والشيخ فوزي السعيد فضلًا عن عدد آخر من الأسماء  تتحفظ "فيتو" على نشرها لاحتياطات الأمن القومي.

	فيتو               ​





 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
الجيش يقود ثورة التصحيح.. خطة للقبض على 60 من قيادات الإخوان - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*التراس اهلاوي يتجه ناحيه التحرير لدعم المتظاهرين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..قوات خاصة من الجيش تفصل بين مؤيدين ومعارضين لمرسي قرب الاتحادية  	وكالات  	   	نفذ العشرات من قوات الجيش المصري الخاصة مساء اليوم الإثنين انتشارا عند أحد الطرق المؤدية إلى قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي.  	   	ويهدف هذا الانتشار إلى منع مسيرة تضم  المئات من مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي من التقدم نحو قصر الرئاسة، حيث يحتشد  آلاف المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس المصري؛ وذلك لمنع أي احتكاك محتمل  بينهما.  	   	   	*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفه بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس بالسويس
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*  عاجل البيان الثانى للقوات المسلحه !!!!*
*2013-07-01 22:28:25* *
** 15* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important] *فى  ضوء ما يتردد على لسان بعض الشخصيات على وسائل الإعلام المختلفة ، والتى  تحاول توصيف بيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة على أنه " إنقلاب عسكرى " -  تؤكد المؤسسة العسكرية على ما يلى :
* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
* *-  أن عقيدة وثقافة القوات المسلحة المصرية لا تسمح بإنتهاج سياسة "  الإنقلابات العسكرية " وقد سبق أن نزلت القوات المسلحة للشارع المصرى فى  أعوام [ 1977 - 1986 - 2011 ] ولم تنقلب ، بل كانت دائماً تقف مع إرادة  الشعب المصرى العظيم وطموحاته نحو التغيير والإصلاح .
* *-  جاء بيان القوات المسلحة بغرض دفع جميع الأطراف السياسية بالدولة لسرعة  إيجاد حلول للأزمة الراهنة والتوصل إلى صيغة من التوافق الوطنى الذى يلبى  متطلبات الشعب المصرى .
* *-  كما أننا نؤكد أن بيان القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة يعد تفاعلاً مع نبض  الشارع المصرى ، وقد أكد على أن القوات المسلحة لن تكون طرفاً فى دائرة  السياسة أو الحكم ولا ترضى أن تخرج عن دورها المرسوم لها فى الفكر  الديمقراطى الأصيل النابع من إرادة الشعب
* ​

*http://www.ch-news.com/site/topic.php?id=145679#ixzz2Xpa9n5xR*​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

* محمود سعد يكشف خبر خطير جدا وعاجل على الهواء الآن وتحذير للمتظاهرين*







[YOUTUBE]mv_X5AqjWSg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*التيار الشعبى: تحركات لجماعات مؤيدة لمرسى لمواجهة المتظاهرين
* *
	أعلن التيار الشعبى المصرى أنه ترددت أنباء عن احتشاد وتحرك لأتوبيسات  جماعة الإخوان والجهاديين غداً من المنيا وأسيوط لدعم الشرعية -على حد  زعمهم- إلى التحرير والاتحادية محملين بالأسلحة، وأنباء عن تجمع لأنصار  مرسى من جماعات وإخوان بدءوا التحرك من المناطق الشعبية الآن.
* *
	وقال التيار الشعبى فى بيان له اليوم الاثنين، "خرجت مجموعات من حى عين شمس فى اتجاه ألف مسكن ووجهات أخرى غير معلومة". 
* *
	وقام الأهالى بإبلاغ الجيش لتأمينهم بعد انتشار أخبار عن هجوم جماعات من  الإخوان على اعتصامهم، وفى السويس الوضع متوتر جداً، الشيوخ الآن متواجدون  فى منطقة المثلث عند مسجد الخلفاء الراشدين يهتفون "الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع  الله"، ومعهم مجموعات كبيرة من أعضاء الجماعات وتخوف من سيارة يقال إن بها  أسلحة.
* *
	اليوم السابع**

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *عاجل .. تحركات لجماعات مؤيدة لمرسى لمواجهة المتظاهرين - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

تعزيزات أمنية بميدان الشهداء بعد أنباء عن مسيرة لإخوان بنى سويف​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

"التحالف الوطنى" يعلن رفضه بيان الجيش ويدع للاحتشاد فى الميادين​
أعلن التحالف الوطنى، المكون من مجموعة من التيارات الإسلامية والداعم للرئيس محمد مرسى، رفضه لبيان القوات المسلحة، داعيا المصريين للاحتشاد فى ميادين مصر حماية للشرعية.

 جاء ذلك فى بيان للتحالف الوطنى من أجل دعم الشرعية بمسجد رابعة العدوية للرد على بيان القوات المسلحة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

منسق تمرد لـ"المتظاهرين": خليكوا.. هنتشنق لو رجعتوا​
وجه محمود بدر مؤسس حملة تمرد، رسالة للمتظاهرين فى الميادين قائلاً :"خليكوا موجودين فى الشوارع، وهنعمل أكبر إفطار جماعى فى رمضان وإحنا بنحتفل، إحنا هنكمل مع بعض"، مضيفاً :"أنتوا لو خايفين علينا بجد، إحنا هنتشنق لو أنتوا رجعتوا".

 وأضاف خلال لقائه ببرنامج "هنا العاصمة" على فضائية "سى بى سى" مع الإعلامية "لميس الحديدى"، أن النظام انتهى، لافتاً إلى أن بيان القوات المسلحة، وخاصة عندما قال إنهم لا يريدون الحكم أو التدخل فى السياسة ليقطع الطريق على البلتاجى وكل المزايدين بأن السيسى يريد عمل انقلاب عسكرى.

 وأوضح بدر أنه لا قلق من التحريض من الإسلاميين، وأن الشعب المصرى لا يخاف، مؤكداً ضرورة رفع علم مصر فقط بميدان التحرير.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


*ارسل الموضوع لاصدقائك علي الفيس*​[/COLOR]


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2013)

إصابة ضابط جيش بالسويس خلال فض اشتباكات أعضاء الإخوان ومعارضى مرسى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

عاجل اصابات لضباط جيش فى السويس الان واخر التطورات 
    2013-07-02 00:17:37    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	10إصابات بينهم ضابط جيش في اشتباكات بين مؤيدين ومعارضين بالسويس
	   	اشتعل الموقف في منطقة أول السور بميدان الترعة في السويس بعد إطلاق  النيران بطريقة عشوائية بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي، في ظل  استمرار حرب الشوارع الدائرة حاليًا بالقرب من المثلث بالسويس.

	وكانت وتيرة العنف قد ازدادت عقب تنظيم مجموعة من أنصار الدعوة السلفية  والجماعة الدينية وحزب البناء والتنمية لمسيرة ضمت أكثر من 1800متظاهر،  رددوا خلالها هتافات معادية للمتظاهرين، وأعلنوا أنهم مع الرئيس مرسي في  ترسيخ مفهوم الدولة الدينية.

	وكانت القوات الموجودة بالسويس قد نبهت عليهم بعدم تخطي المتظاهرين منطقة  أول السور، لكنهم تجاوزوا ذلك ونشبت الاشتباكات بينهم والمتظاهرين، وتبادل  الطرفان إلقاء الحجارة.

	وتطورت الاشتباكات حتى بعد محاولة الجيش للحيلولة دون ذلك بإرسال 3مدرعات  تمركزت بين الطرفان، إلى أنه بدء إطلاق الخرطوش، وبدء تساقط المصابين الذين  وصلت أعدادهم إلى 10، تم إسعاف ثلاثة منهم بالمستشفى العام، وثلاثة آخرين  بالعناية المركزة.

	وقد دفع الجيش بأعداد أخرى من أفراده لفض الاشتباكات (5دبابات وعربتان  متصفحتان)، فى الوقت الذي سربت فيه معلومات عن إصابة عقيد جيش جراء  الاشتباكات.

	مصراوى  	   ​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل اصابات لضباط جيش فى السويس الان واخر التطورات - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو مباشر || بيـــــــــان عــاجل  جداا الان من التيرات المتأسلمه والمتظاهرين امام رابعه العدويه ردا على  بيان القوات المسلحه ... !!!








*[YOUTUBE]UI93L12Myhc[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

عـــاجل جــدا بالفيديو متظاهرى رابعه يسحلون ملازم شــرطه ويسرقون سلاحه الان استغاثه من عميد شرطه 








[YOUTUBE]gKm8w0Ge65o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

مراسلي الحياه و ام بى سي يتحدثون عن اعتداءات لأنصار مرسي على الشعب فى السويس .... يا مرسي الارهاب لن يفيد​ 

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
خبر عاجل من احمد خيري على تويتر الان - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*خبر هام وعاجل ........
 حذرو جميع الثوار بجميع الميادين ......
 ميكروباصات من غير نمر تحمل ناس في طريقها للمتظاهرين ..
 البلتاجي يقول كل واحد يودع امه وابوه وزوجته وعياله.....
 ثم يقول هل انتم جاهزون للشهاده في سبيل الله ...
 ربنا يحمى مصر وشعبها من الأرهابين ......*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو عاجل من ميدان النهضه بالجيزه وتحزير لكل من هو غير ملتحى عدم المرور من هناك شاهد ماذا يفعلون*




[YOUTUBE]V_phpgtR7Us[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

*محلل سياسي بريطاني: بيان الجيش المصري تمت صياغته بعناية.. ولم يقل إنه "يتعين على الرئيس الرحيل"





**
الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسي 
رأت صحيفة "فاينانشيال تايمز" البريطانية، أن المصريين  يواجهون المجهول بعد احتشادهم في كافة أرجاء البلاد للتنديد بحكم جماعة  الإخوان في المظاهرات التي تجاوز عددها تلك التي انطلقت قبل عامين ضد  الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك. 
ولفتت الصحيفة، في تقرير لها، إلى أن ملايين المصريين الذين  تدفقوا إلى الميادين في كافة أرجاء البلاد حشدوا لثورة ثانية يتردد صدى  نجاحها في كافة أرجاء الوطن العربي مثلما فعلت الأولى، إلا أنها توجه ضربة  قاسية إلى الإسلام السياسي هذه المرة. 
ونوهت الصحيفة بأنه رغما عن أن ثمن الشغف الثوري هو باهظ  للغاية، لكن ما يلوح في الأفق، على المدى القريب، هو قفزة هائلة أخرى نحو  المجهول، مشيرة إلى إعلان القوات المسلحة، التي عادت إلى ثكناتها في العام  الماضي بعد تسليم السلطة للرئيس محمد مرسي، نفسها حكما في الصراع السياسي  الذي احتدم في البلاد بقولها أنها تستجيب لتطلعات الشعب المصري. 
من جهته ، ذكر محلل بتليفزيون "بى بى سى" البريطانى، أن  البيان الذى أصدره وزير الدفاع المصرى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى اليوم  تمت صياغته بعناية. وقال المحلل جيرمى براون المتخصص فى شؤون الشرق الأوسط  بالتليفزيون البريطانى، إن "بيان قائد الجيش المصرى لم يقل انه يتعين على  الرئيس الرحيل، ولكنه يقول أنه أمام الحكومة والمعارضة مهلة مدتها 48 ساعة  للاتفاق على طريقة للمضى قدما إلى الأمام، وأنه إذا لم يحدث ذلك فإن الجيش  سيتدخل بخطته الخاصة". 
وذكر براون أنه على الرغم من أن العسكريين كانوا يوصفون  بأنهم أبطال عندما وضعوا أنفسهم بين المتظاهرين وبين نظام الرئيس السابق  مبارك ، إلا أنهم تعرضوا بعد ذلك لانتقادات على نطاق واسع بسبب استحواذهم  على السلطة لفترة طويلة. 
وأشار إلى أن الواقع يثبت أن العسكريين لم يتخلوا أبدا عن  دورهم الحاسم وراء الكواليس، وأنه مهما كان السبيل الذى ستسلكه مصر فإن  الجيش لايرغب فى تخفيف سلطته.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. مقتل رئيس مباحث البدارى بأسيوط على يد "الإخوان"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل. . إصابة 25 متظاهر بالتسمم فى الإسكندرية  	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**  	   	شهدت مدينة الإسكندرية اصابة نحو 25 متظاهر من مؤيدين الرئيس مرسى بعد تناولهم إحدى الوجبات فى منطقة سيدى جابر .  	 وتم نقل حالتين من المصابين وهم في حالة  خطيرة الي المستشفى, فى الوقت الذى قامت عربات الاسعاف بتوجيه تحذيرات عن   طريق الميكروفنات  مطالبة  المتظاهرين الموجودين  بمنطقة سيدى جابر بعدم  شراء مأكولات ومشروبات من الباعة الجائلين.  	   	*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*   						مستشار مرسى: بيان الجيش انقلاب ولن نسلم 



*
* 



​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب: حمدى مبارز: 			 	   		منذ 36 دقيقة 44 ثانية  		 
*
* 	 قال أحد مستشارى الرئيس محمد مرسى لصحيفة "نيويورك تايمز": "نحن نفهم بيان   الجيش بأنه انقلاب عسكري وعلينا الانتظار لنرى كيف سيتم هذا الانقلاب.*
*  	وأشار المستشار الذى رفض الكشف عن هويته إلى أنه على الجيش ألا يتوقع أن   الإخوان سيقبلون الإطاحة بالرئيس وبهم دون معركة شاملة للدفاع عن   انتصاراتهم الديمقراطية، وأن الأمر لن يمر بسهولة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل الجيش ينقذ بورسعيد من انفجار​*
*2013-07-02 00:26:44​*
*






​*​*
​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 يوليو 2013)

*نشبت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين قبائل الصعيد فى قنا ومؤيدى مرسى من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان المسلمين فى ميدان المحطة فى قنا.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*"الزند": بيان القوات المسلحة يلبي طموحات الشعب ويبعث الطمأنينة في قلوبهم

كتب : أحمد ربيع وطارق صبري منذ 17 دقيقة 










 أحمد الزند 
أكد المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس نادي القضاة، أن بيان القوات  المسلحة جاء ملبيا لطموحات الشعب وبعث الطمأنينة في قلوبهم، مشيرا إلى أن  قضاة مصر يعلنون تأييدهم المطلق للقوات المسلحة، ويعاهدون أن يظلوا في  طليعة من ينتصر لحريته وينحني لإرادته. 

وأوضح المستشار الزند، أن القضاة عانوا على امتداد عام كامل  هجوما شرسا من جماعة الإخوان وتابيعها، من أجل اقتلاع جذوره وتشوية معالمه  وتقزيم رسالته، لافتا إلى أن هذا العام كان شديد الوطأة على المصريين خاض  حربا في مواجهة سلطة غاشمة لا تعرف إلا البغي والعدوان والنفي والإقصاء حتى  تحقق له النصر. 

وأضاف رئيس نادي القضاة، أنه "علينا الآن تطهير القضاء،  ويجب على النائب الخاص أن يعد العدة للرحيل، لأنه ومن حوله ومن خلفه لن  يتركهم الشعب ولن يسامحهم الشعب أو القضاء، فمن استتبعوا اليوم ممكن أن  يستتبعوا بالغد، والقاضي لا يستتبع". 

وأشار الزند، إلى أنه "لا ينبغي أن تنسينا نشوة النصر التواضع"، مطالبا المصريين بأن يبدأو في بناء وطن يتسع للجميع. 








*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين متظاهري الاسماعيلية ومسيرة للإخوان*
​


----------



## candy shop (1 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الإعلام ومستشار الرئيس يخرجان من ماسبيرو رميًا بـ الأحذية​*
*2013-07-02 00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




06​​​*
*
كشفت مصادر داخل ماسبيرو لـ"فيتو" أن بيان الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى​ تم تسجيله وتسليمه للتليفزيون المصرى لإذاعته دون علم وزير الإعلام​ صلاح عبدالمقصود​ وبمجرد علمه بوجود البيان رفض إذاعته قبل اتخاذ إذن رئاسة​ الجمهورية، وبالفعل أجرى مكالمة هاتفية بالرئاسة​ وجاء الرد بإذاعة البيان لأن الرئاسة لا تعلم ما يحويه البيان.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن حالة الارتباك والتوتر ظهرت على وجه كلٍ من صلاح عبدالمقصود​ومستشار الرئيس لشئون الإعلام​ أحمد عبد العزيز أثناء سماع البيان وقبل أن يختتم الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى​  البيان كان عبد المقصود يجمع أغراضه من مكتبه وأخذ يهرول في ماسبيرو هو  ومستشاره وسط هتافات العاملين بالمبنى "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، ارحل، حرية"  واستقبلهم آخرون بالأحذية حتى وصلا إلى بوابة وزارة الإعلام.

فبتو  ​*
​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

متابعات: 			 	  	   		  		 الثلاثاء , 02 يوليو 2013 00:44 		     

 	 قال أحمد عارف، المتحدث باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في صفحته على "فيس   بوك"، مساء الاثنين، إننا "سكتنا فغرهم سكوتنا سددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا".
  	تأتي تصريحات عارف بعد خروج مسيرات تضم أنصار ومؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي فى   عدة محافظات، من بينها "السويس ومطروح والفيوم والجيزة والمنيا"، فضلا عن   الحشد المتواجد في ميدان رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، والآلاف في ميدان   النهضة بالجيزة، وعقب إعلان صفحة غرفة العمليات المركزية للقوى الإسلامية،   على "فيس بوك"، أن القوى الإسلامية تعلن النفير العام في صفوفها، وأن   "الحشد في رابعة العدوية".
	وقالت الصفحة، في بيان لها: "مصر ليست جيش البلطجية المستأجر ولا الحشد   الكنسي الصرف الذي تحدث عنه مايكل منير، ولا حشود حزب المجرمين البائد، مصر   تخرج، الإثنين، من المساجد لتواجه كل المجرمين، ونقول لشهداء 25 يناير..   نحن على العهد".
	كان حزب الحرية والعدالة قال في صفحته الرسمية على "فيس بوك"، الإثنين، إن   مظاهرات ستخرج بجميع محافظات مصر بعد صلاة العشاء، "دعمًا للشرعية".

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو عاجل من المحله ومدير الامن يوضح حقيقه  الاشتباكات  ونزول الامن المركزى*
[YOUTUBE]Y_XoT48xV6s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

متابعات: 			 	  	   		  		 الثلاثاء , 02 يوليو 2013 00:21 		     

 	 قال محمد الظواهري، القيادي بتنظيم السلفية الجهادية، شقيق زعيم تنظيم   القاعدة أيمن الظواهري، إنهم يتابعون ما يحدث من جدل سياسي في مصر عن كثب،   ولن يتدخلوا إلّا في الوقت المناسب.
  	وأضاف "الظواهري" عبر صفحته الرسمية على "فيس بوك"، مساء الاثنين: "نطمئن   جميع إخواننا بأننا نتابع ما يحدث عن كثب، ولن نتدخل أو ندعو للتدخل إلا  في  الوقت المناسب، والمواقف الصحيحة شرعًا، ونرجو من الجميع أن يكونوا على   تواصل مع بعضهم، وعدم التسرع، أو التأخر عن الوقت المناسب، والصحيح  شرعًا".

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الظواهري: سنتدخل في الوقت المناسب 



*






*قال  محمد الظواهري، القيادي بتنظيم السلفية الجهادية، شقيق زعيم تنظيم القاعدة  أيمن الظواهري، إنهم يتابعون ما يحدث من جدل سياسي في مصر عن كثب، ولن  يتدخلوا إلّا في الوقت المناسب.​**وأضاف  "الظواهري" عبر صفحته الرسمية على "فيس بوك"، مساء الاثنين: "نطمئن جميع  إخواننا بأننا نتابع ما يحدث عن كثب، ولن نتدخل أو ندعو للتدخل إلا في  الوقت المناسب، والمواقف الصحيحة شرعًا، ونرجو من الجميع أن يكونوا على  تواصل مع بعضهم، وعدم التسرع، أو التأخر عن الوقت المناسب، والصحيح شرعًا".​**
 الوفد ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

قال اللواء أسامة عسكر، قائد الجيش الثالث  الميدانى، فى تصريح خاص لـ  «الدستور الأصلي»، أنه تم السيطرة على الأشتباكات بين  مؤيدى ومعارضى  الرئيس بالسويس وتم تأمين مسيرة المؤيدين التى أنطلقت عقب  صلاه العشاء من  مسجد حمزة ومنع تقدمها منعا لمزيد من الأحتكاك وتم اعادتهم  لمحيط مسجد  حمزة بحى الصباح.

 وقال عسكر ان الأحداث ادت الى اصابة العقيد طارق الشاذلى من قوات الجيش   بجروح فى وجهه اعلى العين و 4 مدنيين اخرين اصيبوا باختناقات نتيجة الغاز   بينما تم السيطرة على المظاهرات المعارضة بمحيط ميدان الاربعين وميدان   الخضر.

 واكد اللواء اسامة عسكر ان الهدوء عاد لمدينة السويس بعدما قامت قوات الجيش والمدرعات بالسيطرة على الموقف ونشر قواتها بشارع الجيش.



 




                                                                تعليقات القراء


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*                 الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور تنشران خريطة طريق تتضمن إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة*





                                                        الثلاثاء 02.07.2013 - 12:52 ص                 









                  تابعت الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور المستجدات على الساحة السياسية والتى  كان من آخرها بيان القوات المسلحة الصادر عصر يوم الإثنين 1-7-2013  وبعد الدراسة  والتمحيص وانطلاقا من الحرص على المصالح العليا للبلاد ، ومنعا لسفك  الدماء ، واستجابة للجهود المبذولة لمنع حدوث حرب أهلية ، ومنع صدام غير محسوب العواقب يضر أعظم الضرر بالعمل الإسلامى كله ويجعله فى مواجهة غير مقبولة شرعا وواقعا مع جموع الشعب.

تعلن الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور عن المطالب الآتية للسيد رئيس الجمهورية :

1-      إعلان موعد انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة ، ونحن رغم دعمنا للشرعية إلا أنه لابد أن ترعى الشرعية مصالح  البلاد وتراعي خطورة الدماء ، وتحرص على إعمال الموازنات الشرعية بين  المصالح والمفاسد ، والقدرة والعجز ،  ومنع الحرب الأهلية ، وليس فقط  الاستمرار فى الحكم ، وإعمال هذه الموازنات أمر له الكثير من الشواهد فى  سيرة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسيرة خلفائه الراشدين.

2-       تشكيل حكومة تكنوقراط محايدة تكون قادرة على حل المشكلات الحيادية للشعب  المصري وتُشرف على الانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة والتى ينبغى أن تتم فى  أسرع وقت ممكن.


3-      تشكيل لجنة تبحث اقتراحات تعديل  الدستور مع إصرارنا على عدم المساس بمواد الهوية على أن يكون التعديل من  خلال الآليات المذكورة فى الدستور الذى وافق عليه الشعب ، والذى تعتبر أى  محاولة لتعطليه هدما لما بناه الشعب من إنجازات ينبغى على كل مؤسسات الدولة  أن تحافظ عليها.

و هذه هى خارطة الطريق التى تراها الدعوة السلفية وحزب النور للخروج من الأزمة الراهنة.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عااااااااااااجل الاخوان فى طريقها الى الاتحادية من فضلكم اعملووو شير وعرفووو النااااااااااااااااااااس*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*على قناة مصر 25
 المذيع بيقول اطالب الرئيس بأعلان الطوارئ والقبض على كل أفراد الشرطة
 ومين ال هيقبض عليهم ؟ مدير البوسطة !!!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*احذروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
 دكتور محمد المحمدى
 دكتور قسم الادارة بالكلية الاخوانى يقول انهم سهجمون على قصر الاتحادية اليووووووووووووووم
 لتصفية المتظاهرين
 اللينك 1
https://www.facebook.com/dr.mady1/posts/531758970218155
 اللينك 2
https://www.facebook.com/dr.mady1/posts/531759653551420
 شير فى كل مكان
 نطالب القوات المسلحة بمحاكمة عسكرية لدكتور \ محمد المحمدى
 الدكتور بقسم ادارة بكلية التجارة جامعة القاهرة
 وذلك بتهمة اهدار دم الشباب والتحريض على القتل والعنف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خالد عبد الله : 
 الكنيسة انشئت تنظيم سرياً لادارة مظاهرات 30 يونيو
 واسقاط المشروع الاسلامى لتحًويل مصر دولة نصرانية 
 واذا نجحت ستزيل النسر من علم مصر وتضع مكانه الصليب
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*تسبب ماس كهربائي  حالة من الذعر بين المتظاهرين المعارضين لرئس الجمهورية في منطقة المنصة  بوزارة الدفاع، حيث حدث تلف لأحدى محولات الكهرباء في المنطقة. 




*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* الكائن ده بيقول انه صحفي مسيحي .. عادي !
 وبيقول انه عضو في الحريه و ف العداله .. مممم .. عادي !
 وبيقول انه نازل بكره في مظاهرة ل دعم مرسي .. ممممممم .. برضه عادي !
 بس اللي مش عادي .. انه بيقول لو حصللي حاجه دمي ف رقبة الكنيسة !!!
 هو في كده ؟!
 مين المأجور ده اللي عاوز يحولها حرب طائفيه ! 
 هي الكنيسة مالها .. ؟!
 الكنيسة لو اتدخلت ف السياسه هكون اول واحد يقف ضدها 
 بس ان ( يهوذا الاسخريوطي ) قصدي ( رامي جان ) يحرض ضد الكنيسة ب شكل غير مباشر 
 يبقي لا تعليق .. !
 اسفوخس يا اخي !

*



*Ramy Jan* 
‏كاتب صحفي‏ في ‏جريده الشاهد الوطني‏ارتاد مدرسة ‏‎SanGeorgeCollage‎‏الإقامة : ‏‎Cairo, Egypt‎‏






​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يوليو 2013)

*بيان عاجل من رئاسة الجمهورية

 تؤكد رئاسة الجمهورية أن الدولة المصرية الديمقراطية المدنية الحديثة هي  أهم مكتسبات ثورة ٢٥ يناير المجيدة ولن تسمح مصر بكل قواها بالعودة إلى  الوراء تحت أي ظرف من الظروف. فقد دفع الشعب المصري من دماء أبنائه و من  استقراره و من تعطل مسيرة التنمية ثمنًا غاليًا لبناء دولته الجديدة ولقد  اخترنا جميعًا الآليات الديمقراطية كخيار وحيد لتكون الطريق الآمن لإدارة  اختلافنا في الرؤى.

 كانت مؤسسة الرئاسة قد أخذت خطوات عملية  لتفعيل آلية المصالحة الوطنية التي أعلنها السيد الرئيس في خطابه الأخير  للأمة المصرية بمناسبة مرور عام على تحمله المسئولية و تهدف تلك الآلية إلى  العمل على التواصل بين كافة القوى السياسية للتوافق حول مسار و خطوات  واضحة لمعالجة القضايا الوطنية المثارة من قبل الشارع

 و يلزم التنويه أن البيان الصادر عن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لم تتم  مراجعة السيد رئيس الجمهورية بشأنه و ترى الرئاسة أن بعض العبارات الواردة  فيه تحمل من الدلالات ما يمكن أن يتسبب في حدوث إرباك للمشهد الوطني  المركب

 وتؤكد الرئاسة أنها ماضية في طريقها الذي خططته من قبل  لإجراء المصالحة الوطنية الشاملة استيعابا لكافة القوى الوطنية و الشبابية و  السياسية و استجابة لتطلعات الشعب المصري العظيم بغض النظر عن أي تصريحات  من شأنها تعميق الفرقة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد و ربما تهدد السلم الاجتماعي  أيا كانت الدافع وراء ذلك

 ولا يزال السيد الرئيس يجري مشاورات مع كافة القوى الوطنية حرصًا على تأمين مسار التحول الديمقراطي وحماية الإرادة الشعبية*


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YFF_jpEfZzo[/YOUTUBE]
​*فضيحه الرئيس من مكتب الارشاد بالمستندات*


ده مبارك كان وطنى عنك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بيان عاجل من رئاسة الجمهورية
> 
> تؤكد رئاسة الجمهورية أن الدولة المصرية الديمقراطية المدنية الحديثة هي  أهم مكتسبات ثورة ٢٥ يناير المجيدة ولن تسمح مصر بكل قواها بالعودة إلى  الوراء تحت أي ظرف من الظروف. فقد دفع الشعب المصري من دماء أبنائه و من  استقراره و من تعطل مسيرة التنمية ثمنًا غاليًا لبناء دولته الجديدة ولقد  اخترنا جميعًا الآليات الديمقراطية كخيار وحيد لتكون الطريق الآمن لإدارة  اختلافنا في الرؤى.
> 
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*تقدم  الدكتور عمرو كالمل وزير الخارجية بإستقالتة إلى الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس  مجلس الوزراء، منذ قليل حسبما أفادت قنالة الجزيرة مباشر.
      مبررا ذلك بالظروف الحالية التى تمر بها البلاد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*بعد ما تابعت قناة 25 يناير لمدة ساعه
تنتابنى حاله من القلق وعدم التفاؤل بشكل كبير
تحدى للجيش وتهديد للشعب وتصريحات مقلقه عن المظاهرات المعارضه للنظام الساقط 
بالتأكيد هتكون فى مواجهات وخسائر بشريه فا الساعات القادمه 
استرها يا رب ..*


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

امين استرها يارب 

شئ متوقع يا دونا 

سوف يحاولوا انقاذ النطام الساقط بكل قواهم 

بس امين مش ينسكب دم كتير ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الكائن ده بيقول انه صحفي مسيحي .. عادي !
> وبيقول انه عضو في الحريه و ف العداله .. مممم .. عادي !
> وبيقول انه نازل بكره في مظاهرة ل دعم مرسي .. ممممممم .. برضه عادي !
> بس اللي مش عادي .. انه بيقول لو حصللي حاجه دمي ف رقبة الكنيسة !!!
> ...



*مش مسيحي حقيقي دا تلاقيه لجان اليكترونيه لان صلواته و ادعيته ليست بمسيحيه فالمسيحي مهما كانت طائفته حتي لو كانت خارج نطاق العقيده المتفق عليها ارثوذوكسيا يصلي الي يسوع المسيح حتي لو اريوسي ...انما اخينا جنس ملته ايه؟ لو اسلم خلاص هوا حر هنحترمه لو اسلم و بقي اخوان فليقول فلن نقتله و سوف نتركه و شأنه انما الشغل الفظيع دا بيحصل لشق الصف و بلبله كلام من المسلم و المسيحي الرافضين للاخوان مش اكتر....دي نت يابا اولا و اخيرا​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يوليو 2013)

*“الحرية والعدالة”: نحذر من إساءة تفسير بيان السيسي واذا كان صحيح سنسعي لعزله*

*قال ياسر حمزة، القيادى بحزب  الحرية والعدالة، إنه لن توجد مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة ستخطط للانقلاب على  الرئيس محمد مرسي، محذرًا من إساءة تفسير بيان الفريق أول عبدالفتاح  السيسي.

	وقال حمزة إنه لن يحدث بأن تدبر أي من مؤسسات الدولة انقلابًا على الرئيس  وأن أي قوة تخالف الدستور فإنها تمثل دعوة للتخريب والفوضى.*​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

*"نجلة الشاطر": الشرطة خونة والجيش يستغل قوته العسكرية  لسرقة الشرعية..  الداخلية انتهكت حرمة منزلنا وروعت الأطفال.. وآلاف  الشباب يحتشدون  لحمايتنا.. ومستعدون لتقديم أرواحنا إعلاء لكلمة الله

	قال خديجة خيرت الشاطر نجلة المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة   الإخوان المسلمين عبر صفحتها الشخصية على "فيس بوك": "من قلب الأحداث   وهجوم الشرطة والبلطجية علينا والحصار.. أجدد يقيني في الله والله ما الموت   كنا نخشي لو كانت شهادة بل سيكون سعادة لكن ليتنا نستحقها".

	وأضافت: "والله كما قلت وأقول دائمًا دم أولاد خيرت الشاطر ليس بأعز من دم   شهدائنا الأفاضل خلاف وبنونة ومصطفي وحسام وكل من سبقونا من الشهداء  ويعلم  الله كم كانت تنفطر قلوبنا حزنًا عليهم ويؤلم قلوبنا حياة أهليهم  وليشهد  التاريخ أن خيرت الشاطر الذي صنع منه فلول النظام السابق أسطورة  شوهوا بها  صورته وظَلمه القاسي والداني من المصريين، انتهكت الشرطة حرمة  بيته وروعوا  أمن أولاده وأحفاده وخطفوا سائق سيارته".


	واستطردت: "لم تكن هناك أي جهة سيادية تحميه بل أن طلقات الرصاص التي بلغت   عنان السماء اصطدمت ببلكونة البيت لينجو منها بقدر الله الأطفال الذين   كانوا في حالة من الهلع رهيبة.. من صنعوا منه المتحكم بكل مصر والذي اشتري   وباع كل مصر لم يكن هناك من يؤّمن حياة أولاده وأحفاده وكل ما يملكون   يقينًا في الله".

	وواصلت: "لن أخاطب الخونة ممن يسرقون الثورة من فلول النظام أو الخونة من   الشرطة أو رجال أمن الدولة أو رجال الأعمال الذين نهبوا البلد ويقولون هل   من مزيد فهؤلاء ماتت ضمائرهم ولن أخاطب من يستغلون قوتهم العسكرية في سرقة   الشرعية وإرجاعها لحرامية مبارك فهؤلاء سيغرقون في دماء الحرب الأهلية  التي  سيشعلونها على أنقاض جبروتهم وخيانتهم ولن أخاطب من خان الإسلاميين  جريًا  وراء مناصب أو حلمًا بالرئاسة حتي لو كانوا إسلاميين أو تحت مظلتهم  أو  سلفيين غُرِرَ بهم فهؤلاء جميعًا سنقف أمام الله يخاصمهم الرسل على  رؤوس  الأشهاد ولن يسامحهم التاريخ على ضياع حلم أن يحيا المصريون بكرامة  وفق شرع  الله وإرجاعهم السلطة إلى نظام مبارك من جديد".
	وبينت: "أخاطب فيكم من ظنّ بالرئيس خيرًا والتمس له العذر وعلم قدر   التحديات التي كانت تواجهه والمؤامرات التي حيكت له من الداخل والخارج أقول   لكم حرماتنا لو اغتصبت ودماؤنا لو انتهكت فلا تضيعوا حق مصر ربما كتبت  لنا  النهاية لتكون لمصر شعلة البداية وعصرًا جديدا للحرية ولتكون حياتنا  كانت  بدايتها محنة الأسر وخاتمتها إعلاء لكلمة الله في الأرض".

	وأضافت "ربما يكون موعد الفراق لكن لقاءنا إن شاء الله يارب يكون في   الجنات وساعتها نذكر مشهد حصار بيتنا وهجوم الشرطة بالآلي والمدافع علينا   وطائرات الجيش تحلق في السماء رافعة علم مصر زاعمة سلمية ورقي المظاهرات   متناسية سفح دماء الإخوان في كل مكان وأروع ما سنذكر صحبة في الله أتوا   إلينا مُكبرين، لنا مُطمئنين جزاهم الله خيرًا هم وآلاف ممن يحتشدون الآن   تحت بيتنا وعرضوا أنفسهم للخطر بمواجهة البلطجية ومن راسلونا واتصلوا علينا   للاطمئنان والدعم".

	وتابعت: "سامحوني إن كنت لم أستطع الرد على الجميع فالمشهد كان أليما   ومروعًا على الأطفال إلا أن رحمات الله تنزل علينا وحلمنا بأن نفطر اليوم   مع الصحابة يداعب خيالنا فينسينا همنا وما ألم بمصر من خيانة ومن لم يعد   بإمكاننا التواصل معهم من أهلنا".

بيكدبوا الكدبه ويصدقوها 


*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بعد ما تابعت قناة 25 يناير لمدة ساعه
> تنتابنى حاله من القلق وعدم التفاؤل بشكل كبير
> تحدى للجيش وتهديد للشعب وتصريحات مقلقه عن المظاهرات المعارضه للنظام الساقط
> بالتأكيد هتكون فى مواجهات وخسائر بشريه فا الساعات القادمه
> استرها يا رب ..*


سيبيها على ربنا دونا
لازم يكونوا بالشكل
انهم الان مثل الثور المذبوح ينطح فى كل من يقابلة قبل ان يلفظ انفاسة
الاتصالات والرؤية لهم شبة منعدمة  
خطاباتهم  تحريضية  تماما وهذا يدل على مدى التخبط الذى يعيشونة


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

على موقع اخوان اون لاين
بيقولك الملاييين فى رابعة مؤيدين للرئيس
طيب خليك ناصح واكتبها مليون بس
هيقفوا فييين الملايين دى
دة التحرير نفسة مش ينفع فية كلمة ملايين دى يا غبى ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الصحفيون الأمريكيون والأجانب  المعتمدون على قائمة الاتصال الصحفية بالمكتب الإعلامى للبيت الأبيض بيانا  بجميع المكالمات الهاتفية التى أجراها الرئيس أمريكى باراك أوباما خلال يوم  الاثنين.


 وجاء البيان خاليا من ذكر أى اتصالات هاتفية بين أوباما والدكتور محمد  مرسى، حيث يلتزم البيت الأبيض يوميا بعرض جميع أنشطة الرئيس على الشعب  الأمريكى من خلال وسائل الإعلام، بما فيها المكالمات الهاتفية.


واشتملت قائمة مكالمات الرئيس أوباما على اتصال بينه وبين كل من حاكم ولاية  أريزونا جان بريور، وكيفن رود رئيس وزراء استراليا، وجوليا جيرايلد رئيسة  الوزراء الأسترالية سابقا.


كانت الرئاسة المصرية قد أعلنت خبر تلقى الدكتور محمد مرسى اتصالا هاتفيا  من الرئيس الأمريكى أكد له دعم الولايات المتحدة للشرعية، وهو ما لم تذكره  أى وسيلة إعلام أمريكية ولا أى من المؤسسات الرسمية فى واشنطن.​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*بيان الرئاسه بتاع بليل متزاعش على التليفزيون المصرى اتزاع بس من قناتهم 25 يناير !*


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بيان الرئاسه بتاع بليل متزاعش على التليفزيون المصرى اتزاع بس من قناتهم 25 يناير !*


:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>



* ياحلوة يابطة يابيضة  ياكوتو موتو  ههههههههههههههههه
 بجد يابطة مش تريقة بالنسبة  .......... حظ حلو انك فى منتدى مسيحى يابطة كنت هسمعك كلام تييييييييييييت​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

ﻣﺠﻬﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﻳﺤﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻘﺮ »ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ « ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻭ 40 ﻣﺼﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺔ
ﻛﺘﺐ: ﺍﻷﻧﺎﺿﻮﻝ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ, 02/07/2013 09:53
ﺍﻗﺘﺤﻢ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﻟﻮﻥ، ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ، ﻣﻘﺮ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ
ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ، ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺤﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺣﻄﻤﻮﺍ ﺃﺛﺎﺛﻪ،
ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﺣﺼﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺆﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﺭﺿﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻣﺮﺳﻲ 40 ﻣﺼﺎﺑًﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ، ﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻃﺒﻲ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ .
ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩ ﺷﻬﻮﺩ ﻋﻴﺎﻥ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺳﻜﺎﻥ ﺣﻲ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻣﺎﺩ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻊ
ﺑﻪ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ، ﻓﻮﺟﺌﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
ﻣﺠﻬﻮﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﻞ ﺩﺭﺍﺟﺎﺕ ﺑﺨﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﻳﻘﺘﺤﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮ
ﻭﻳﺤﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﺘﻮﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻌﺾ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻨﺪﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺮ .
ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺔ، ﺗﻈﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺎﺭﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ، ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ، ﻭﺳﺮﻋﺎﻥ ﻣﺎ
ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻣﻨﺎﻭﺷﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﻣﺆﻳﺪﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺑﺘﺮﺍﺷﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺎﺭﺓ.
ﻭﺗﻮﺍﺻﻠﺖ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ، ﻭﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﺣﺼﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ
40 ﻣﺼﺎﺑًﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻓﻴﻦ، ﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻃﺒﻲ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ.
ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻢ ﻧﻘﻠﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ
ﺟﻤﻴﻌﻬﺎ ﻣﺼﺎﺑﺔ ﺑﻄﻠﻖ ﻧﺎﺭﻱ، ﻭﺃﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ ﻻ ﺗﺰﺍﻝ ﺗﺨﻀﻊ ﻟﻠﻌﻼﺝ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻵﺧﺮ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ .
ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻬﺎ، ﺗﺪﺧﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﻟﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﻣﺖ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺯ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻣﻮﻉ ﺇﻻ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻛﺮ ﻭﻓﺮ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻘﺮ
ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺑﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺔ


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ﻣﺠﻬﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﻳﺤﻄﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻘﺮ »ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ « ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻭ 40 ﻣﺼﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻲ
> ﺍﺷﺘﺒﺎﻛﺎﺕ ﻣﻴﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﺔ
> ﻛﺘﺐ: ﺍﻷﻧﺎﺿﻮﻝ
> ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ, 02/07/2013 09:53
> ...


الفيوم معقل للاخوان
عشان يحصل فيها كدة دليل ان الاخوان فى مازق رهيب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

ﻋﺎﺟﻞ ﺍﻷﻗﺼﺮ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ !!..
2013-07-02 10:07:55 Tweet 0 1
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻓﺎﺿﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻲ ﻟﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﻛﻲ
ﺑﺎﻷﻗﺼﺮ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﻤﺤﻴﻂ ﺩﻳﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﻴﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ , ﻭﺃﻏﻠﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﺒﻨﻰ ﺩﻳﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ , ﻭﻛﺘﺒﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ " ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﺳﻢ
ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ ," ﻭﻣﻨﻌﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻇﻔﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺧﻮﻟﻪ، ﻭﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﻓﺎﺿﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺩﻋﻮﺍﺕ ﺇﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﻴﺎﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻧﻄﻠﻘﺖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺻﻔﻮﻑ ﺍﻵﻻﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻈﺔ؛ ﺗﻨﺪﻳﺪًﺍ ﺑﺤﻜﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﻭﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺑﺈﺳﻘﺎﻁ ﻧﻈﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺛﺒﺖ ﻓﺸﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻋﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻪ
ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺪ ﻗﻮﻟﻪ.
ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

»ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺾ « ﺗﺆﻳﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻧﺎﺋﺒﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﺗﺮﻓﺾ
ﻃﻌﻦ ﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻛﺘﺐ: ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻗﺮﺍﻋﺔ، ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ
ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ, 02/07/2013 10:18
ﻗﻀﺖ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺾ، ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ، ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ، ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ
ﻋﺰﺕ ﻋﻤﺮﺍﻥ، ﺑﺘﺄﻳﻴﺪ ﺣﻜﻢ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﻋﺒﺪ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻧﺎﺋﺒﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ، ﻭﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻄﻌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺿﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ
ﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ، ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ .


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> »ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺾ « ﺗﺆﻳﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻧﺎﺋﺒﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﺗﺮﻓﺾ
> ﻃﻌﻦ ﻃﻠﻌﺖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ
> ﻛﺘﺐ: ﺇﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻗﺮﺍﻋﺔ، ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ
> ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ, 02/07/2013 10:18
> ...



:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

تهانى الجبالى الان على قناة دريم مع الاعلامية المميزة جيهان منصور بتقول كلام فى الجون


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻟﻄﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻰ: ﻗﻨﺎﺻﺔ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻮﻥ
ﻗﺘﻠﻮﺍ ﺷﻬﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻄﻢ ﻭﺍﺳﻴﻮﻁ
ﺍﻟﻌﺜﻮﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﻠﺤﺔ ﻭﺫﺧﺎﺋﺮ ﻭﻣﻌﻤﻞ
ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺗﻮﻑ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ..
ﻭﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﻮﻥ: » ﻣﺮﺳﻰ « ﺷﺮﻳﻚ ﻓﻰ
ﻗﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻛﺘﺐ : ﻫﺎﻧﻰ
ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮﻯ ﻭﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺷﻌﺒﺎﻥ ﺑﻴﻮﻣﻰ
ﻣﻨﺬ 1 ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ
ﻃﺒﺎﻋﺔ
ﻣﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻭﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻌﻮﻥ
ﺷﻌﺎﺭ "ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ " ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮ
ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﻘﺴﺎﻣﺎً ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ، ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺼﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ
ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻰ، ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﺇﺧﻮﺍﻧﻴﺔ، ﻟـ» ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ« ، ﺇﻥ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻓﻰ
ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﻭﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ، ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺳﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺗﻨﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ
ﺍﻟﺤﺰﺏ، ﻭﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﻋﺰﺕ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺪ، ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ، ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺃﻣﺲ،
ﻭﺷﻬﺪ ﺍﻧﻘﺴﺎﻣﺎً ﺣﻮﻝ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ »ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ « ، ﻭﺭﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ
ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺗﻨﺎﺯﻻﺕ ﻟﻘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ، ﻛﺈﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﻻﻳﺘﻪ
ﺃﻭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺓ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺭﺃﻯ ﺁﺧﺮﻭﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺸﺪ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ.
ﻭﺃﻃﻠﻖ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻓﺮﺝ، ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ، ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻟﺤﻞ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻫﻨﺔ،
ﺩﺍﻋﻴﺎً » ﻣﺮﺳﻰ« ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻜﺮﺓ ﺣﻘﻨﺎً ﻟﻠﺪﻣﺎﺀ، ﻭﺃﻥ
ﺗﺘﺨﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﺣﺰﺍﺏ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺸﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ، ﻷﻥ ﺗﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﻗﺪﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺸﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻳﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺘﻬﻢ.
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻄﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻋﺮ، ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺍﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺑﻴﺔ، ﻟـ »ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ:« » ﻣﺮﺳﻰ ﻫﻮ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻝ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ، ﻭﺗﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺘﻤﻌﻰ
ﻟﻠﺸﻌﺐ، ﻭﺇﻥ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺠﺢ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻘﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﺎﺀ، ﻓﻌﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﻓﻮﺭﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ.« ﻭﻗﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻧﺼﺎﺭ، ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻧﻰ: »ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺮﺽ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ ﻻﺳﺘﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺗﻪ، ﺣﻘﻨﺎً ﻟﻠﺪﻣﺎﺀ، ﻷﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺮﺝ
ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ .« ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ، ﺩﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﺪﻳﻊ، ﻣﺮﺷﺪ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ، ﺃﻣﺲ، ﺟﻤﻮﻉ
ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﻟﻠﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺒﺔ، ﻭﺣﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﺪﺍﺩ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ، ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﺑﺈﺧﻼﺹ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﻀﺮﺍﺀ.
ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﺎﻥ، ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ: »ﻟﻦ
ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﺼﻴﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﻧﻰ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻫﻤﻮﻥ، ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﻧﻘﻼﺏ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻯ ﻛﻤﺎ
ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﻠﻮﻥ، ﻭﺳﻴﻌﻠﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺸﺪﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺎﺩﻳﻦ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﺑﺪﻳﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻮﺍﺭ ﺣﺮ
ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺸﺮﻭﻁ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ .«
ﻛﺘﺐ - ﻣﺤﺮﺭﻭ »ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ :«
ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻣﻄﻠﻌﺔ ﻟـ »ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ« ﺃﻥ ﺷﻬﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻄﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻗُﺘﻠﻮﺍ ﺑﺄﻳﺎﺩﻯ
ﻗﻨﺎﺻﺔ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ، ﻭﺃﺻﻴﺒﻮﺍ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﺑﻄﻠﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﺱ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻄﻦ، ﻋﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻴﺔ
ﻛﺮﻡ ﻋﺎﺷﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﻮﻓﻰ ﺑﻘﻄﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﺍﻳﻴﻦ. ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻛﺪﺕ ﺗﻘﺎﺭﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺐ
ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻋﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺃﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺃﺳﻴﻮﻁ، ﻟﻘﻮﺍ ﻣﺼﺮﻋﻬﻢ ﺑﻄﻠﻘﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﺮﺻﺎﺹ ﺍﻟﺤﻰ ﻭﺧﺮﻃﻮﺵ. ﻭﺃﻓﺎﺩﺕ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺃُﻟﻘﻰ
ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺾ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﺍﻋﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ 250 ﺷﺨﺼﺎً ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻨﻰ ﻣﺴﻠﺤﻴﻦ
ﺑﺎﻷﺳﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻵﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﺷﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﻄﻠﻘﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ
ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ. ﻭﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻨﺔ ﻧﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﻄﻢ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻮﺍﺭﻍ ﻃﻠﻘﺎﺕ ﺭﺻﺎﺹ ﺣﻰ
ﻭﺧﺮﻃﻮﺵ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺃﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻨﻰ، ﻭﺗﺤﻔﻈﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﺃﺭﺳﻠﺘﻬﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻧﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﻘﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﺳﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺳﺘُﺨﺪﻣﺖ ﻓﻰ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ،
ﻛﻤﺎ ﻋُﺜﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻌﻤﻞ ﻟﺘﺼﻨﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻟﻮﺗﻮﻑ ﻭﺑﻨﺪﻗﻴﺘﻴﻦ ﺁﻟﻴﺘﻴﻦ، ﻭﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ
ﺯﺟﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﺗﺤﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﻮﺍﺩ ﻛﻴﻤﺎﻭﻳﺔ.
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﻰ ﺇﻥ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻤﻌﺎﻳﻨﺔ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ
ﻋﺜﺮﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﺘﻀﻤﻦ ﻣﻜﺎﺗﺒﺎﺕ ﺃﺟﺮﻳﺖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺣﻤﺎﺱ ﻭﻣﻜﺘﺐ
ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ ﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺧﻄﺔ ﺇﺣﺒﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺧﺮﺟﺖ ﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺑﺮﺣﻴﻞ ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺔ. ﻭﺣﻤّﻞ ﻗﻀﺎﺓ ﻭﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﻮﻥ، ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺮﺳﻰ، ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻋﻦ
ﺟﺮﺍﺋﻢ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻈﺎﻫﺮﺍﺕ ﺳﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ، ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻮﺍ ﺑﻤﺤﺎﻛﻤﺘﻪ. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ ﺯﻛﺮﻳﺎ ﺷﻠﺶ، ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺟﻨﺎﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺰﺓ: ﺗﺠﺐ ﻣﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ ﻣﺮﺳﻰ
ﺟﻨﺎﺋﻴﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺍﺋﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺭﺗُﻜﺒﺖ ﺑﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ، ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺪﺩ ﻫﻮ ﻭﺣﻠﻔﺎﺅﻩ
ﺑﻘﻄﻊ ﺭﺅﻭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﻴﻦ ﻟﻪ، ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﻤﻊ ﻭﻣﺮﺃﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻛﻠﻪ. ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﺎﺭ
ﺭﻓﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ، ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺟﻨﺎﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ، ﺇﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﺪﻳﻊ، ﻣﺮﺷﺪ
ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ، ﺳﻴﻠﻘﻰ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻠﻮﻉ ﺣﺴﻨﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ، ﺇﺫﺍ ﺛﺒﺖ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﺍﻛﻪ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺾ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺘﻞ ﻭﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻜﺘﺐ ﺍﻹﺭﺷﺎﺩ، ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺃﻛﺪ
ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻳﺤﻴﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺪ ﻭﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺟﻤﺎﻋﺘﻪ ﻳﺘﺤﻤﻠﻮﻥ ﻣﺴﺌﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﺟﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ
ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻗﺘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻈﺎﻫﺮﻳﻦ.
ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻦ


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

نادى القضاه يعقد اجتماعاً  مساء اليوم فى حضور عبد المجيد محمود لمناقشة الحكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*نقلاً عن الأهرام_العربي : مرسي يحاول الاتصال بالفريق السيسي ورئيس المخابرات .. ولا أحد يجيبه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الأنبا موسى: تحية لصمامى الأمن فى مصر الأزهر والكنيسة






قال الأنبا موسى، أسقف الشباب، على حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": تحية لصمامى الأمن فى مصر الأزهر والكنيسة، وعلاقة المحبة بين قداسة البابا تواضروس وفضيلة الدكتور الشيخ الطيب.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار تظاهر مئات الأتراك باسطنبول دعما لمرسى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*"موظفو الأوقاف" يطردون قيادات الوزارة مطالبين بإسقاط النظام​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الرئاسة: "مرسى" أكد لـ"أوباما" المضى فى التحول الديمقراطى السلمى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مظاهرات قصر القبة 
متظاهرو قصر القبة يهتفون "انزل يا سيسى مرسى مش رئيسى"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*
أوباما يحث مرسى على الاستجابة للمتظاهرين ويؤكد:لا ندعم حزبا أو جماعة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*أنصار الإخوان بالقليوبية ينظمون مسيرة عصر اليوم*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*لليوم الثانى.. غلق مبنى محافظة سوهاج ووضع نعش لـ"مرسى" بالطريق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*نشطاء السويس يدعون لمسيرات حاشدة عصر اليوم بميدان الأربعين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الدعوة السلفية بالغربية تنظم مسيرة تأييد للرئيس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*غلق حى أول وثان المحلة وفرع كهرباء المحلة بالجنازير للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استمرار تظاهر مئات الأتراك باسطنبول دعما لمرسى​*



*طيب ما يتفضلوه هما بالهنا والشفا عليهم  :act31:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*لليوم الثالث.. إغلاق مجمع المصالح ومديرية التربية والتعليم بالمنوفية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الأقصر تعلن العصيان المدنى حتى إسقاط مرسى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق 7 مجالس مدن بالمنوفية لليوم الثالث للمطالبة بإسقاط النظام*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*محامون يغلقون مجمع محاكم الإسماعيلية مع بدء العصيان المدنى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مفوضية الأمم المتحدة تدعو الحكومة المصرية لـلاستماع لمطالب الشعب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*إبراهيم عيسى: محمد مرسى بعد خروجه من الاتحادية ذهب الى قصر القبة ثم الى راس الحكمة ثم عاد وهو الان فى دار الحرس الجمهورى, لكنه فى غرفة لا يوجد بها تليفزيون او اى وسيلة اتصال ويقف على بابه اثنين من الاخوان احدهما ابن اخته وهما همزة الوصل بينه وبين مكتب الارشاد وهذا الاحتجاز باوامر مكتب الارشاد حتى ان جهة سيادية حاولت ان تكلم مرسى فرفض حارسيه ولا يمكن لاحد التكلم معه الا بامر المرشد

وناشد عيسى ابناء مرسى ان يرفضوا هذا الوضع المهين لابوهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يوليو 2013)

الاخوان فى صدمة  شديدة
لا يصدقون ما فعلى السيسى هم مرتبكون
يتخبطون ضاعت منهم الحكمة سوف يقاتلون
بكل قوة ولكنهم هم الخاسرون فى جميع الظروف


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الاخوان فى صدمة  شديدة
> لا يصدقون ما فعلى السيسى هم مرتبكون
> يتخبطون ضاعت منهم الحكمة سوف يقاتلون
> بكل قوة ولكنهم هم الخاسرون فى جميع الظروف



لا مش ضاعت مش متوفره اساسا :smile02

بس فعلا مش مصدقيين


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*
استقالة عمر عامر من منصب المتحدث الرسمي باسم الرئاسة


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*
فؤاد جاد الله, المستشار القانونى السابق لمرسى: لا أتوقع أن ينتهز الرئيس فرصة الجيش 
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو المحلة يعلنون الإعتصام بالميدان

 عمال الغزل المحلة يعلنون "العصيان المدني"

العاملون بمجمع محاكم المحلة يعلنون العصيان المدني ويغلقون أبوابه بالجنازير للمطالبة بإسقاط نظام الإخوان​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*
مصدر عسكري: "السيسي" يواصل اجتماعاته بقادة الجيش لمتابعة انتشار القوات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*وزير التموين يقدم وجبات لمعتصمى رابعة العدوية







​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*قنديل يعقد اجتماعا مع الوزراء.. وغياب وزراء الدفاع والداخلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*أفادت قناة "المحور" بعقد مؤتمر صحفى اليوم للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود والمستشار أحمد الزند، تعقيباً على حكم محكمة النقض بشأن بطلان دعوى النائب العام طلعت عبد الله.

يشار إلى أن محكمة النقض قد أصدرت قرارا صباح اليوم، ترفض طعن النائب العام طلعت عبد الله وتؤيد حكم بطلان تعيينه، وعودة النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود لمنصبه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*غلق مجالس مدن الرياض وفوه وبيلا ومطوبس والحامول وبلطيم بالجنازير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*محافظ الفيوم لم يتم عزلى ومتظاهرون استغلوا غيابى واقتحموا مكتبى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يفتش السيارات بطريق "بلبيس القاهرة الصحراوى" بحثا عن أسلحة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*فضيلة الامام على جمعة عند سماعة البيان العسكرى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*يشهد ميدان المسلة أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة الفيوم حالة من الكر والفر بين مؤيدى الرئيس المتواجدين، ومعارضيه الذين يحاولون بين الحين والآخر الاقتراب من المقر واقتحامه.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو التحرير يهتفون: مصر هتفضل مدنية*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2013)

الجيش بيفتش السيارات فى طريق السويس و الدباباه غالقه الشارع و سايبه حاره واحده بس للعبور منها....


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*برلمان الإتحاد الأوربى يعلن تأيده لإرادة الشعب المصرى​*


----------



## red333 (2 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحام  قصر القبة*
*اشتباكات وحرب اهلية*
*وربما اغتيال مرسى*
*القضاء على جماعة الاخوان*
*وينتهى الفيلم الامريكى الثوة 2*
*كما انتهى الفيلم الامريكى الثورة 1*


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> *اقتحام  قصر القبة*
> *اشتباكات وحرب اهلية*
> *وربما اغتيال مرسى*
> *القضاء على جماعة الاخوان*
> ...



انهاء الاخوان بالمنطقه فيلم مصرى صرف نروجوا ان متدخلش تراعيه وتنهيه على مزاجها 

لان الاخوان اصلا اكثر من راعوا مصالحا ومصالح ابنها اسرائيل


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

التحرير هادى كدة لية ؟؟؟؟
المفروض يولع من دلوقت لحد بكرة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> التحرير هادى كدة لية ؟؟؟؟
> المفروض يولع من دلوقت لحد بكرة


 الناس ماتت إمبارح  من التعب ههههههههههه
 و جالهم شلل الرعاش من بيان الرياسه و قبله بيان النور السلفى ههههههههههههههههههه بيقول لك حماه الشرعيه منتشرين فىرابعه و  كل ميادين البلد دفاعا عن شرعيه مرسى هههههههههههههههههههه
و بيقولوا الجيش مش هينحاز لقله ههههههههههه الشعب بقى قله هههههههههههههه
 انا كنت هتشل بردوا لما سمعتهم إمبارح---
 شويه  الناس تفوق و هتنزل تانى-- اكييييد


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> *اقتحام  قصر القبة*
> *اشتباكات وحرب اهلية*
> *وربما اغتيال مرسى*
> *القضاء على جماعة الاخوان*
> ...



*مشاركة محبطة ..........*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر أمنى لـ أ ش أ: تجهيز مركبات مدرعة ومجموعات قتالية لسرعة التدخل وحماية المتظاهرين*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الناس ماتت إمبارح  من التعب ههههههههههه
> و جالهم شلل الرعاش من بيان الرياسه و قبله بيان النور السلفى ههههههههههههههههههه بيقول لك حماه الشرعيه منتشرين فىرابعه و  كل ميادين البلد دفاعا عن شرعيه مرسى هههههههههههههههههههه
> و بيقولوا الجيش مش هينحاز لقله ههههههههههه الشعب بقى قله هههههههههههههه
> انا كنت هتشل بردوا لما سمعتهم إمبارح---
> شويه  الناس تفوق و هتنزل تانى-- اكييييد


اة يا حبوا سخنيهم كدة عشان ينزلوا بسرعة
عاوزين مصر كلها فىالشارع النهاردة دة هيخلى السيسى قلبة جامد قوى
دى بنى سويف بلدى اللى عمرها معملت تظاهرات شغالة كل يوم
يارب خلصنا بقى


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> *اقتحام  قصر القبة*
> *اشتباكات وحرب اهلية*
> *وربما اغتيال مرسى*
> *القضاء على جماعة الاخوان*
> ...


*كنا واقفين ملايين عند الاتحاديه ومفيش واحد فكر حتى انه يقتحم القصر واشاد الحرس الجمهورى بالمتظاهرين ووزعوا كمان ازايز ميه عليهم 
الاشتباكات دى الاسلاميين اللى بيسعوا ليها لما بيقربوا من اماكن تظاهر المصريين والحرب الاهليه برضه هما اللى بيعتبروها حل للخروج من ورطتهم
المصريين مش جماعة اغتيالاات معروف مييييين من تاريخه هو اللى غاوى دم
بالعكس محدش طالب باقصائهم عادى يفضلوا على الساحه السياسيه لكن بحجمهم الطبيعى على اد ما يسمح ليهم الشعب
بالعكس المره دى هو فيلم صناعه مصريه 100% *


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنا واقفين ملايين عند الاتحاديه ومفيش واحد فكر حتى انه يقتحم القصر واشاد الحرس الجمهورى بالمتظاهرين ووزعوا كمان ازايز ميه عليهم
> الاشتباكات دى الاسلاميين اللى بيسعوا ليها لما بيقربوا من اماكن تظاهر المصريين والحرب الاهليه برضه هما اللى بيعتبروها حل للخروج من ورطتهم
> المصريين مش جماعة اغتيالاات معروف مييييين من تاريخه هو اللى غاوى دم
> بالعكس محدش طالب باقصائهم عادى يفضلوا على الساحه السياسيه لكن بحجمهم الطبيعى على اد ما يسمح ليهم الشعب
> بالعكس المره دى هو فيلم صناعه مصريه 100% *


المفروض المشهد دة يستمر دونا
مينفعش يوم وخلاص


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

​​
*عاجل السيسي يجتمع بقادة القوات المسلحة لمناقشة تحركات الجيش*
* 2013-07-02 12:10:12​*
*​​*
* 




​*
*   كتب - أحمد الشريف: أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول، الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي   وزير الدفاع، يواصل اجتماعاته مع قادة الجيش بمقر الأمانة العامة للقوات   المسلحة لمناقشة تحركات الجيش خلال الساعات المقبلة. وقال المصدر، في   تصريحاته لمصراوي، اليوم الثلاثاء، إن السيسي أطلع على التقارير الخاصة   بانتشار القوات بجميع المحافظات، وطالب القادة بضرورة التواصل مع الجنود   والضباط للتأكيد على ضرورة ضبط النفس مع التعامل مع استفزازات. وكانت مصادر   سيادية مسؤولة، قد اكدت أن القوات المسلحة ستدفع بقوات من الصاعقة   والمظلات بمناطق قريبة من الاتحادية وميدان التحرير، لصد أي محاولة لتهديد   المتظاهرين، مشيرة إلى أن الطائرات الحربية ستحلق على مستوى منخفض لرصد   وجود أي قناصة تحاول استهداف المتظاهرين.​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> المفروض المشهد دة يستمر دونا
> مينفعش يوم وخلاص



*سيستمر ....... انتظر حتى العصر وسترى مدى تفاعل المصريين مع مطالبهم ... واعتقد أن المشهد سيكون دموى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*وصول مسيرة لشباب التيارات الإسلامية إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الأناضول: المتحدثان الرسميان للرئاسة يعتذران عن منصبيهما*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

* 
عاجل..تقدم المتحدث الثانى للرئاسة بإستقالته من منصبه

*
*7/2/2013   12:18 PM​*
*



*

* تقدم   المتحدث الثانى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية" إيهاب فهمي" بالإستقالة من منصبه   إلى رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسي ، مطالباً بالعودة  لمنصبه بالخارجية   بداية من الأحد.​​*​
* الجدير بالذكر أن المتحدث الأول عمر عامر قد تقدم باستقالته منذ قليل من منصبه الى رئيس الجمهورية.​​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

"ثوار الإعلام" تدعو الشعب لمحاصرة "ماسبيرو" ويطالبون بمنع وصف "مرسى" بـ"الرئيس"

أعلنت جبهة "ثوار الإعلام" عن رفضها التام لإصرار نشرات الأخبار وبرامج الإذاعة والتليفزيون على وصف محمد مرسى بلقب "الرئيس"، بعدما سقطت شرعيته بخروج الملايين من الشعب مطالبا بإسقاطه، ودعت الجبهة لمحاصرة مبنى الإذاعة و التليفزيون"ماسبيرو"، لمنع العاملين فى الأخبار من الدخول، إلى ان تتغير اللغة الإعلامية المستخدمة فى الأخبار بما يحقق مطالب الشعب المصري.

وأكدت الجبهة، في بيان لها اليوم، أنها "لن تتنازل عن إقالة كل من عينهم صلاح عبد المقصود منتحل صفة وزير الإعلام من المنتمين للإخوان، وكذلك القيادات الفاسدة المتعاونة معه"، مطالبة بإلغاء كل القرارات التي أتخذها "عبد المقصود" فى فترة وجوده فى منصبه الوهمى وفقا للقانون، الذي لا ينص على وجود وزارة للإعلام بل هى الهئية القومية لاتحاد الإذاعة و التليفزيون.

ودعت جبهة ثوار الإعلام جموع الشعب المصري بالاستمرار فى الاعتصامات وإعلان العصيان المدني العام حتى رحيل الإخوان بل ومحاكمتهم, وتنظيم وقفة وسلسلة بشرية، اليوم الساعة 2 ظهرا لمحاصرة مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون لتحقيق هذه المطالب".​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

لقيادة العامة للجيش تعقد اجتماعات متواصلة لبحث الأوضاع

                            الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 12:10





                              الفريق السيسى                         
  كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى


 
 علمت "اليوم السابع" أن هناك اجتماعات متواصلة بالقيادة العامة  للقوات  المسلحة بمقر الأمانة العامة لوزارة الدفاع، لبحث مستقبل الأوضاع  خلال  الفترة المقبلة، ورسم خارطة طريق لمستقبل البلاد. 

 ويحضر اجتماعات القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة قادة الأفرع الرئيسية، قائد   القوات البحرية الفريق أسامة الجندى وقائد القوات الجوية الفريق يونس حامد   المصرى وقائد قوات الدفاع الجوى الفريق عبد المنعم التراس واللواء أركان   حرب محمود حجازى مدير المخابرات الحربية واللواء أركان حرب محسن الشاذلى   رئيس هيئة العمليات واللواء أركان حرب أحمد أبو الدهب رئيس هيئة التنظيم   والإدارة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

طلعت عبد الله يودع رئيس "القضاء الأعلى" قبل مغادرة مكتبه

غادر المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، مكتبه بدار القضاء العالى، بعد دقائق من صدور حكم النقض الصادر بتأييد قرار محكمة استئناف القاهرة ببطلان تعيينه.

وتوجه المستشار طلعت عبد الله إلى مكتب رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء، لإلقاء التحية عليه، وإبلاغه بترحيبه بحكم محكمة النقض، وأنه سينفذه فورا، وفور انتهائه من لقاء رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى عاد إلى مكتبه لجمع متعلقاته الشخصية، وغادر المكتب، ومن ثم تولى المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد ورئيس المكتب الفنى منصب القائم بأعمال النائب العام مؤقتاً لحين اختيار مجلس القضاء الأعلى لنائب عام جديد خلفا للمستشار طلعت عبد الله.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*طائرات المراقبة الجوية ترصد ملايين المصريين فى تظاهرات إسقاط "مرسى"​*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

​ ​ ​ عاجل_استقالة السفير عمر عامر من منصب المتحدث الرسمي باسم الرئاسة


7/2/2013   11:54 AM​






 كريم شعبان

 ​​
 تقدم السفير عمر عامر  المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية منذ قليل بإستقالته من منصبه إلى الدكتور محمد مرسي.​​
​​
سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً...​​
​
 الفجر الاليكترونية  ​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*محافظ دمياط: استقلت لعدم وجود مبادرة من مرسى لإجراء انتخابات رئاسية*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو" النهضة": السيسي يحاول أن يصنع من نفسه رئيسا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*جبهة 30 يونيو ببورسعيد تعلن العصيان المدنى وتغلق المحكمة الابتدائية*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

طلعت عبد الله: تقدمت باستقالتي لمرسي قبل 4 أيام وطالبني بانتظار حكم "النقض"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*شباب الثورة بالسويس: لا نعترف بأى تصريحات رئاسية والنظام سقط​*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *القوى الإسلامية تعلن النفير العام*​


 

ماخلاص !!

الكرسي  أنضرب  في  الكلوب
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المناصب لا تجعل من الأقزام عمالقة

طلعت عبد الله يودع رئيس "القضاء الأعلى" قبل مغادرة مكتبه​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

معتصمو "القبة" يطردون شخصا بعد تعديه على المتظاهرات بمحيط القصر​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

*
**       	 	ذكرت شبكة CNN  الأمريكية – عبر موقعها الإلكترونى – اليوم  الثلاثاء، أنه  اقتربت نهاية المهلة التى أعطاها الجيش لمرسى، بينما يهدد  المتظاهرين  بالخروج فى مسيرة إلى القصر الرئاسى إن لم يتنحى مرسي مساء  اليوم الثلاثاء.*
*      	وأشارت الصحيفة، إلى أن ما يحدث ليس مفاجأة، ولكن ما هو غير الواضح  هو  ماذا سيحدث يوم غدٍ الأربعاء بعد انتهاء المهلة التى أعلن عنها الجيش.*
*  	وأردفت الصحيفة، أنه بيان الجيش أوضح ظهور الجيش وهو يلقى بثقله وراء   المعارضة التى احتشدت فى الميادين المصرية لدعمها، و ذلك بعد إعطاء مهلة   لغد الأربعاء لـ "تلبية مطالب الجيش".*
*  	ورأت الصحيفة، أن الخطوات التى حذر الجيش أن يتخذها بعد انتهاء المهلة  دون  اى استجابة يمكن ان تشمل الحد من نفوذ الإخوان المسلمين فى الحكومة   والدعوة إلى إجراء انتخابات رئاسية وبرلمانية مبكرة.* ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

دويدار: ياسين يتولى مهام طلعت إبراهيم لحين تعيين نائب عام جديد

أكد مصطفى دويدار المتحدث الرسمى باسم النيابة العامة ان المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد يتولى منصب النائب العام لحين تعيين نائب عام جديد لان القانون ينص على ان يتولى المنصب اقدم النواب بعد خلوه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

تصوير القوات المسلحة بالطائرات لميدان التحرير والاتحادية 30 يونيو

مستشار السيد رئيس الجمهورية قال أنهم 37 الف .... 

فمن مرسى رئيسه .... من المؤكد سيكون من عمالقة السفهاء

[YOUTUBE]X2cNJfqlYxg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

البابا تواضروس :الشعب المصرى يسترد ثورته باسلوب حضارى فائق الرقي


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

*مجلة فرنسية تنشر كاريكاتيرعن حيرة مرسى إزاء مهلة الجيش 

              		الثلاثاء, 02 يوليو 2013 11:51     






                 هالة بسيم              		         					 

      	 	نشرت مجلة JEUNE AFRIQUE الفرنسية عبر موقعها الالكتروني رسما  كاريكاتيريا  يوضح حيرة الرئيس محمد مرسى بعد المهلة التى أعطاها الجيش له  فى بيانه  الذى بث أمس الاثنين.
     	و يظهر مرسى فى الصورة أمام قنبلة مكتوب عليها رقم 24 أى انها ستنفجر  بعد  24 ساعة، و هى المهلة المتبقية لمرسى، و يخرج من القنبلة "سلكين"  الأول كتب  عليه كلمة "الجيش"، و الثانى "إسلاميين" فى إشارة إلى حلين  يختار بينهم  مرسى للخروج من الأزمة الحالية، الأول إرضاء الجيش و الثاني  إرضاء أنصاره  الإسلاميين.
 	و أبرز الكاريكاتير حيرة مرسى فى اختيار الحل الأنسب، حيث تساءل قائلاً:   "هل أقطع السلك الأول أم الثانى؟".  كما كُتب على يسار الصورة عبارة "ليس   أمام مرسى سوى 24 ساعة فقط لإنقاذ نفسه من الموت"* 
 
 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الدكتور علاء عبد العزيز وزير الثقافة
وزيرا الثقافة والرياضة يستقلان سيارة "ميكروباص" عقب انتهاء اجتماع الوزراء​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لتيار الشعبى: تحركات لجماعات مؤيدة لمرسى لمواجهة المتظاهرين*​
> الإثنين، 1 يوليو  2013 - 23:45
> 
> 
> ...



*مفيش  خوف .. والجيش  مأمن  مداخل  القاهره*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

عصام دربالة: لن نقبل أن يقوم الجيش بحماية «العلمانية».. وبيانه «نقض» للعهود ​
قال الدكتور عصام دربالة، رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، إن البيان الذي أصدرته القوات المسلحة، الإثنين، وتمهل فيه الأطراف السياسية 48 ساعة للاستجابة لمطالب الشعب قبل أن تتدخل بـ«خارطة طريق» هو «نقض للعهود، وتمهيد لإقصاء الشريعة وتمكين الشيوعية والعلمانية»، مشددا على أنه «لن يُسمح للجيش بأن يصبح حاميا للعلمانية».

وقال، في تصريحات نشرتها، الثلاثاء، الصفحة الرسمية لحزب البناء والتنمية، الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية، هذا البيان يعد إلغاء للإرادة الشعبية وقفزًا على الشرعية، ويمثل نقضا للعهود الشرعية والدستورية».

ودلل على ذلك بالآيات القرآنية «يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود»، و«أوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم»، مضيفا: «ويمثل هذا البيان انحيازا للأقلية السياسية والدينية، وتمكينا للشيوعية والعلمانية، وتمهيدا لإقصاء الشريعة، وإلغاء المادة 219 من الدستور، وهو ما لا يمكن قبوله أو طاعته من أي مواطن يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق)».

وأكد «دربالة» أنه «لا يمكن في (مصر الثورة) قبول أن يكون الجيش المصري فوق إرادة الشرع واختيار الشعب، أو أن يصبح الجيش المصري حاميًا للعلمانية وحكمًا على الاختيارات الشعبية، وفقاً للنموذج التركي، والذي عانت منه تركيا لعقود طويلة ثم تركته»، واختتم بقوله إن «كل هذا، وحرصًا على قواتنا المسلحة قيادة وجنداً والذي نكن لها تقديرًا كبيرًا ننتظر منها مراجعة هذا الموقف حفاظًا على مصلحة الوطن».

كانت القوات المسلحة قد حددت في بيان للقيادة العامة، الإثنين، مهلة 48 ساعة لتلبية مطالب الشعب في مظاهرات 30 يونيو، وإلا ستتدخل وتعلن عن «خارطة مستقبل وإجراءات تشرف على تنفيذها».


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تردد انباء عن استقالة قنديل وننتظر الجديد بهذا الأمر​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *التراس اهلاوي يتجه ناحيه التحرير لدعم المتظاهرين *​


 
*رجاله  ياأولاد  بصحيح*
​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

فاطمة ناعوت
بعد رحيل مرسى
لابد من اعطاء قلادة النيل لصاحب فكرة تمرد
انامعاها جدا فى هذاا الامر


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*طلعت عبدالله «فرم» مستندات وأوراقًا كثيرة بمكتبه الثلاثاء قبل رحيله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*91 دبلوماسياً يطالبون مرسى بالرحيل حقناً للدماء*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

قنديل يضع استقالته تحت تصرف مرسى​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

6ابريل تعلن تضامنها مع الجيش والشعب
مترسوا  على بر يا اخونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> المفروض المشهد دة يستمر دونا
> مينفعش يوم وخلاص



*هيستمر 
الشعب المصرى عنيد ومُصمم على الانتصار
التحرير ابتدا يتملى والمسيرات ميعادها الساعه 4 هتتحرك من كذا مكان اعتقد 4 اماكن او 6*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

لنيابة توجه تهمتي مقاومة السلطات وحيازة أسلحة وزخائر لحارسي الشاطر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود لا يرغب في الرجوع لمنصبه رغم حكم المحكمة​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خالد عبد الله : *​
> * الكنيسة انشئت تنظيم سرياً لادارة مظاهرات 30 يونيو*
> * واسقاط المشروع الاسلامى لتحًويل مصر دولة نصرانية *
> * واذا نجحت ستزيل النسر من علم مصر وتضع مكانه الصليب*​



حان  وقت  القبض  علي  هذا الأرهابي

المثير  للفتن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *رجاله  ياأولاد  بصحيح*
> ​



*إخوان ....... وسينشرون الفوضى فى الميدان​*


----------



## red333 (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مشاركة محبطة ..........*​


 
* احتقارى لمرسى لا يقل  عن احتقارى لمبارك*
*ربما نتناقش قريبا استاذى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*أعلنت حملة تمرد عن خريطة المسيرات والتي أطلقت عليها الحملة "يوم الشعب لإسقاط عدو الشعب" وموقف الحملة بعد يوم من المسيرات الحاشدة للشعب المصري في جميع المحافظات .
وقال محمود بدر , المتحدث باسم الحملة . ان دعوة الحملة لـ"يوم الشعب " تقوم علي محاصرة قصر القبة , الثلاثاء, مع استمرار الاعتصامات بقصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير وباقي المحافظات المصرية ومن المقرر ان يكون التجمع في تمام الساعة الرابعة وتنطلق المسيرات في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم الثلاثاء.
وتنطلق المسيرات من

مسجد النور بالعباسية الساعة 4
ميدان الجيش الساعة 4
باب الشعرية الساعة 4
ميدان الأميرية الساعة 4
المطرية الساعة 4
شبرا الخيمة التجمع تحت كوبري مسطرد التحرك الساعة 3
الألف مسكن التحرك 3 ونصف
 الشرابية التحرك الساعة 4
الدرب الأحمر الساعة 3 ونصف
 دوران شبرا التحرك الساعة 5
جامع كشك في مصر والسودان التحرك الساعة 3 ونصف
 مسيرة الوايلي الكبير التجمع أمام جامع العتيق الساعة 4
وأكد بدر أن:" الحملة تحافظ علي سلمية المسيرات وتشير إلي ان ما تحاول جماعة الإخوان القيام به من جر البلاد للعنف لن تنفع والشعب المصري ين ينجر لعنف ابدأ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*
الفريق حسام خير الله يعلن منذ قليل على ON TV عن
مقترح خريطة الطريق المتوقعة من الجيش:
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
اولاً- تشكيل مجلس قيادة للثورة يتكون من :
1- رئيس يختاره الشعب .
2- ممثل للشباب وليكن من حركة تمرد .
3- ممثل للقضاء .
4- ممثل للإعلام .
5- ممثل للقوات المسلحة .
6- ممثل للشرطة . 
7- ممثل للمرأة .
* لايشارك فيها أحد من الأحزاب أو جبهة أي لاينتمي لأي إتجاه سوى مصر فقط .
ثانياً- يعلن مجلس قيادة الثورة الأتي :
أ‌- سقوط النظام .
ب‌- حل مجلس الشورى وإنتهاء سلطات الحكم المحلي.
ت‌- يوجه خطاب للشعب يوضح فيه ثوابت السياسة المصرية الداخلية والخارجية كرؤية للمرحلة المقبلة .
ث‌- يطلب إعتراف الدول بالنظام المصري الجديد .
ثالثاً- يكلف المجلس رئيس المحكمة الدستورية لتولي رئاسة الدولة مؤقت كما في النظام البرلماني ( مثل الرئيس الألماني وملكة بريطانيا ) أي يقوم بالأعمال البروتوكولية على أن يحلف اليمن أمام مجلس قيادة الثورة .

رابعاً- تشكل حكومة من الكفاءات بعدد حوالي 15 وزيراً :
أ‌- ويختار رئيس مجلس الوزراء .
ب‌- تحلف الوزارة اليمين أمام مجلس قيادة الثورة فيما لايتجاوز 15 يوماً من تاريخ التكليف .
ت‌- تحدد الحكومة المهام الأساسية مثل الدستور الجديد بما لايتجاوز 6 شهور أو إعادة تفعيل دستور 1971 .
ث‌- فتح باب الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية في نهاية الشهر الثامن . 
ج‌- على أن تجرى الإنتخابات في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر الحادي عشر .
خامساً- يتولى الرئيس المنتخب في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر الثالث عشر وبتسليم السلطة للرئيس المنتخب ينقضي عمل الحكومة المؤقتة وتنتهي الفترة الإنتقالية .
سادساً- ينتهي عمل مجلس قيادة الثورة وينحل فور تشكل الحكومة الإنتقالية أي لن يتجاوز مدة تواجده 3 أسابيع كحد أقصى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*فرنسا تنصح رعاياها بالابتعاد عن المظاهرات فى مصر وتأجيل السفر لها​*


----------



## red333 (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنا واقفين ملايين عند الاتحاديه ومفيش واحد فكر حتى انه يقتحم القصر واشاد الحرس الجمهورى بالمتظاهرين ووزعوا كمان ازايز ميه عليهم *
> *الاشتباكات دى الاسلاميين اللى بيسعوا ليها لما بيقربوا من اماكن تظاهر المصريين والحرب الاهليه برضه هما اللى بيعتبروها حل للخروج من ورطتهم*
> *المصريين مش جماعة اغتيالاات معروف مييييين من تاريخه هو اللى غاوى دم*
> *بالعكس محدش طالب باقصائهم عادى يفضلوا على الساحه السياسيه لكن بحجمهم الطبيعى على اد ما يسمح ليهم الشعب*
> *بالعكس المره دى هو فيلم صناعه مصريه 100% *


* مرة اخرى*
*احتقارى لمرسى لا تقل عن احتقارى لمبارك*
*ولكن 27 مليون استمارة تمرد تخطت تكلفتها الملايين*
*من تحمل التكلفة ؟*
*ليست مصرية 100%  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> الفريق حسام خير الله يعلن منذ قليل على ON TV عن
> مقترح خريطة الطريق المتوقعة من الجيش:
> """""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> ...



*لابد من تفعيل نص القانون بعدم إنشاء أحزاب على مرجعية دينية وحل الأحزاب الدينية الحالية ..... بدون هذا سنظل فى دوامة لا تنتهى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> * مرة اخرى*
> *احتقارى لمرسى لا تقل عن احتقارى لمبارك*
> *ولكن 27 مليون استمارة تمرد تخطت تكلفتها الملايين*
> *من تحمل التكلفة ؟*
> *ليست مصرية 100%  *



*هههههههههههههههههههه هو ده اللى وجعك ....؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المتلونون الأقزام ....... ألا يخجلوا ؟؟؟؟؟

1- علاء صادق: حسابي كان مسروق.. و أنا مع الثورة!
٢- الغرياني: عملت الدستور غصب عني!
٣- مصطفي النجار: يدعو الثورة علي مرسي!
٣- ابن القرضاوي: يدعو شباب الإخوان ان لا يستجيبوا للقادة!
٤- الهلباوي: الإخوان بهم من هو أفضل من مرسي!
 ٥- أبو الفتوح: يدعو لإسقاط الرئيس الشرعي!
٦- عاصم عبد الماجد: قصدت أننا (سنسحق ) معارضي مرسي .. بالانتخاااابات!!*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وزير التموين يقدم وجبات لمعتصمى رابعة العدوية​*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*حتي  أموال  الشعب  تستغل  في  أعتصاماتهم  الأرهابيه  !!*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> * مرة اخرى*
> *احتقارى لمرسى لا تقل عن احتقارى لمبارك*
> *ولكن 27 مليون استمارة تمرد تخطت تكلفتها الملايين*
> *من تحمل التكلفة ؟*
> *ليست مصرية 100%  *


*يا سلام !!!
انت عارف الولاد اللى كانوا بيقفوا عالطريق ف صلاح سالم يعرضوا عالناس الاستمارات والناس كانت بتركن وبتمضى احتمال تكون شوفتهم لو كنت بتمر من الطريق ده 
كانوا بيقدمولهم اى مبلغ مساهمه منهم فى تصوير الاستمارات 
مريت بالموقف ده وشوفت بعينى اللى بيدى 50 واللى بيدى 20 ومتنساااش كمان بتوع جبهة الانقاذ رغم اختلافى معاهم او عدم اقتناعى بدورهم لكن مش صعب عليهم يساهموا فى رعاية الحمله دى ماديااااا وكتييييييييييييير غيرهم بيعزوا مرسى اكيد ساهموااا
صدقنى مش محتاجين اى تمويل مشبوه من بره
الولاد بتوع تمرد كل شغلهم كان على 5 اجهزة كمبيوتر منهم ولد استلف جهاز بااباه وفى ناس اتبرعتلهم باماكن يعملوها مقرات ومنهم شريهان واحزاب سياسيه

*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متظاهرو التحرير يهتفون: مصر هتفضل مدنية*​



نريدها  حقيقيه

كلاكيت .. تاني  مره
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طلعت عبد الله: تقدمت باستقالتي لمرسي قبل 4 أيام وطالبني بانتظار حكم "النقض"​




*الراجل  كداب ... ولسه  عايزنا  نصدقه  تاني !!!*
​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

الاخوان احتلوا ميدان المديرية عندنا عشان منعملش مظاهرات
بعينهم نازلين الزراعين ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*وجيه رشدى, عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو, توفى لأصابته فى المظاهرات الحاشدة التى انطلقت الأحد الماضى لرحيل الرئيس مرسى، حيث كان فى مسيرة شبرا المتجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية، واصيب جراء إطلاق مجهول رصاص خرطوش عليه بالقرب منه مباشرة، ونقل على إثرها إلى مستشفى القصر العينى، وانتهت الإجراءات اليوم وتصاريح الدفن ظهر اليوم.*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> قنديل يضع استقالته تحت تصرف مرسى​



*بعد  أيه .. بعد أيه .. !!*

*روح  شوف  مصر  بتضحك  عليك  أد  أيه.*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*حافظ سلامة: جيش مصر عظيم.. وعلى السيسى حماية الشعب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة نسائية حاشدة بأعلام مصر تصل "قصر القبة"*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مصادر: المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود لا يرغب في الرجوع لمنصبه رغم حكم المحكمة​



*بصراحه ... ولا  أحنا  كمان *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*وزير التعليم: سأفكر إذا عرضت علىَّ الوزارة حال سقوط "مرسى"

مفيش رد​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مجلس قيادة الثورة بالمنوفية يقرر عزل المحافظ شعبيا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مجلس مدينة القناطر الخيرية ينضم للعصيان المدنى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*القوى المدنية بالقليوبية تحذر الإسلاميين من الخروج عن السلمية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*اتحاد طلاب 8 كليات بالفيوم يرفض بيان اتحاد الجامعة بتأييد الشرعية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*لليوم الثانى على التوالى.. إغلاق مبنى محافظة أسيوط *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*نقابة المحامين ببورسعيد تطالب برحيل "مرسى" لإقامة دولة مصرية حديثة*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

مفاجأة.. 4 وزراء جدد يتقدمون بإستقالتهم لمجلس الوزراء

​7/2/2013   1:25 PM​​




​
أكد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء   خلال الاجتماع أنه لم يبت فى الاستقالات التى تقدم بها خمسة وزراء   (الخارجية – السياحة – البيئة - الاتصالات – الشئون القانونية)، وأن   الوزراء مستمرون فى أداء واجباتهم الوطنية لحين البت فى الأمر.

كان عدد آخر من الوزراء قد أعلن   نيتهم عن تقديم استقالتهم منهم وزراء العدل والطيران والبحث العلمي والشئون   الاجتماعية إلا أنهم لم يتقدموا باستقالات رسمية إلى مجلس الوزراء.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*محافظ الجيزة: إغلاق مبنى المحافظة انحراف عن سلمية المظاهرات*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*إغلاق الديوان العام لمحافظة الإسكندرية لأجل غير مسمى​*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إخوان ....... وسينشرون الفوضى فى الميدان​*




*يبقي  هايتقبض  عليهم  بسرعه ونخلص  منهم... *

*دا  الميدان **مؤمن  بطريقه  جيده*

*ولو  هما  حتي  كتير   .. ماحدش  يجرؤ  علي  عمل  فوضي  *

*ده  تقديري  الحقيقه .. وربنا  يستر  بقي *


​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل وتصريح غريب من البلتاجى الان بعد رجوع عبد المجيد نائب عام !!​*
*2013-07-02 13:28:28




​*

​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل: الجارديان تتحدث عن وضع مرسي تحت الإقامة الجبرية بعد رفضه تقديم استقالته​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لابد من تفعيل نص القانون بعدم إنشاء أحزاب على مرجعية دينية وحل الأحزاب الدينية الحالية ..... بدون هذا سنظل فى دوامة لا تنتهى*


 
*رأي  سديد  100%*

*وأعتقد  سوف  يجد  أستجابه  من  العقلاء !!*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*منقول عن السفارة الأمريكية فى مصر
http://egypt.usembassy.gov/apr07022013.html
ملخص مكالمة الرئيس أوباما مع الرئيس مرسي من مصر 2 يوليو 2013​
قام الرئيس أوباما بالاتصال بالرئيس مرسي يوم الاثنين 1 يوليو للتعبير عن قلقه إزاء التطورات الأخيرة في مصر. وقال الرئيس أوباما للرئيس مرسي أن الولايات المتحدة ملتزمة بالعملية الديمقراطية في مصر وأنها لا تدعم أي حزب واحد أو مجموعة. وشدد على أن الديمقراطية هي أكثر من مجرد انتخابات، بل هي أيضاً ضمان أن تكون أصوات جميع المصريين مسموعة وممثلة من قبل حكومتهم، وذلك يتضمن العديد من المصريين الذين يتظاهرون في جميع أنحاء البلاد. 
شجع الرئيس أوباما الرئيس مرسي على اتخاذ خطوات لإظهار استجابته لمخاوفهم، وأكد أن الأزمة الحالية لا يمكن حلها إلا من خلال العملية السياسية. 
كما أكد الرئيس أوباما ما قاله منذ قيام الثورة، وهو أن المصريين وحدهم يستطيعون أن يقرروا   ما لذي يحدد مستقبلهم.
كما أكد الرئيس أوباما على قلقه العميق إزاء العنف خلال المظاهرات، وخاصة الاعتداءات الجنسية ضد المواطنات. 
وكرر اعتقاده بأنه على جميع المتظاهرين أن يقوموا بالتعبير عن أنفسهم بشكل سلمي، وحث الرئيس مرسى أن يوضح لأنصاره أن جميع أشكال العنف غير مقبولة. 
وأخيرا، نوه الرئيس أوباما بإلتزامه بسلامة الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين والمواطنين في مصر، وشدد على توقعاته بمواصلة الحكومة المصرية في حماية الموظفين والمنشآت الدبلوماسية الأميركية.

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

candy shop قال:


> عاجل: الجارديان تتحدث عن وضع مرسي تحت الإقامة الجبرية بعد رفضه تقديم استقالته​
> ​


*


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. بريطانيا ورسيا يقررا وقف التعامل مع حكومة "مرسي"*

7/2/2013   11:55 AM​​


*كريم شعبان*


أكد النائب السابق مصطفى بكري على أن بريطانيا ورسيا  قررتا  وقف العمل مع حكومة الدكتور مرسي ، وأعلنت تاييدها لثورة الشعب المصري.

جاء ذلك بعد أن أعلنت المملكة العربية السعودية عن وقف تعاملها مع حكومة الدكتور محمد مرسي.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان فى بيان تهديدى:عدوان وشيك على متظاهرى التحرير والاتحادية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*النيابة العامة   طلعت عبد الله قدم استقالته قبل صدور حكم بطلان تعيينه بأيام احتراما لشعب مصر وثورته *

 
           July 02 2013 11:57:07








محمد عبدالله   	   	 		أكد مصطفى دويدار المتحدث الرسمى باسم  النيابة العامة أن المستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد تولى منصب  النائب العام لحين تعيين نائب عام جديد لان القانون ينص على أن يتولى  المنصب أقدم النواب بعد خلوه لاى سببا كان .

		وقال إن النائب العام كان قد قدم استقالته احتراما للشعب المصرى وثورته قبل صدور الحكم بأيام .

		وكانت محكمة النقض قد قضت اليوم بعودة عبد المجيد محمود لمنصبه كنائب عام  وبطلان تعيين طلعت عبد الله الذى ترك مكتبه بدار القضاء منذ قليل بعد  قيامه بفرم جميع المستندات التى بمكتبه 	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		  	 		

 ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل وزير الداخلية فضّل عدم حضور اجتماع الحكومة*
*2013-07-02 11:50:45*​​​




*مصدر أمني: وزير الداخلية فضّل عدم حضور اجتماع الحكومة لمتابعة الانتشار الأمني 

قالت مصادر أمنية إن وزير الداخلية، اللواء محمد إبراهيم، فضّل عدم الذهاب  إلى مجلس الوزراء المنعقد بمقر المجلس في اجتماعه الطارئ الذي يعقد لبحث  تداعيات الأزمة السياسية الحالية في مصر والنظر في استقالة عدد من الوزراء  من حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل. وأضافت أن «إبراهيم» فضّل الاستمرار في مكتبه  ومتابعة خطط الانتشار الأمني في ضوء معلومات قال إنها «مؤكدة» رصدتها  الأجهزة الأمنية عن وجود حالات «تحرش برجال الشرطة من قيادات إسلامية في  معظم محافظات مصر»، حسب قوله. وأفادت التقارير، التي سُلمت إلى مكتب  الوزير، بوجود اعتداء على 3 ضباط بالقاهرة والجيزة من جانب قيادات إسلامية،  واستمرت إلى تكسير 3 سيارات للشرطة بمنطقة المهندسين، حسب قوله. وتابعت أن  اللواء محمد إبراهيم طلب من مساعده لأمن الجيزة تقريرا مفصلا عن «توجه  جماعات إسلامية إلى قسم شرطة كرداسة ومحاصرتهم له لمدة ساعة ونصف، إلا أن  الضباط تصدوا لهذا الاقتحام». وعلمت «المصري اليوم» أن محاولات احتكاك  الإسلاميين بضباط الشرطة جاءت بعد موقف الوزير الواضح وضباطه في عدم تأمين  مقر «مكتب الإرشاد»، مما أدى إلى إحراقه.

المصدر : المصرى اليوم  *​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. قيادات "الإرشاد" تجتمع فى مقر الإخوان بمدينة الرحاب*

7/2/2013   1:58 PM​​



​


أكد *مصدر رفض* *الإفصاح* عن  اسمه أن يعقد الآن *اجتماعا موسعا*  بمقر جماعة الإخوان بمدينة الرحاب بحضور جميع القيادات وسط تعتيم إعلامى على الإجتماع.​
وأضاف  المصدر أن الإجتماع يضم عدد كبير من قيادات الجماعة وحزب الحرية والعدالة  على مستوى الجمهورية وذلك لبحث تداعييات بيان الجيش الذى أمها الرئاسة 48  ساعة لحل الأزمة أو اتخاذ قرارات ترضى المتظاهرين من الشعب الرافضين لحكم  الرئيس محمد مرسى ومطالبتهم برحيله .​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*محمد بدران, رئيس اتحاد طلاب مصر: البيان الصادر أمس من التحالف الوطنى للدفاع عن الشرعية يتضمن غشاً، لأنه وضع اسم اتحاد طلاب مصر فى البيان.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خطييييييييييير جدا حلفاء "مرسي" يتخلون عنه







الفجر
أعلنت عدة دول مختلفة، مقاطعتها التامة للحكومة المصرية الحالية، نظراً  لسخونة الأحداث الجارية داخل مصر، والتى أبدت الفشل الزريع للنظام الحاكم،  وهذا العدد من الدول العربية والاجنبية قابلة للإرتفاع، خاصة أن الثورة  المصرية أعلنت أعتلائها على الجميع .
والتالى بيان بعدد الدول التى قررت مقاطعة للنظام المصري،حيث أعلن:  "الديوان الملكي السعودي: الحكومة السعودية تقرر وقف التعامل مع الحكومة  الحالية" .
كما أعلن، وزير خارجية ألمانيا: "على وزير الدفاع التدخل الآن وحماية الشعب المصري" .

وأكد الرئيس الأمريكي: "على مرسي السماع لشعبه ونحن ندعم التظاهرات السلمية في مصر" .

وأكد رئيس وزراء إنجلترا: "لن نتعامل مع مرسي حتى يلبي مطالب شعبه" .

وأضاف الرئيس الروسي: "هذا الشخص لا يستطيع أن يحكم دولة حكمها من قبله  زعماء نعتبرهم قدوة لنا في قيادة الأمم" . وأنه أمر طبيعي أن يحدث هذا  الطوفان الشعبي في مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*قال ماجد شبيطة، المستشار القانوني لوزير المالية إن وزير المالية فياض عبد المنعم يعتزم اليوم تقديم استقالته إلى رئيس الحكومة هشام قنديل ضمن استقالة جماعية من عدد من الوزراء بينهم شريف هدارة وزير البترول عمرو دراج ووزير التخطيط والتعاون الدولى.

وأضاف أن الاستقالات ستكون بمكتب قنديل ليتم رفعها إلى رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي ليتخذ القرار بشأنها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*وصول مسيرة لـ"الاتحادية" بهتاف "يامرسى صحى النوم النهادره آخر يوم"​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

red333 قال:


> * مرة اخرى*
> *احتقارى لمرسى لا تقل عن احتقارى لمبارك*
> *ولكن 27 مليون استمارة تمرد تخطت تكلفتها الملايين*
> *من تحمل التكلفة ؟*
> *ليست مصرية 100%  *



*استماره تمرد نزلت علي النت وكله طبعها 
واتصورت بالجهود الذاتيه 
كل اللي يقر يصور 100 نسخه كان بيعملها 
وفي اصحاب مكتبات مكنتش بتاخد فلوس او بتاخد التكلفه بس*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا سلام !!!*
> *انت عارف الولاد اللى كانوا بيقفوا عالطريق ف صلاح سالم يعرضوا عالناس الاستمارات والناس كانت بتركن وبتمضى احتمال تكون شوفتهم لو كنت بتمر من الطريق ده *
> *كانوا بيقدمولهم اى مبلغ مساهمه منهم فى تصوير الاستمارات *
> *مريت بالموقف ده وشوفت بعينى اللى بيدى 50 واللى بيدى 20 ومتنساااش كمان بتوع جبهة الانقاذ رغم اختلافى معاهم او عدم اقتناعى بدورهم لكن مش صعب عليهم يساهموا فى رعاية الحمله دى ماديااااا وكتييييييييييييير غيرهم بيعزوا مرسى اكيد ساهموااا*
> ...


 
*ماذكرتيه ... حقيقي  ومن  أرض  الواقع *

*وأضيف .. تكلفه  طبع  الأستمارات  ... بأي  حال  لن  تزيد  عن  2 مليون  جنيه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل اول تعليق من الشاطر بعد بيان القوات المسلحة ويعترف بخسارة الاخوان
    2013-07-02 14:19:17    
5 





  [COLOR=black !important]   	انقسام داخل "الإخوان" حول الاستفتاء على بقاء الرئيس.. والشاطر يراها خسارة لن تعوض إلا بعد 50 سنة
	   	علمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن الاجتماع الذي عقده عدد من قيادات مكتب إرشاد  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في مدينة الرحاب أمس، لم يتخذ قرارًا نهائيًا بشأن  الأحداث الحالية.

	ناقش الاجتماع فكرة الاستفتاء علي بقاء الرئيس إلا أنه كان هناك أصوات  معارضة علي رأسها المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للإخوان، وبحسب  تلك الأراء المعارضة، فإن طرح الاستفتاء علي بقاء الرئيس يؤدي إلى تمسك  المتظاهرين بمطالبهم برحيل النظام، وهو ما يعني إبعاد الإخوان عن المشهد  الرئاسي فيما لن تستطيع تعويضه مرة أخري إلا بعد 50 عاما، بحسب رأيهم.

	وعقب الاجتماع توجه محي حامد وعصام الحداد، إلي الرئاسة بقصر القبة للتفاهم مع الرئيس بشأن الأوضاع الراهنة.

	وعلمت "بوابة الأهرام" أنه تم الإتفاق خلال هذا الإجتماع على الحشد لكي  يظهر أمام المجتمع الدولي أن الوضع منقسم ولا حل غير الاستفتاء على بقاء  مرسي رئيسا.



​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل اول تعليق من الشاطر بعد بيان القوات المسلحة ويعترف بخسارة الاخوان - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*قيادى جهادى: سنعلن السيطرة على مصر خلال الساعات المقبلة.. والجيش "مليان إسلاميين"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*وسننفذ عودة "عبد المجيد" بقوة القانون..

"الزند": طلعت عبد الله بالمطار الان استعداداً للهروب

الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 14:28

*
*



المستشار احمد الزند​*​*
قال المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادي  قضاة مصر، "سننفذ حكم عودة النائب العام بقوة القانون وليس بالبلطجة  والنائب الملاكي – حسب وصفه - هارب خارج البلاد، والآن في المطار".

وحذر الزند في تصريحاته خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الآن ، مما وصفه بعبث حسن  ياسين مساعد النائب العام، بالأوراق والمستندات والتخلص من بعضها.




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة وزارة الأوقاف تصل ميدان التحرير وسط الهتافات والتصفيق *
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وجيه رشدى, عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو, توفى لأصابته فى المظاهرات الحاشدة التى انطلقت الأحد الماضى ، فى مسيرة شبرا، واصيب جراء إطلاق مجهول رصاص خرطوش عليه بالقرب منه مباشرة، ونقل إلى مستشفى القصر العينى، وانتهت الإجراءات اليوم وتصاريح الدفن ظهر اليوم.*


 

*ربنا  يرحمه  ويصبر  أهله*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مسئول سابق بصندوق النقد: مصر لن تحصل على القرض فى ظل النظام الحالى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل الطائرات الحربية تحلق بكثافة فى سماء السويس
    2013-07-02 14:40:46    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	شهدت سماء محافظة السويس تحليقا للطائرات الحربية بشكل مكثف ومستمر قبل  ساعات من انطلاق المظاهرات التى دعا إليها شباب الثورة بالسويس بميدان  الأربعين وميدان الخضر، بالإضافة إلى عدد من المناطق الشعبية بالمحافظة.

	من جانبه، قال مصدر عسكرى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن تحليق الطائرات بكثافة  يأتى ضمن خطة تأمين المظاهرات، مؤكداً أن الجيش لن يسمح بالفوضى والعنف،  ويطالب الجميع بتحمل المسئولية.




​




​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*نادر بكار: نصحنا الرئاسة كثيرًا لكنها لم تهتم


*
*




*​*


الوطن
قال نادر بكار، القيادي بحزب النور السلفي، إن الحزب قام بتوجيه النصيحة للرئاسة أكثر من مرة على مدار خمس أشهر ولكنها لم تكترث.

وعن بيان حزب النور، قال بكار، عبر حسابه الخاص على تويتر: "إن الحزب راعى  المصلحة العليا للبلاد وحاول منع صدام يضر بالعمل الإسلامي ويجعله في  مواجهة غير مقبولة شرعًا وواقعًا مع جموع الشعب، وطالب بموعد للانتخابات  الرئاسية المبكرة، فرغم دعمنا للشرعية إلا أن هذه الشرعية ينبغي أن تحرص  على مصالح البلد وتراعي حرمة الدماء".

ورصد بكار، أحد قصص التابعين، قائلاً: "إن الحسن بن علي سار إلى الشام وسار  إليها معاوية؛ فالتقيا فكره الحسن القتال وبايع معاوية بالخلافة؛ فكان  أصحاب الحسن يقولون له يا عار المؤمنين، فكان الحسن بن علي يرد عليهم قائلا  (العار خير من النار)، وترك الخلافة حقنًا للدماء وبدلًا من أن يقال له يا  أمير المؤمنين قيل له يا عار المؤمنين، وقبل هذه الواقعة بسنين كان رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول كلما رأى الحسن (إن ابني هذا سيد، ولعل الله  أن يصلح به بين فئتين من المسلمين)".

وأضاف بكار، "ومن قبل ذلك رفض الخليفة عثمان أن تراق الدماء بسببه؛ فأمر من  كان يحيط به من الصحابة بكف أيديهم رغم أن الحق كان معه، كل ذلك حرصًا على  الدماء"، وختم قائلاً: "تنازل الخليفة عثمان عن حياته نفسها حتى لا يكون  سببًا في اقتتال الناس".* 


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*



أظبط ........ مندوب منتدى الكنيسة العربية مع أبو الثوار فى ميدان التحرير​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*القوات المسلحة: نحذّر الشعب المصرى من عناصر ترتدى الزى العسكرى 
*​ *                                     1 يوليو 2013 11:59 م                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
* *
* *
* *
* * 
* *
* *
* *
*​ *



*​ *أَكَّدَت   القوّات المسلحة أنّ عناصر التأمين التابعة لها بالشارع موجودين فى أماكن   ثابتة، ولا يتحركون خارج هذه الأماكن إلا بأوامر من القيادة العامة  للقوات  المسلحة. 

وطالبت القوات المسلحة أهمية توخى المواطنين المصريين بكافة أنحاء   الجمهورية الحيطة والحذر من اقتراب أى أفراد يرتدون الزى العسكرى، وأهمية   التحقق من شخصيتهم قبل التعامل معهم. 

وأوضحت القوات المسلحة أن أفراد القوات المسلحة لديها أوامر عسكرية   بالتعاون فى الكشف عن هويتهم وإبراز تحقيق الشخصية العسكرية فى حالة تطلب   الموقف ذلك. 

وحذرت القوات المسلحة المصرية أية عناصر مدنية من انتحال الصفة  العسكرية  أو ارتداء الزى العسكرى دون وجه حق، كما تحذر من أية أعمال اقتراب  مشبوه  تجاه الوحدات والمنشآت العسكرية وتجمعات المواطنين المصريين، وأن من  يخالف  ذلك فسوف يعرض حياته للخطر أو للمساءلة القانونية وفقا لمقتضيات   القانون.‬                         
* *
* *                             المصدر:اليوم السابع*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*وهو ده الفرق بين اخلاق الرجولة واخلاق الاستبن !!*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. ضبط وإحضار محمد البلتاجي

*​*7/2/2013   2:41 PM​*​*



*​*
صدرت   أوامر عليا، بضبط وإحضار محمد البلتاجي القيادي بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين،   بعد التصريحات التي أدلى بها الأمس، ودعا خلالها للعنف.​
مزيد من التفاصيل خلال لحظات ..​​
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل أنباء عن استقالة وزراء البترول والمالية والتخطيط من الحكومة*

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل أنباء عن استقالة وزراء البترول والمالية والتخطيط من الحكومة - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عناصر جهادية تخطط لإستهداف منشآت حيوية في سيناء حال سقوط مرسي

**7/2/2013 2:24 PM​​



​

​أفادت مصادر أمنية بأن مجموعات جهادية تتجمع في المنطقة الشرقية بسيناء بإحدى القرى استعدادا لعمليات مسلحة تستهدف الحواجز الأمنية بمنطقة الشيخ زويد ورفح والعريش.​​وأوضحت المصادر: أن هذه العناصر الجهادية تنتظر إشارة البدء من قيادات داخل قطاع غزة في حالة سقوط الرئيس "محمد مرسي" .​​وأكدت المصادر: أن هذه المجموعات ستستهدف كمين الماسورة بمدينة رفح، وكمين أبو طويلة بالشيخ زويد، وعددا من الأكمنة التابعة للقوات المسلحة، وكذلك استهداف أحد المقار المهمة داخل مدينة العريش.​​وتضمنت الخطة أن يتم استهداف هذه الأكمنة في آن واحد، وقطع الطرق بين المدن.​​وأكد مصدر أمني أن الأجهزة الأمنية بسيناء تلقت معلومات سرية تفيد بقيام مجموعات جهادية بالتجمع في إحدى قرى الشيخ زويد، تنوي استهداف بعض المقار الأمنية بالمحافظة، مضيفا أن الأجهزة الأمنية بسيناءتتعامل  مع هذه المعلومات بجدية وأعلنت حالة الاستنفار القصوى وسط أفرادها، وأن  هناك تنسيقا كاملا بين الجيش والشرطة للتصدي لأي عمليات إرهابية قد تطال  الأجهزة الأمنية بسيناء.​​واتخذت  الأجهزة الأمنية سلسلة من الإجراءات الأمنية وقامت بفرض عمليات تفتيش  بمدينة رفح للقبض على أي عناصر تنتمي إلى حركة حماس تنوي دخول سيناء.​​وأشار المصدر إلى أن هناك تعليمات لأفراد الأمن بشمال سيناء بالتعامل الفوري ضد السيارات التي لا تحمل لوحات معدنية وترفض التوقف والاستجابة للكمائن.​​
​*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

هناك اخبار عن التحفظ على عصام العريان فى مطار القاهرة
صح ولالاالكلام دة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*أمر اللواء أسامة الصغير، مساعد وزير الداخلية  لقطاع أمن القاهرة، اليوم، الثلاثاء، بالدفع بـ15 مدرعة و5 مجموعات قتالية  و5 تشكيلات من العمليات الخاصة بقطاع الأمن المركزي، لتعزيز تواجد قوات  الأمن المتواجدة في محيط قصر الرئاسة، وذلك حفاظا على سلمية المظاهرات وعدم وقوع اشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي.
* *
	وأوضح اللواء أنه تم نشر القوات بنفق الميرغني ومسجد السيدة صفية بصلاح  سالم، فيما تم رفع حالة التأهب القصوى لحين الانتهاء من تلك المرحلة  الدقيقة في تاريخ البلاد.
* *
	يأتي ذلك فيما قامت قوات الأمن المركزي بتجهيز مركبات مدرعة ومجموعات  قتالية بمختلف قطاعات الأمن المركزي لسرعة التدخل في حالة وقوع أي اعتداءات  على المتظاهرين أو حدوث اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسى  في مختلف ميادين القاهرة، كما تم الدفع بعدد من قوات الأمن بالمركزي ببعض  المناطق المحيطة بمقري اعتصام قصر الاتحادية وقصر القبة لتأمين المتظاهرين  والمعتصمين.  	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## zezza (2 يوليو 2013)

*هو الهدوء ده عادى !!؟
اصلى مش متوقعة كدة 
مش معقول يكون ده رد فعل الاخوان لحد دلوقتى ..فى شئ مش مفهوم  !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو عاجل وخبر كارثه وحرب شوارع الان بالفيوم 

*
[YOUTUBE]H2ol0oXDhAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*رسمياااااااااا
 موسوعة جينس للأرقام القياسية تعلن دخول مصر الموسوعة بأكبر تظاهرات حدثت في تاريخ البشرية تقدر ب ٢٧ مليون متظاهر ضد الحاكم

 ومازال المصري يقدم دروسا في الإبهار للعالم اجمع
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*تسود حالة من الغضب الشديد والتذمر بين صفوف ضباط وأمناء وصف ضباط شرطة الإسكندرية، بعد قيام النيابة العامة بإخلاء سبيل 17 جهاديا من حزب البناء والتنمية التابع لطارق الزمر.. بعد أن تم ضبطهم فى كمين بوابة الرسوم الإسكندرية بالطريق الصحراوى متجهين لاعتصام رابعة العدوية، وهم محملين بالذخائر والشوم الذى ينتهى بمسامير وأسلحة نارية، بكفالة خمسة آلاف جنيه.

وقد أكدت المصادر أن نيابة الإسكندرية قد تعرضت للضغوط من النائب العام الإخوانى، ومؤسسة الرئاسة حيث إن النيابة أصدرت اليوم قرارا بالإفراج عنهم بكفالة خمسة آلاف جنيه، بالرغم من أن حالة الضبط تمت يوم الجمعة الماضى أى بعد واقعة الضبط بثلاثة أيام.

وقالت مصادر إن ضباط الشرطة بالإسكندرية يقولون إن الجهاديين 17 سيتوجهون إلى القاهرة لممارسة أعمال عنف وقتل هناك، وهذا ما دفعهم حتى الآن لعدم إخلاء سبيلهم ويهددون بالصعيد لحماية أبناء الوطن من شرورهم، سواء فى ميدان التحرير أو الاتحادية أو فى مختلف ميادين الجمهورية.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. عبد المجيد محمود : "اين قولك يا مرسي بشأن اقتحام سجن وادى النظرون"

**7/2/2013   2:47 PM​*​*



*​*
محمد مدين

**أعرب  المستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام السابق، عن ترحيبه الشديد بقرار  محكمة النقض، اليوم، بخصوص بطلان قرار رئيس الجمهورية، بإستمرار المستشار  طلعت عبد الله فى منصبه كنائب عام .​*
*وأضاف  المستشار عبد المجيد محمود ، خلال مؤتمر نادي القضاة ، ان المستشار طلعت  عبد الله قام برد المحكمة فى سابقها لم يعرفها القضاء من قبل .​*
*وتسائل  المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، اين قولك يا مرسي بشأن اقتحام سجن وادى النظرون !!!​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاااااااااجل ههههههه

 فشل انعقاد هيئة مكتب مجلس الشورى لغياب الوكيلين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل : البورصة تربح 10.6 مليار جنية في منتصف التعاملات ومؤشرها يقفز 4.7 %*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> هناك اخبار عن التحفظ على عصام العريان فى مطار القاهرة
> صح ولالاالكلام دة



*تقريباااا المصرى اليوم اكد الخبرر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو || عــاجـل شاهد ما يحدث الان فى رابعة العدوية

*[YOUTUBE]jrCLy-B3wl4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل 
 استقالة 24نائب من مجلس الشوووورى*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الرئاسة تلوح بقرارات تصعيدية وتؤكد: مرسى لن يظهر 

أكد مصدر رئاسى أن هناك قرارات هامة ستصدر عن رئاسة الجمهورية بعد قليل ، دون الإفصاح عن ماهية هذه القرارات ، أو الوقت الذى ستصدر فيه القرارات وأن كانت اليوم أو غدا ، مكتفيا بالقول " هناك قرارات هامة ستصدر فى وقت لاحق " ، فيما وصفها خبراء بأنها قرارات تصعيدية لمواجهة التحام الشعب والجيش

وأكد المصدر لليوم السابع أنه ليس مطروحا ظهور الدكتور محمد مرسى ، رئيس الجمهورية ، لالقاء كلمة ، مشيرا إلى أن الرئاسة تعد الان قرارات ستعلنها لاحقا .​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*حد يقولي ان ده مش بيعمل فتنه طائفيه 
* *



* 
  [COLOR=black !important] *



*​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*  اول تعليق من قنديل بعد جملة الاستقالات من الوزراء*
*2013-07-02 14:49:46* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	   	«قنديل»: لم أبت في استقالات الوزراء.. والمجلس في انعقاد دائم  	
	هدير الحضري  	أكّد الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس الوزراء، أنه لم يبت في الاستقالات التي  تقدم بها خمسة وزراء من وزارات الخارجية، والسياحة، والببيئة، والاتصالات،  والشئون القانوينة، مشيرا إلى أن الوزراء مستمرون في أداء واجبهم الوطني،  وأن المجلس في حالة انعقاد دائم.  	   	وأضاف قنديل، خلال اجتماع مجلس الوزراء، اليوم الاثنين، أن الحكومة ستلتزم  بتحمل مسئولياتها خلال «الفترة الحرجة»، التي تمر بها البلاد، داعيا، وفقا  لما ذكره البيان الصادر عن رئاسة الوزراء، كل المصريين المخلصين إلى  التخلي عن «الدعوات الهدامة» لكل مكتسبات ثورة 25 يناير.  	   	وذكر البيان أنه من المقرر أن يرفع قنديل توصيات المجلس إلى الرئيس محمد  مرسي، للمشاركة في مبادرات الحل السياسي والخروج من الأزمة الحالية.
* *



*​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*
أخبار بلدنا
400 من مؤيدي مرسي يقرعون أبواب المحال المملوكة لاقباط ويثيرون هلع الأهالي بملوي بالمنيا 
و اصابة متظاهر معارض بعد اطلاق مجهولون النيران علي المظاهرة
نظم نحو 400 من مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي مسيرة رافضة لبيان الجيش رافعين الشوم  والعصي جابت شوارع مدينة ملوي جنوب المنيا وصاحب المسيرة قيام أعداد  المتظاهرين بقرع أبواب المحال التجارية بالشوم والعصي مما أثار حالة من  الرعب بين الأهالي …
وتركزت هتافات المتظاهرين علي سب فلول الحزب الوطني رجال الأعمال الأقباط  وقاموا بقرع أبواب وفاترينات وواجهات بعض المحال بشارع رياض خاصة المملوكة  لأقباط مما تسبب في حالة من الرعب
وأسرع ملاك المحال التجارية بغلق محال ومتاجرهم وقامت أجهزة الأمن بتحريك  عدد من العناصر السرية تحسبًا لتطور الأوضاع ولسهولة تحريك وحدات مكافحة في  حالة تطور الأمر لعنف مباشر
ولم تسجل تلك التظاهرة خسائر في الأرواح والأموال حتي الآن
من جانب آخر هاجم مجهولون ، مسيرة لأهالي قرية “منشأة منبال” التابعة لمركز مطي بالمنيا مما أسفر عن إصابة أحد المتظاهرين .
كان أهالي قرية “منشأة منبال” خرجوا أمس الاثنين في مسيرة للمطالبة بإسقاط  النظام ، وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة ، وابتهاجا ببيان القوات المسلحة ،  وأثناء ذلك فوجئوا بمجهولين يطلقون النيران عليهم بشكل عشوائي ، مما أسفر  عن إصابة المواطن عزت . ل 45 سنة برش خرطوش
وعقب ذلك شكل الأهالي لجان شعبية لحماية المتظاهرين ومداخل ومخارج القرية وفرض الأمن كردونا امنيا مكثفا .
تريز حنا-المنيا*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الزند:طلعت عبد الله في المطار الآن استعدادًا للهروب​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الرئاسة تلوح بقرارات تصعيدية وتؤكد: مرسى لن يظهر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*اجتماع طارئ للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة برئاسة السيسى*


الثلاثاء 02/يوليو/2013 - 02:31 م​



الفريق عبدالفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع​
*ترددت  أنباء عن عقد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة برئاسة الفريق أول عبدالفتاح  السيسي، اجتماعًا طارئًا، منذ قليل، بمقر وزارة الدفاع، لبحث آخر المستجدات  على الساحة السياسة، خاصة بعد تزايد حدة الغضب في الشارع المصرى، وإصرار  الملايين على رحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في حالة انعقاد دائم منذ البيان الذي ألقاه السيسي أمس الإثنين.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاااااااااجل تهديد قنديل لوزير الداخليه 






أكد مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية أن الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء رفض ما  ذكره اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية في بيانه الذي أصدره أمس بعد ]بيان  السيسي والذي أعلن فيه تضامنه مع بيان القوات المسلحة رغم رفض الرئاسة له.

وكشف المصدر أن رئيس الوزراء التقي بوزير الداخلية بمكتبه وأعرب عن استيائه  من البيان وهدده بالإقالة ما دفع وزير الداخلية للخروج غاضبًا.

وقال المصدر إن الوزير عقب تلك التهديدات أعلن نزوله لتأمين المتظاهرين  بجميع الميادين بنفسه، ردًا على تلك التهديدات وتأكيدًا على انحياز  الداخلية لإرادة الشعب.*​
 ​ ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

وزير الاستثمار: لم أتقدم باستقالتى ومستمر فى عملى

قال وزير الاستثمار يحيى حامد، إنه مستمر فى تسيير الأعمال، ولن يتخلى عن مسئوليته.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*السادات يرشح أعضاء تمرد للفوز بجائزة نوبل لعام 2013

*​*





​**


الدستور الاصلى
تقدم محمد أنور السادات " رئيس حزب الإصلاح والتنمية " بطلب رسمى إلى معهد  نوبل النرويجى دعا فيه لترشيح أعضاء حركة تمرد للفوز بجائزة نوبل للسلام  لعام 2013.



وذلك نظرا لنجاح الحملة فى توحيد الشعب المصرى وصفوف المعارضة بسبب إبداع  هؤلاء الشباب ونجاحهم وسلميتهم فى التعبير عن الرأى بالطرق المشروعة بالشكل  الذى لفت إنتباه العالم وجعله منبهرا بتمرد وشبابها.



وأكد السادات أن ما قام به هؤلاء الشباب يؤهلهم للفوز بجائزة نوبل كنموذج  إقليمى ودولى إختار هدفه وحدد طريقته السلمية لتحقيقه بشكل وطنى معبر غير  مسبوق ،



لذا فمن حق هؤلاء الشباب أن تتبناهم المؤسسات الدولية وتنمي قدراتهم ليكون شباب اليوم قادة الحاضر والمستقبل.*

*وعليهم اتنين من لعيبه الاهلي كمان ههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*   						تنسيقية 30 يونيو ترفض الخروج آلامن لمرسى *








                                   المؤتمر الصحفى لتنسيقية 30 يونيو بمقر الوفد​ 
   	  		 		   			 								بوابة الوفد - متابعات: 			 	  	   		  		 الثلاثاء , 02 يوليو 2013 14:52 		     
      	 	أكدت  تنسيقية 30 يونيو  رفضها التام لأى مبادرات للخروج الأمن  للدكتورمحمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وجماعة الاخوان وكل من حرض او ساعد أو  افتى بما مفاده جواز استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين السلميين اللذين خرجوا  بالأمس فى تظاهرات لم تخرج عن نطاق السلمية يعبرون فيها عن رفضهم لرئيس   إستبد هو وجماعته على مدار عام كامل فكان نتاج حكمه قتل وسحل وتعذيب وٌقبض  وإعتقال بدون وجه حق لكل من يقف معارضا للنظام الحاكم او جماعة الاخوان.
    	كما اكدت ضرورة  محاكمة محمد مرسى وقيادات جماعة الأخوان والجماعة  الإسلامية  وعلى رأسهم ( محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان وخيرت  الشاطر نائب المرشد و محمد البلتاجى و وعصام العريان واحمد عارف ومحمود  عزت  وعاصم عبد الماجد عضو الجماعة الإسلامية وصفوت حجازي وطارق الزمر و  حازم أبو إسماعيل والإعلاميين بقناة مصر  25 التابعة للإخوان لمسئوليتها  الواضحة عن التحريض .جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد منذ قليل فى مقر  حزب الوفد.
  	وشددت  تنسيقية 30 يونيو أنه بات الحال على ما هو عليه الأن من تعمد  الجماعة برئيسها ومرشدها إثارة القتل والإرهاب للمتظاهرين فى محاولة لقمع  الشعب المصرى وإسكات صوت الحق الذى علا واضحا جليا بتظاهرات الامس ولذا   تدعو تنسيقية 30 يونيو الشعب المصري لاستمرار الاعتصام والإضراب العام فى  كافة المحافظات حتى يسقط النظام .
  	ودعت تنسيقية 30 يونيو المواطنين لمزيد من التصعيد  إذا لم يستجب مرسى  لمطلب الرحيل ..:ومنها :عدم دفع فواتير الكهرباء والمياه و الإضراب فى كافة  المصالح والمؤسسات ومنع المحافظين والوزراء وأعضاء مجلس الشورى من دخول  مكاتبهم ودعوة السائقين فى محطات السكك الحديدية وهيئة مترو الإنفاق لوقف  حركة السير تصاعديا وحصار مبنى ماسبيرو

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - تنسيقية 30 يونيو ترفض الخروج آلامن لمرسى 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان فى بيان تهديدى:عدوان وشيك على متظاهرى التحرير والاتحادية

 |اليوم السابع|

 قال تنظيم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، فى بيان له اليوم الثلاثاء، إنهم لديهم  معلومات تفيد بأن هناك من يخطط للعدوان على المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير  وأمام قصر الاتحادية، ثم ينسبون هذه الأعمال إليهم للتحريض ضدهم ونشر  الفتنة فى البلاد.

 وأوضح الإخوان المسلمون، فى بيانهم، أنهم  يبادرون إلى إدانة هذا المخطط وهذه الأعمال إن تمت، لأنهم أحرص الناس على  دماء المصريين جميعاً، لافتين إلى أنهم يسعون لإحياء المصريين جميعاً فى جو  من الألفة والتعاون على البر والتقوى، والعمل على التقدم ومصلحة البلاد  العليا فى مناخ من الديمقراطية السليمة وفى ظل دولة مدنية عصرية متحضرة  تحسم خلافاتها بالعقل والمنطق بإجراءات ديمقراطية بعيدا عن العنف والإرهاب  والقتل، على حد البيان.

*





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الانقاذ وتمرد و30 يونيو والحركة الوطنية يفوضون البرادعي ممثلا للشعب 

اجدع كلام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خلال ساعات.."مرسي" يلقى كلمة على "الشعب"

*​*7/2/2013 3:00 PM​*​*



​
كريم شعبان


أكدت مصادر مطلعة أن الدكتور محمد مرسي يلقى خلال الساعات القادمة بياناً هاماً على الشعب المصري.​​الجدير  بالذكر أن "مرسي" يجتمع الآن بكلٍ من الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير  الدفاع ، والدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء لبحث المستجدات فى الشارع  المصري.​​
​*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

نجيب ساويرس: نظرة دوائر الاستثمار العالمية لمصر تغيرت بعد "ثورة 30 يونيو"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. ننشر البيان الثالث للقوات المسلحة*

7/2/2013   3:05 PM​​



​

نشرت منذ قليل *القوات المسلحة* فى بيان لها على *الصفحة الرسمية* للمتحدث العسكري على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " فيس بوك " بيانا.​
وأكدت *القوات المسلحة*  على أن عناصر التأمين التابعة لها بالشارع المصرى موجودين فى أماكن ثابتة ،  ولا يتحركون خارج هذه الأماكن إلا بأوامر من القيادة العامة للقوات  المسلحة.​
 وفيما يلى نص البيان :-​
أولا:  -أهمية توخى المواطنين المصريين بكافة أنحاء الجمهورية الحيطة والحذر من  إقتراب أية أفراد يرتدون الزى العسكرى وأهمية التحقق من شخصيتهم قبل  التعامل معهم​
ثانيا :- أن أفراد *القوات المسلحة* لديهم أوامر عسكرية بالتعاون فى الكشف عن هويتهم وإبراز تحقيق الشخصية العسكرية فى حالة تطلب الموقف ذلك .​
ثالثا:- تحذر *القوات المسلحة*  المصرية أية عناصر مدنية من إنتحال الصفة العسكرية أو إرتداء الزى العسكرى  دون وجه حق … كما تحذر من أية أعمال إقتراب مشبوه تجاه الوحدات والمنشأت  العسكرية وتجمعات المواطنين المصريين ، وأن من يخالف ذلك فسوف يعرض حياته  للخطر أو للمسائلة القانونية وفقاً لمقتضيات القانون .​​
​
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قيادى جهادى: سنعلن السيطرة على مصر خلال الساعات المقبلة.. والجيش "مليان إسلاميين"*​


 
:ura1:   :ura1:   :ura1:

عشــــــم  أبلــــيس  في  الجنـــــــه

:ura1:    :ura1:    :ura1:
​


----------



## tamav maria (2 يوليو 2013)

*قنديل" يتوجه للقاء "مرسى" مخالفا مانشرته صفحة الرئاسة

*
 *




*



* اليوم السابع*
* غادر منذ قليل ، الدكتور هشام قنديل ، رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، مقر هيئة  الاستثمار متوجها للقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى ، رئيس الجمهورية لإطلاعه على  قرارات الاجتماع الوزارى اليوم الثلاثاء ، مما يخالف ما نشرته صفحة الرئاسة  من عقد اجتماع بين الرئيس مرسى ورئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع الفريق اول عبد  الفتاح السيسى*

* يذكر أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى واللواء محمد إبراهيم لم يحضرا اجتماع مجلس الوزراء اليوم برئاسة قنديل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل مصادر عسكرية مرسي لا يجرؤ على إقالة السيسي...*
*2013-07-02 15:07:54* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	نفت مصادر عسكرية مسؤولة، وجود أي قرار من الرئيس محمد مرسي، بإقالة وزير  الدفاع الفريق اول عبدالفتاح السيسي.  	وأوضحت المصادر في تصريحاتها لمصراوي، اليوم الثلاثاء، أن الجيش لم يعد  بيديه أي قرارات، ولن يجرؤ على إتخاذ قرارًا بإقالة السيسي لانه يعلم ان  الجيش لن يقبل ذلك.  	وكانت صحيفة الجارديان البريطانية، قد نشرت إن الرئيس محمد مرسي وٌضع قيد  الإقامة الجبرية، بعد أن رفض الاستقالة من منصبه.  	وأضافت الصحيفة البريطانية الثلاثاء أن وزير الدفاع عبد الفتاح السيسي  طالب مرسي بالاستقالة إلا أن الأخير رفض متعللا بتمتعه بالشرعية الدستورية.  	وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن قوات الجيش حاصرت القصر الرئاسي حيث يوجد مرسي،  مضيفة أن قيادات من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وضعت قيد الإقامة الجبرية هي  الأخرى.  	وأفادت الصحيفة أن مرسي وافق تحت ضغوط من القوات المسلحة على إجراء  انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.  	
	مصدر مصراوي  *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*استقالات جماعية بحزب الوسط بأسيوط*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

«تمرد» تعلن عن خريطة المسيرات النهائية لمحاصرة قصر القبة في «يوم الشعب» 


علنت حملة تمرد، اليوم الثلاثاء، عن خريطة المسيرات التي أطلقت عليها «يوم الشعب لإسقاط عدو الشعب»، وموقف الحملة بعد يوم من المسيرات الحاشدة للشعب المصري في جميع المحافظات التي انطلقت في 30 يونيو.



وقال محمود بدر، المتحدث باسم الحملة، إن "دعوة الحملة لـ«يوم الشعب» تقوم على محاصرة قصر القبة، مع استمرار الاعتصامات بقصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير وباقي المحافظات المصرية، ومن المقرر أن يكون التجمع في تمام الساعة الرابعة، وتنطلق المسيرات في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم الثلاثاء".



ومن المقرر أن تنطلق المسيرات كلها الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم، على أن تتجمع وتبدأ التحرك من «مسجد النور بالعباسية، ميدان الجيش، باب الشعرية، ميدان الأميرية، المطرية، الشرابية»، بينما تتحرك كل من مسيرات شبرا الخيمة الساعة 3 على أن يكون التجمع أسفل كوبري مسطرد.



أما عن مسيرات «الألف مسكن، الدرب الأحمر، جامع كشك في مصر والسودان»، فتتحرك الساعة الثالثة والنصف، بينما تتحرك مسيرة الوايلي من أمام الجامع العتيق الساعة 4، وتحرك مسيرة دوران شبرا الساعة الـ5.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*اجل عودة نجيب ساويرس من جديد الى مصر...
**2013-07-02 15:05:39*
*​*​*




"ساويرس" يعود إلى القاهرة منذ قليل.. و"فؤاد نجم" يغادر إلى عمان


وصل إلى مطار القاهرة اليوم رجل الأعمال نجيب ساويرس، على متن طائرة   إنجليزية خاصة قادما من اليونان، في الوقت الذي غادر فيه الشاعر أحمد فؤاد   نجم على متن طائرة أردنية متوجها إلى عمان

مصدر الوطن​* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*معتصمين في رابعة بيستنجدوا المواطنين يروحوهم
 القيادة سابتهم
 ومفيش أتوبيسات
 والفلوس خلصت

 جاري التاكيد من صحة الخبر *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاااااااااااجل::..
 =====================
 المخابرات العامة تواجه محمد مرسي باتصالات أجريت من داخل مكتبه
 خلال الأيام الأخيرة بعناصر جهادية ,وبعض عناصر مكتب الارشاد داخل وخارج مصر !!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* كلام سليم
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر: الهيئات القضائية الجديدة ترفض دعوة مرسى لحلف اليمين أمامه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



*​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*عندما تتكلم العاهرة عن الشرف
بيان من الأخوان المنافقون
​أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في بيان رسمي، تبرؤها من مخططات إراقة الدم ونشر الفتنة، محذرة من مخطط للعدوان على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية.

وحذرت "الإخوان" من وقوع تلك المخططات ثم نسبها إلى الإخوان المسلمون للتحريض ضدهم ونشر الفتنة في البلاد.

وبادرت "الجماعة" إلى إدانة هذا المخطط وهذه الأعمال إن تمت، "لأنهم أحرص الناس على دماء المصريين جميعا – كل المصريين – لأن الإسلام يعتبر (أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ومَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا)، نصا بحسب البيان.

وتابعت مؤكدة سعيها لإحياء المصريين جميعا في جو من الألفة والتعاون على البر والتقوى والعمل على التقدم ومصلحة البلاد العليا في مناخ من الديمقراطية السليمة، وفي ظل دولة مدنية عصرية متحضرة تحسم خلافاتها بالعقل والمنطق بإجراءات ديمقراطية بعيدا عن العنف والإرهاب والقتل.  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*هتافات رابعة العدوية: انت رئيسي محدش تاني...و بحس معاك احساس انساني

 فكروني بفيلم رامي الاعتصامي : من حقنا من حقنا نلقي حضن يضمنا :-D :-D*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

* وضع متظاهرو قصر القبة، ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، لافتة كبيرة على البوابة الرئيسية للقصر مكتوب عليها: "القصر مغلق بأمر الثوار.. لحين وجود رئيس"*.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المسلمانى: توقعنا أن تقول الرئاسة الله معنا.. فقالت أوباما معنا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

كتب إسلام سعيد ومحمد مجدى السيسي  	   	حلقت منذ قليل عدد من الطائرات الحربية التابعة للقوات المسلحة، فوق ميدان  التحرير أثناء تظاهرات مليونية الإصرار المطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسى  وإسقاط النظام.

	ومن جانبهم ردد المتظاهرون أثناء مرور الطائرة هتافات، منها "الجيش والشعب  إيد واحدة" و"انزل يا سيسى مرسى مش رئيسى" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*

*​ *

البابا تواضروس : "الشعب المصرى يسترد ثورته باسلوب حضارى فائق الرقي"

اونا​ وصف البابا تواضروس فى تغريدة له على "تويتر" الشعب المصرى بأنه "راقى فى   أسلوب تقديم مطالبه ، قائلً " ما اروع الشعب المصري وهو يسترد ثورته   المسلوبة بأسلوب حضاري فائق الرقي ، بفكرة " تمرد " وشبابها المضحي   العظيم.، انا اصلي من اجل جميع اهل مصر​*​​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

لازم الحشود النهاردة وبكرة تبقى كتير
الاخوان ومعاهم اتباع ابو اسماعيل نازلين بكل قوتهم
حياة او موت بالنسبة ليهم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

وصول تريلات بشر الى رابعة العدوية الآن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مستشار مرسى: ندرس إصدار قرارات ترضى الشعب.. ولا مساس بالرئيس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مستشار مرسى: ندرس إصدار قرارات ترضى الشعب.. ولا مساس بالرئيس*​



الجيش بيسلم عليك و بيقولك  ابقي تعالي ما بتجيش ليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وصول تريلات بشر الى رابعة العدوية الآن​



*وَأُهَيِّجُ مِصْرِيِّينَ عَلَى مِصْرِيِّينَ ...... فَيُحَارِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ ......وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ ..... مَدِينَةٌ (ضد) مَدِينَةً ......وَمَمْلَكَةٌ (ضد) مَمْلَكَةً​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر أمنية للمصرى اليوم : منع قيادات بـ«الإخوان والوسط» من السفر.. ولا قرارات بشأن مرسي*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...48012881940424&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf​





*حتي  ف  دي ... مش  عارف  يروح  لمين !!*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مطار القاهرة مع المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام، أثناء تواجده فى المطار لإنهاء إجراءات سفره للخارج؛ هربا من الأحداث التى تشهدها البلاد، وقد تؤدى إلى محاكمته لتسييس قرارات النيابة وجعلها تصب لمصلحة الإخوان.
وقد منع ضباط الجوازات طلعت عبد الله من السفر، متهمين إياه بأخونة النيابة العام.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خبر عاااااااااااجل وخطير جدا عن الرئيس مرسى 

*
[YOUTUBE]TAHGODxh-n4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## geegoo (2 يوليو 2013)

عياد .. ياريت الفيديو اللي تجيبه تحط نبذة عنه لأن النت سيئ جدا ..
ربنا يبارك تعبك حبيبي ....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*نجح المتظاهرون في إقتحام دار القضاء العالي, حيث مكتب النائب العام, وتم  إحتجاز كلا من المستشار طلعت عبدالله, الصادر بحقه حكم قضائي اليوم ببطلان  تعيينه في منصب النائب العام, والمستشار حسن ياسين النائب العام المساعد  ورئيس المكتب الفني, وذلك داخل مكتب رئيس الحرس بدار القضاء العالي, بعد أن  حاول المتظاهرون التعدي عليهم وأصروا على القبض عليهما.*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*باسم يوسف عقب استقالة "متحدثي الرئاسة": اثبت يا مرسي باكينام لسه معاك*

كتب : سهيلة حامدمنذ 7 دقائق
طباعة  

*




**باسم يوسف*​*
بعد أن تقدم السفيران عمر عامر وإيهاب فهمي، المتحدثان باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، بطلب لإنهاء ندبهما من وزارة الخارجية.
كتب الإعلامي الساخر باسم يوسف عبر حسابه الشخصي على "تويتر"، "اثبت يا مرسي باكينام لسه معاك".*


الوطن​ 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عـــاجل بيــان عاجل جدا من الحاكم العسكرى بمدينه السويس خطـير جدا

*
[YOUTUBE]mqVZj18l7ps#at=32[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*رفع أعلام  القاعدة والسعودية  في مظاهرة الإسلاميين ببورسعيد*
*2013-07-02 15:32:27* *
* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

ضباط مطار القاهرة يشتبكون مع طلعت عبد الله  ويمنعونه من السفر
 



              		الثلاثاء, 02 يوليو 2013 14:42     





 		                             طلعت عبدالله             

                 كتب عمرو المزيدي              		         					 




	اشتبك عدد من ضباط مطار القاهرة مع المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام،  أثناء تواجده فى المطار لإنهاء إجراءات سفره للخارج؛ هربا من الأحداث التى  تشهدها البلاد، وقد تؤدى إلى محاكمته لتسييس قرارات النيابة وجعلها تصب  لمصلحة الإخوان.
     	وقد منع ضباط الجوازات طلعت عبد الله من السفر، متهمين إياه بأخونة النيابة العام.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر عسكرى:مرسى أبلغ أوباما أن الجيش يسعى للانقلاب
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2013)

*طيب أصدق أنهو خبر فيهم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
دة ؟؟
*​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *مطار القاهرة مع المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام، أثناء تواجده فى المطار لإنهاء إجراءات سفره للخارج؛ *


*وألا دة ؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *نجح المتظاهرون في إقتحام دار القضاء العالي, حيث مكتب النائب العام, وتم  إحتجاز كلا من المستشار طلعت عبدالله, *
> ​


*غير انها حروب شائعات من جميع الأطراف ؟*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

«الجبهة السلفية»: الجيش سيقدم «خارطة طريق» بعد موافقة الرئاسة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مصدر بالرئاسة: مرسي بصدد اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية لمعالجة الأوضاع السياسية الراهنة* 
​ 
*مصدر بالرئاسة مرسي بصدد اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية لمعالجة الأوضاع السياسية الراهنة*
*2013-07-02 15:41:01*​​​




*ذكر  مصدر برئاسة الجمهورية لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، أن الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية بصدد اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية لمعالجة الأوضاع السياسية الراهنة.
وعن فحوى هذه القرارات، قال المصدر إنه من المرجح أن يدعو رئيس الجمهورية المواطنين للاستفاء على بقائه في منصبه كرئيس للجمهورية.
وحول موعد إصدار وإعلان هذه القرارات أوضح المصدر أنها ستعلن خلال ساعات،  مشيرا إلى أن الرئيس بانتظار رؤية جميع الحشود المؤيدة والمعارضة لتوضيح أن  هناك حالة من الانقسام حول بقاء الرئيس في منصبه.


مصدر بوابة الاهرم*​​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

أنباء حول تفويض "تمرد" للبرادعى وبيان للحركة فى السابعة والنصف مساء​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*

 كتب محمد يحيي

 قام بعض المتظاهرين فى محيط رابعة العداوية باعتراض طريق سيارة تنقل  جنود القوات المسلحة الى معسكرهم وقاموا بالصياح فى وجه الجنود والتعدى على  السيارة بالضرب وحاولوا تحطيم زجاجها.

 كما قام العديد من المتظاهرين بفك حصار السيارة بترديد هتافات "الجيش والشعب يد واحدة".


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب أصدق أنهو خبر فيهم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دة ؟؟
> *
> 
> ...


*انا برجح بتاع المطار 
لان الزند قال في المؤتمر انه في المطار 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

اغلاق كندا سفارتها وحتى إشعار آخر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

بلاغ يطالب بمنع "الحداد" من السفر لاتهامه بالإساءة لمصر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

المستشار "الزند" يدعو ووكلاء النيابة غدًا لتنفيذ حكم عودة "عبد المجيد" لمنصبه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ضبط أسلحة نارية بيضاء داخل سيارة يستقلها 3 من أنصار الرئيس مرسى بالمنيا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ملثمون يهاجمون كنيسة مارجرجس بالمنيا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة تطوف ميدان "سيمون بوليفار" للمطالبة برحيل النظام​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

عبدالمجيد محمود للرئيس: أين أنت من قضية هروبك من وادي النطرون​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة الأميرية تصل لمحيط الإتحادية بهتاف ''إرحل''​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

وزير الداخلية: إزالة الحواجز بمحيط الوزارة.. ولا صحة لضبط 15 من حراس الشاطر.. وسنواجه أي اعتداء على مدينة الانتاج​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مؤتمر صحفي لشباب 6 ابريل لعرض موقف الحركة من أخر المستجدات المتسارعة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الأولي علي الجمهورية فى الدبلومات الفنيه باالقليوبيه تطالب مرسى بالتنحى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

حرق مقر الإخوان والأباتشي فوق التحرير


مؤيدو "مرسي" ينهون مظاهرتهم بالزقازيق ويتوجهون إلى "رابعة العدوية"
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

geegoo قال:


> عياد .. ياريت الفيديو اللي تجيبه تحط نبذة عنه لأن النت سيئ جدا ..
> ربنا يبارك تعبك حبيبي ....




 النت سيئ جدا عندي  كمان

وربنا  يبارك  تعب  محبتكم  

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

زيادة أعداد المتظاهرين بمحيط "الاتحادية " بعد بيان "الإخوان"


الخرباوي: المستقيلون من الرئاسة والحكومة يلقون بأنفسهم من السفينة بعد غرقها

اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو : معتصمون بالاتحادية حتى إسقاط النظام


الجماعة الإسلامية تنظم مسيرات ضخمة لدعم الشرعية في 11 محافظة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*طب قناة مصر 25 جايبة مسيرات من ايام انتخابات الرئاسة قولنا ماشى 

مسيرات لابسة شتوى برضو ماشى 

بس ع الهوا الراجل يقول ان شاء الله هانكسب شفيق ومرسى هايبقى رئيس

كده اوفر ومفيش اى مخ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*كندا تغلق مؤقتاً سفارتها فى القاهرة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*طائرة هليكوبتر تحلق أعلى مسيرة شبرا.. والسيارات تحيى المتظاهرين*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

استمرار توافد المئات على ميدان النهضة وسط هتافات "ارحل يا سيسى مرسى هو رئيسى"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*"شباب ماسبيرو": جثمان وجيه رشدى سيطوف ميدان التحرير حسب وصيته*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*السويـس منذ قليـــل
تدريبـــات لقــوات الصاعقــــة تحسبــا لوقـوع أي أعمـــال عنــــف . 



*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

قنديل يغادر قصر القبة ويتجه للاستثمار.. وبيان من الرئاسة خلال ساعات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

> عياد .. ياريت الفيديو اللي تجيبه تحط نبذة عنه لأن النت سيئ جدا ..
> ربنا يبارك تعبك حبيبي ....


*لسه واخد بالي من المشاركه 
حاضر 
هبقي افرغ الفيديوهات اول باول  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل  «الإخوان» طالبت «قنديل» وأعضاء الجماعة بالحكومة بتقديم استقالاتهم...*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*رسالة من ياسر برهامى لمرسى قبل انتهاء مهلة السيسى
*​*2013-07-02 15
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





19*
*​*​*




«برهامي» يطالب مرسي بالتنحي قبل انتهاء مُهلة «السيسي»
  علمت «المصري اليوم» من مصادر مطلعة داخل الدعوة السلفية وحزبها «النور»   أن قيادات من الدعوة أجرت، فجر الإثنين، 4 لقاءات واتصالات مع قيادات من   القوات المسلحة، والشرطة، ومكتب الإرشاد، والجماعة الإسلامية، لمحاولة   التهدئة، والوصول إلى صيغة جديدة للتوافق بين القوى الإسلامية والمعارضة   ومؤسسة الرئاسة والقوات المسلحة. وقالت المصادر لـ«المصري اليوم» إن القوات   المسلحة أكدت أنها متمسكة بموقفها بفرض خارطة طريق جديدة للمستقبل، فى  حال  عدم تحقيق مطالب الشعب، وتأكد الدكتور ياسر برهامى، رئيس الدعوة، من  ذلك.  وأضافت أن قيادات بالحزب التقت، فى وقت متأخر من مساء الإثنين،  الإخوان  والجماعة الإسلامية، وأعلنا اعتزامهما قيادة القوى الإسلامية فيما  يشبه  نفيرا عاما فى كل ميادين مصر، لرفض إسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى، وتدخل  الجيش فى  الحياة السياسية. وتابعت أن الدعوة أجرت اتصالات مع قيادات  الشرطة، التى  أكدت انحيازها للملايين والتى خرجت لإسقاط النظام، وأكدت أن  برهامى طالب  الدعوة والحزب باتخاذ القرار حول ضرورة تنازل الجميع حتى لا  يبتعد التيار  الإسلامى عن المشهد السياسى، لذا اتخذت الدعوة قرارها بإصدار  بيان تطالب  فيه الرئيس بالتنحى، حتى لا يفقد الإخوان والتيار السلفى  وجودهما فى  المشهد. وأوضحت المصادر أن «برهامى» طالب قيادات الإخوان  بتفويت الفرصة على  من يريدون إبعاد الإسلاميين، على أن يعلن «مرسى» عن  إجراء انتخابات رئاسية  مبكرة قبل إجباره على ذلك من قبل الجيش بعد انتهاء  المهلة.

المصرى اليوم      ​* 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر أمنى ينفي التحفظ على الطائرة الرئاسية ووضع المطارت تحت إدارة الجيش ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو شبرا: "نموت نموت وتحيا مصر.. ويحيا الهلال مع الصليب"​
خيمت أجواء وشعارات ثورة 1919 على المتظاهرين أمام دوران شبرا، حيث بدأوا بهتافات ثورة 1919 منها، "نموت نموت وتحيا مصر.. ويحيا الهلال مع الصليب".

ورفع المتظاهرون علما كبيرا لمصر كتبوا عليه، "نموت نموت وتحيا مصر"، وأعلاما بيضاء كتبوا عليها "ارحل"، فيما استمرت حشود المتظاهرين وازدادت أعدادهم بشكل ملحوظ استعدادا للانطلاق بمسيرة حاشدة إلى ميدان التحرير.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو شبرا: "نموت نموت وتحيا مصر.. ويحيا الهلال مع الصليب"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متبقى من الزمن 23 ساعة​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important] *النيابة العامة : لا صحة لسفر طلعت عبد الله أو فرمه مستندات مكتبه
	   	أكدت النيابة العامة فى بيان صدر لها منذ قليل أنه لا صحة لما تردد في بعض  وسائل الإعلام من أن المستشار طلعت عبد الله في سبيله إلى السفر خارج  البلاد أو أنه قد قام بإعدام ثمة أوراق قبل مغادرته لمكتبه أو أنه تقدم  باستقالته قبل عدة أيام وتؤكد النيابة العامة أنه سوف يتقدم غداً بطلب  للعودة إلي منصة القضاء كما تهيب النيابة العامة بكافة وسائل الإعلام البعد  عن نشر مثل تلك الأخبار الكاذبة حتى وإن صدرت من بعض ممن ينتسبون إلي  المؤسسة القضائية حرصاً على مصداقيتها أمام جموع الشعب في تلك الظروف  الدقيقة التي تمر بها البلاد.
* *



*​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*سيارات بدشنا تدعو للعصيان المدنى لحين رحيل الرئيس*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*قرر محافظ الإسكندرية المستشار ماهر بيبرس، تعليق العمل بديوان عام المحافظة ومقره المجلس الشعبى المحلى، وأشار فى تصريحات صحفية له اليوم إلى أن قرار تعليق العمل جاء بناء على احترام رغبة المتظاهرين والمواطنين.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

باسم يوسف ساخرًا:علاء ولي الدين حضر اجتماع مرسي والسيسي
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*انطلاق مسيرتين حاشدتين إلى سيدى جابر فى مليونية الإصرار*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*العريان يتهم شفيق بتمويل المشهد الحالى.. ويؤكد لسنا الجزائر وعودة عبد المجيد محمود مستحيلة
*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو" رابعة العدوية" يحطمون سيارة ضابط ويعتدون عليه بالضرب
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*«فورين بوليسي»: الكونجرس يتهم أوباما بالفشل بسبب دعم الإخوان.. ويحمل السفيرة الأمريكية مسئولية غضب المصريين من واشنطن*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مؤيدو مرسى أمام جامعة القاهرة يهتفون 'مسلم و علمانى ايد واحدة'​

ايوة والله ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/ادمن_رحيمة
*






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

اللجان الشعبية تخصص أماكن للسيدات باعتصام قصر القبة لمنع التحرش بهن​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو "القبة" يدشنون مستشفى ميدانى تحسبًا لوقوع أى إصابات

قام حزب الدستور بإنشاء مستشفى ميدانى، بمحيط قصر القبة، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، وتم تزويدها بمستلزمات الطبية وبالإضافة إلى تواجده أطباء تحسبا لوقع أى اعتداءات أو إصابات للمتظاهرين.

وفى السياق ذاته، عززت اللجان الشعبية من تواجدها بعد ازدياد المتوافدين على مقر الاعتصام أمام القصر.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*سيف اليزل لقناة السى بى سى : بعد ان ينتهى أجتماع السيسي
 بقيادات القوات المسلحة بالامانة العامة للقوات المسلحة سوف
 تسمعوون خبر مفرح جدااا ... نحن نطلب من الشعب النزول لمساندة
 جيش مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*أئمة الأوقاف يعلنون استقلال الوزارة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مدير أمن الغربية: القبض على 28 عضوًا بـ"الإخوان" وبحوزتهم أسلحة نارية على خلفية أحداث "برما"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*






                                                    القرار الأخير قبل الخلع ..* 

* 	كلف الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، الدكتور أيمن علي، مستشار الرئيس  لشئون المصريين في الخارج، بمهمة المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية بعد استقالة  المتحدثين إيهاب فهمي وعمر عامر صباح اليوم، الثلاثاء.
	يذكر أن إيهاب فهمي والسفير عمر عامر، المتحدثين الرسميين باسم الرئاسة  المصرية، اليوم، تقدما بطلب إنهاء انتدابهما بمؤسسة الرئاسة وطلبا العودة  للعمل بوزارة الخارجية، وجاء رد الخارجية مرحبا بعودتهما مرة أخرى للعمل.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الحرس الجمهوري يتفق مع متظاهري القبة على مكان إقامة المنصة
خرج أحد قيادات الحرس الجمهورى بقصر القبة منذ قليل للتفاوض مع المتظاهرين  بشأن مكان المنصة المقرر نصبها لإلقاء حركة تمرد بيانها واستقبال الوفود  المشاركة في التظاهرات، والارتفاع المسموح به واستقروا على أن يكون مكانها  أمام البوابة الرئيسية للقصر.. ويقوم الآن العمال بنصب المنصة.*​
 ​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو شبرا يلقون القبض على سائق حافلة توزع مياه منتهية الصلاحية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*بالفيديو > لحظة عودة عبد المجيد محمود مكتبه بدار القضاء وكان اول المهنئين النائب السابق مصطفي بكري
*

[YOUTUBE]YIu8afAfM88[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*فيديو لظبط اسلحه في ميكروباص متوجه من الاسكندريه للقاهره وكانت الاسلحه المظبوطه عباره عن : 

 بندقه FN 
 5 بندقيه خرطوش ( تركي الصنع ) 
 38 طلقه خرطوش 

 وتم القبض على مستقلي الميكروباص وهم : 

 1. جابر . ج . ح -- سن 30 -- سائق -- ومقيم بمحافظة الإسكندرية .
 2.شعيب . ع . أ -- سن 23 -- عاطل -- ومقيم بمحافظة الجيزة .
 3. فرج . إ . أ -- سن 22 -- عامل -- ومقيم بمحافظة أسيوط .
 4. محمد . ع . ش -- سن 20 -- طالب -- ومقيم بمحافظة الإسكندرية .
 5. محمد . م . م -- سن 37 -- محاسب -- ومقيم بمحافظة الإسكندرية .
 6. جوده . م . ف -- سن 22 -- عامل -- ومقيم بمحافظة الفيوم .
 7. محمد . ع . أ -- سن 36 -- عاطل -- ومقيم بمحافظة الإسكندرية *
[YOUTUBE]qTdXtfvAzzQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*شائعة إقالة "السيسي" تثير فرحة مؤيدي "مرسي" وغضب أهالي بورسعيد
	   	سرت شائعة بين صفوف المتظاهرين المؤيدين لمرسي أمام مسجد التوحيد بحي   الزهور ببورسعيد، مفادها أن الرئيس أقال الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسي وزير   الدفاع، وعلى إثر ذلك انطلق المتظاهرون في التكبير والتهليل.  	   	وعلى  جانب آخر، حلقت طائرات القوات المسلحة فوق المتظاهرين لتأمين المنطقة  من  أي أحداث عنف قد تقع، في حين أكد بعض المتظاهرين أن الطائرات تصورهم  للقبض  عليهم بعد ذلك.  	   	وأثارت شائعة إقالة السيسي غضب أهالي بورسعيد، الذين  أكدوا أن ذلك ليس من  حق مرسي قانونا، مشيرين إلى أن وزير الدفاع أصبح  رمزا شعبيا وفات أوان  إجراء هذا التصرف.  	   	وتعتزم رابطة "أولتراس"  النادي المصري تنظيم مسيرة مساء اليوم، تخرج من  أمام مسجد مريم بحي  المناخ. وقالت صفحة "أولتراس جرين إيجلز" على موقع "فيس  بوك" إن المسيرة  ستتجول في شوارع المحافظة ثم تتجه لميدان المسلة، مشددة  على أن للجميع  مطلق حرية التعبير عن آرائهم، داعية إلى الحفاظ على السلوك  الحضاري  لـ"الأولتراس".

	الوطن  	   *
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء يؤكد استقالته 

*
*




*​*

الدستور الاصلى
قدم المتحدث باسم مجلس الوزراء الدكتور علاء الحديدى استقالته للدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس المجلس وانقطع عن عمله منذ صباح أمس الاثنين



وقال الدكتور علاء الحديدى فى تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط انه قدم  استقالته للدكتور قنديل وأكد له إصراره على الاستقالة وكان مجلس الوزراء قد  عقد اجتماعا صباح اليوم برئاسة قنديل لم يحضره وزيرا الدفاع والداخلية* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو شبرا يلقون القبض على سائق حافلة توزع مياه منتهية الصلاحية

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 16:43





                             متظاهرو شبرا                         
 كتب مايكل فارس




ألقى المتظاهرون بشبرا القبض على سائق حافلة نصف نقل تحمل رقم ب ج/1849 قامت بتوزيع مياه على المتظاهرين.

وفوجئ المتظاهرون أن المياه منتهية الصلاحية منذ شهر 6 /2012 فقاموا باستدعاء الشرطة، وسلموا السائق.






اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*انتهى منذ قليل الاجتماع الذي عقدته القبائل بقنا تحت رعاية قبيلة الأشراف والعرب بقنا والذي عقد بمقر ساحة قبيلة الأشراف .*

*هذا وقد حضر الاجتماع ممثلي قوى المعارضة بقنا والتيارات الإسلامية وتم الاتفاق أن يكون لكل تيار مكان يتظاهر به ومنع قيام المسيرات تجنبا لحدوث أعمال العنف بين الطرفين .*

*هذا وقد أعلنت قوات الأمن بقنا  ترحيبها بهذا الاجتماع وقررت فرض كردون امني على مؤسسات العبادة بالاضافه  إلى تامين الشرطة العسكرية والشرطة المدنية لمتظاهرى المعارضة عقب محاولة  الاعتداء عليهم أمس .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*  اول تعليق من النائب العام  عبد المجيد محمود  بعد عودتة لمنصبة ...*
*2013-07-02 17:09:28* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	عبد المجيد محمود: عودتي لمنصبي كنائب عام بعد وضع صيغة تنفيذية لحكم «النقض»
	   	أكد المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود، أنه اتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة نحو  وضع الصيغة التنفيذية على الحكم الصادر اليوم لصالحه من محكمة النقض بعودته  إلى منصبه كنائب لعموم مصر وبطلان تعيين المستشار طلعت عبد الله بدلًا  منه، إيذانًا بتنفيذ الحكم والعودة إلى عمله.  	وأضاف «عبد المجيد محمود»، في مؤتمر صحفي، عقده اليوم الثلاثاء، بنادي  قضاة مصر، بحضور المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس النادي، أنه منذ بداية الأزمة  ومع صدور قرار إقالته، قرر أن تكون المواجهة بالطرق القانونية وسلوك الطرق  الشرعية من خلال القضاء في دفع العدوان الذي وقع تجاه منصب النائب العام  والقضاء.  	وأشار إلى أنه سينهي الطريق على ذات النهج والمسلك المتمثل في التمسك  بالشرعية وحكم القانون، مؤكدًا أنه لن ينفذ الحكم الصادر لصالحه من محكمة  النقض إلا وفقًا لإجراءات صحيحة، لافتًا إلى أنه سينفذ الحكم بعد استكمال  كافة تلك الإجراءات التي رسمها القانون.
* *
	مصدر الشروق  	   *​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*  				 				  						اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسى بالأقصر  				 		



*
* 




                                   صورة أرشيفية​ *​* 
   	  		 		   			 								الأقصر– حجاج سلامة: 			 	  	   		  		 الثلاثاء , 02 يوليو 2013 16:36 		     
      	 	تجددت الاشتباكات اليوم الثلاثاء  بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس  محمد مرسى  داخل مستشفى الأقصر الدولي الذي شهد اشتباكات بين الطرفين أمس  الاثنين على  خلفية قيام مدير عام المستشفى المنتمى لجماعة الإخوان..
    	بخفض عقود عشرات العاملين من سنوية إلى ربع سنوية بدلا من تثبيتهم  الأمر  الذي أدى لوقوع اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسى بالمستشفى  الذي  يعمل به 1500 طبيب وممرض وموظف وعامل .
	وفى سياق آخر أعلن  مصطفي على عطية منسق رابطة المحامين الإسلاميين أن   القوى والتيارات الإسلامية استعدت للخروج في مسيرات دعم الشريعة والشرعية   مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بمحافظة الأقصر.
	وأضاف عطية أن المسيرات التي تدعم الرئيس محمد مرسي سيشارك فيها أحزاب حزب   الحرية والعدالة، والبناء والتنمية، والجماعة الإسلامية، وحزب العمل،   ورابطة المحامين الإسلاميين، وشباب محامين الأقصر، وأنصار الشيخ حازم أبو   إسماعيل.
	وأشار إلى أن المسيرات ستنطلق بعد صلاة المغرب وتتجمع في ميدان صلاح الدين   وسط مخاوف من وقوع اشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للنظام الحاكم
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع | CNN: الإدارة الأمريكية تطالب بتنحى مرسى فوراً

  نقلت شبكة CNN الإخبارية الأمريكية عن مسئولين كبار فى الإدارة الأمريكية  قولهم، اليوم الثلاثاء: "إن الرئيس مرسى عليه أن يتنحى عن السلطة فوراً"،  حيث ذكر أحد المصادر: "نقول له يجب أن تجد طريقاً باتجاه الدعوة لانتخابات  جديدة"، وتابع بقوله: "ربما هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لإنهاء الأزمة الراهنة"،  بين نظام جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" والمعارضة.

 وقالت المصادر إنه  فى العديد من الاتصالات مع الرئيس مرسى ومساعديه، أكدت سفيرة الولايات  المتحدة لدى مصر، آن باترسون، ومسئولون آخرون بالخارجية الأمريكية، أن  المطالب التى يرفعها المصريون فى احتجاجاتهم، تتطابق إلى حد كبر مع  الإصلاحات التى تطالب بها واشنطن وحلفائها منذ أسابيع.

 وأوضح أحد  المسئولين بقوله: "نحاول أن يقوم الرئيس مرسى باختيار رئيس وزراء جديد،  وتشكيل حكومة جديدة، وإقالة النائب العام.. هذا هو النوع من الإجراءات التى  يحتاجها ليبرهن للمعارضة أنه رئيس لكل المصريين.. إلا أنه لم يقم بأى  إجراء منها لإثبات ذلك".

 وبينما ذكر المسئولون الأمريكيون أن  أوباما كرر دعوة مرسى، خلال اتصال الاثنين، إلى القيام بتحرك ما، فقد  أشاروا إلى أن الدستور المصرى لا يعطى للرئيس حق الدعوة لانتخابات جديدة،  ولكنهم قالوا إنها قد تكون الوسيلة الوحيدة لإنهاء الأزمة السياسية  الراهنة، التى تعصف بمصر.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* m7md
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*اجل - #بنها - اطلاق رصاص حى من مسيرة مؤيدة للرئيس على المعارضين #ENN*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر لـ"صدى البلد": السيسي يطالب الرئيس مرسي بالتنحي حقنا للدماء .. ومرسي يطلب ساعات للرد*




الثلاثاء 02.07.2013 - 04:50 م​



*أحمد إمام*​*أكدت مصادر خاصة ان الفريق اول عبدالفتاح السيسي طلب من الرئيس محمد مرسي بترك منصبه حقنا لدماء الشعب المصري.

وقالت المصادر إن وزير الدفاع أكد لمرسي خلال لقاء جمعهما اليوم بدار الحرس الجهوري أن مسألة التنحي أصبحت مطلب شعبي، إلا أن مرسي طلب من السيسي ساعات قليلة لاتخاذ قراره.

في الوقت نفسه، نفت مصادر عسكرية مسئولة وجود اي قرار من الرئيس محمد مرسي بإقالة وزير الدفاع الفريق اول عبدالفتاح السيسي.

وأوضحت أن الرئاسة لم يعد بيديها أي قرارات، وأن الرئيس لن يجرؤ على اتخاذ قرار بإقالة السيسي لانه يعلم ان الجيش لن يقبل ذلك.

في الوقت ذاته، أكدت مصادر سيادية مسئولة أن الجيش  بدأ في اجراء اتصالات بقوى دولية للتأكيد على انه لا يسعى لانقلاب عسكري  كما تروج بعض التيارات ولكنه يستجيب لارادة الشعب ولن يتدخل في السياسة  ولكن سيضمن تلبية رغبات الشعب فقط.

وقالت المصادر إن القوات المسلحة ستدفع بقوات من الصاعقة والمظلات بمناطق قريبة من الاتحادية وميدانالتحرير لصد اي محاولة لتهديد المتظاهرين، وقالت إن الطائرات الحربية ستحلق على مستوى منخفض لرصد وجود اي قناصة تحاول استهداف المتظاهرين.

أكد مصدر عسكري مسئول أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع، يواصل  اجتماعاته مع قادة الجيش بمقر الأمانة العامة للقوات المسلحة لمناقشة  تحركات الجيش خلال الساعات المقبلة.

وقال المصدر إن السيسي اطلع على التقارير الخاصة بانتشار القوات بجميع  المحافظات، وطالب القادة بالتواصل مع الجنود والضباط للتأكيد على ضرورة ضبط النفس.






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*قنديل" يتوجه للقاء "مرسى" مخالفا مانشرته صفحة الرئاسة

*
*




*​*


اليوم السابع
غادر منذ قليل ، الدكتور هشام قنديل ، رئيس مجلس الوزراء ، مقر هيئة  الاستثمار متوجها للقاء الدكتور محمد مرسى ، رئيس الجمهورية لإطلاعه على  قرارات الاجتماع الوزارى اليوم الثلاثاء ، مما يخالف ما نشرته صفحة الرئاسة  من عقد اجتماع بين الرئيس مرسى ورئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع الفريق اول عبد  الفتاح السيسى

يذكر أن الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى واللواء محمد إبراهيم لم يحضرا اجتماع مجلس الوزراء اليوم برئاسة قنديل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* 

*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجامعة العربية تطالب بضرورة الاستجابة لإرادة الشعب المصري 
 ----------------------------------------
 وكاله اونا الاخباريه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. مؤيدو "مرسي" يتوجهون لـ"الحرية" لفض إعتصام معارضيه بالقوة*

7/2/2013   5:20 PM​​



​
على فهيم

توجهت  مسيرة منذ قليل تضم المئات من أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية إلى  ميدان الحرية بالمعادى حيث مقر اعتصام معارضي الرئيس ، والمطالبين  بإسقاطه.
​
فى الوقت نفسه وقعت اشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس ، وسائقى المركبات بسبب قطع الطريق ، والتسبب فى تكدسات مرورية.​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

نقلت شبكة CNN الإخبارية الأمريكية عن  مسئولين كبار فى الإدارة  الأمريكية قولهم، اليوم الثلاثاء: "إن الرئيس  مرسى عليه أن يتنحى عن السلطة  فوراً"، حيث ذكر أحد المصادر: "نقول له يجب  أن تجد طريقاً باتجاه الدعوة  لانتخابات جديدة"، وتابع بقوله: "ربما هذا هو  الطريق الوحيد لإنهاء الأزمة  الراهنة"، بين نظام جماعة "الإخوان  المسلمين" والمعارضة.
 
وقالت المصادر إنه فى العديد من الاتصالات مع الرئيس مرسى ومساعديه، أكدت   سفيرة الولايات المتحدة لدى مصر، آن باترسون، ومسئولون آخرون بالخارجية   الأمريكية، أن المطالب التى يرفعها المصريون فى احتجاجاتهم، تتطابق إلى حد   كبر مع الإصلاحات التى تطالب بها واشنطن وحلفائها منذ أسابيع.
 
وأوضح أحد المسئولين بقوله: "نحاول أن يقوم الرئيس مرسى باختيار رئيس وزراء   جديد، وتشكيل حكومة جديدة، وإقالة النائب العام.. هذا هو النوع من   الإجراءات التى يحتاجها ليبرهن للمعارضة أنه رئيس لكل المصريين.. إلا أنه   لم يقم بأى إجراء منها لإثبات ذلك".
 
وبينما ذكر المسئولون الأمريكيون أن أوباما كرر دعوة مرسى، خلال اتصال   الاثنين، إلى القيام بتحرك ما، فقد أشاروا إلى أن الدستور المصرى لا يعطى   للرئيس حق الدعوة لانتخابات جديدة، ولكنهم قالوا إنها قد تكون الوسيلة   الوحيدة لإنهاء الأزمة السياسية الراهنة، التى تعصف بمصر.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*يعيني عالحلول لما تشحوره الايام 
*

  [COLOR=black !important]



​


​​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عقب تهديدات القوى الأسلامية.. المستشار العسكرى بالقليوبية ومدير الأمن يقودا أعمال التأمين للمتظاهرين*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الجيش : خارطة الطريق سيتم تنفيذها مالم يتم الاتفاق بين الرئاسه والمعارضه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل و مؤكد 

 تم بالامس دخول ملابس جيش الى اعتصام رابعه العداويه 

 فى اعتقادى الشخصى انهم هيحاولى يصوروا للراى العام ان فى عناصر من الجيش انشقت و بتدعم مرسي 

 الخرفان بيلعبوا بالنار و بجد مش عارفين عواقب الخطوات الهبله اللى بياخدوها .!

 منقولة
 واحتمال تكون صحيحة علشان الجيش حذر امبارح فى الموضوع دة
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*نادى ضباط مديرية أمن القاهرة
 باكينام الشرقاوي : مرسي هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد وسيصدر قرارات مساء اليوم تغير الحالة السياسية في الشارع وعلى الشعب أن يحترمها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*




​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ​*​



:smile02:smile02:smile02

ده بجد ولا هزار


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

back to track

​

    الحداد لـ"إيه بي سي": الديمقراطية يجب ألا تتعرض للخطر حتى إذا واجهنا الجيش *ولقناه درسا*

وماله يا حبيبى مش عيب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الدعوة لمظاهرات تأييد مرسي بمكبرات الصوت بالعريش​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تعليمات لضباط المطار بعدم السماح لأى قيادى بلإخوان بالسفر الى الخارج إلا بعد اخطار القيادات الأمنية​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

​  
 ​ 



*السيسى يكشف مخططات مرسى للإستغاثة بالغرب أمام أعضاء المجلس العسكرى..!!*​ ​ ​ ​ 
*​​**السيسى يكشف مخططات مرسى للإستغاثة بالغرب أمام أعضاء المجلس العسكرى..!!*
* 2013-07-02 17:44:08​*​
* 



علمت  البديل أن الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى وصلت إليه نص رسالة بعثها عصام  الحداد مستشار الرئيس للشئون الخارجية لعدد من الدول الأجنبية  تعكس إصرار  مرسى على إظهار أن ما يحدث في مصر على أنه إنقلاب عسكرى برعاية من فلول  النظام السابق قالت مصادر مسئولة للبديل : أن نص الرسالة بعثت إلى دول "  أمريكا ، الاتحاد الاوربى ، روسيا ، المانيا " وأن محتواها عكس شكوك عالية  فى أداء المؤسسة العسكرية طوال الفترة الماضية مع قيام الحداد بتوصيل رسالة  من الرئيس مرسى توضح تعاونه التام مع هذه الدول فى كل مطالبهم شريطة أن  يتم مساندته لإستعادة الحكم فى مصر دون تدخلات من المؤسسة العسكرية أوضحت  المصادر أن السيسى أبدى إستياء شديد من نص هذه الرسالة وأنه عرضها على قادة  القوات المسلحة من أعضاء المجلس العسكرى خلال اجتماعه الذي عقد ظهر اليوم ،  وعليه قرر السيسى أن تنتشر مجموعات اضافية من قوات الوحدات الخاصة ومكافحة  الإرهاب الدولى  و" قوات السيل " فى شوارع مصر كلها ، وأن يتم القبض على  أى شخص يحمل سلاح من أي نوع والتعامل بحسم مع الخارجين عن القانون و حماية  المتظاهرين .​*
*​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

سى ان ان:أوباما يطالب مرسى بانتخابات مبكرة​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. السيسي يطالب مرسي بالتنحي .. والرئيس المخلوع يطلب امهاله ساعات

*​*7/2/2013 5:45 PM​​



​

​
خاص - الفجر

كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ  "بوابة الفجر"، أن اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسي طلب الأن من الدكتور محمد مرسي  التنحي فوراً، حقناً لدماء المصريين، وطلب مرسي امهاله ساعات لاتخاذ  القرار.​​وقالت المصادر، أن السيسي اتصل هاتفياً بمرسي، بعد اجتماعه بالمجلس العسكري الذي انتهى منذ قليل.​​
​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر عسكرية لرويترز: مسودة خارطة الطريق تحل الشورى وتتضمن حكم مجلس انتقالى حتى تغيير الدستور ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر أمنية: جماعات جهادية تنوي استهداف مقار أمنية في سيناء حال سقوط مرسي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر أمنية: منع قيادات بـ«الإخوان والوسط» من السفر.. ولا قرارات بشأن مرسي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ضابط شرطة: مؤيدو الرئيس بـ"رابعة" اعتدوا علىَّ بالمطاوى والشوم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

النيابة العامة تنفي فرم "طلعت عبد الله" لمستندات داخل مكتبة


انطلاق مسيرة من «النور» إلى «القبة» للمطالبة بإسقاط مرسي

اشتباكات بين مؤيدي محمد مرسي ومعارضيه بفيصل​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

حريق بمطعم «كنتاكي» خلال اشتباكات بالمولوتوف بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي في أسيوط

  "الحرية والعدالة" يدعو أنصاره لمقاومة أي محاولة للانقلاب العسكري

تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالتحرير فى "مليونية الإصرار" قبل وصول المسيرات

"الداخلية" تزيل الحواجز الخرسانية بمحيطها تدريجيًا..والوزير ينفى تقديم استقالته 

عبد المجيد محمود لـ«مرسي»: «أين حقوق من مات من الشهداء في عهدك!»​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

"الداخلية": ضبط شخص يرتدى زى الجيش بوسط القاهرة

شباب الإنقاذ يتوجهون فى مسيرة إلى ماسبيرو
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ننشر حيثيات حكم "النقض" ببطلان تعيين طلعت عبد الله نائبا عاما وعودة عبدالمجيد محمود

أودعت محكمة النقض -دائرة طلبات رجال القضاء- حيثيات حكمها بتأييد الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة، ببطلان تعيين المستشار طلعت عبد الله النائب العام وعودة المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، إلى منصبه كنائب عام.

قالت المحكمة برئاسة المستشار عزت عمران: "إن الإعلانين الدستوريين الصادرين من الطاعن الأول رئيس الجمهورية بصفته، الصادرين بالقرار الجمهورى موضوع الدعوى، أن يكونا صادرين مما لا يملك ولاية إصدراهما بعد أن زالت الحالة الثورية، فاصبح رئيس الجمهورية يباشر سلطة شرعية بحكم انتخابه رئيسا للبلاد، بصلاحيات محددة لا تمكنه من إصدار تلك الإعلانات، فالسلطة التى تتكون وفقا للشرعية الدستورية لا يجوز لها أن تعمل خلافا لذلك حتى لا تتنكر لأساس وجودها، وذلك أن العودة إلى الشرعية الثورية بعد اتباع الشرعية الدستورية يهدر أي خطوة جرت فى سبيل بلوغ هدف الثورة الجوهري المتعلق بفرض سيادة القانون، وما يتصل بذلك من إطالة الفترة الانتقالية باضطرابتها على جميع الأصعدة ومن ثمة ينتفى عن القرارين الصادرين عن رئيس الجمهورية صفة الإعلانات الدستورية.

وأضافت الحيثيات أنه ما كان للطاعن الأول بصفته رئيسا للسلطة التنفيذية، أن يجترئ على سلطة الجمعية التأسيسية التى انعقدت لإعداد مشروع الدستور، ويصدر ما أطلق عليه إعلانا دستوريا وقد كانت تلك الجمعية قد شارفت على الانتهاء من إعداد مشروع الدستور.

وأشارت المحكمة إلى أنه لاعاصم للقرارات الإدارية، وإن وصفت بأنها إعلانات دستورية من البطلان متى كانت فاقدة لمكوناتها.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر أمني: إصابة 7 في اشتباكات بين أنصار ومعارضي مرسي بالجيزة


    البلتاجي: في انتظار اجتماع طارئ للدستورية للنظر في عودة مبارك للسلطة

وزير التنمية المحلية يطالب المحافظين بالاستمرار حتى البت في الاستقالة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

◄تجمع لعشرات الإسلاميين فى عين شمس لتأييد الرئيس

◄مظهر شاهين: لن نقبل مرة أخرى بوزير للأوقاف إلا من أبناء اﻷزهر

◄مسيرة المطرية تطالب الأهالى المشاركة فى مليونية "الإصرار"

◄النجار: تسريبات حول إقالة الوزارة واستمرار مرسى مرفوضة

◄مسيرة تنطلق من مصطفى محمود تطالب برحيل مرسى

◄التحرير يصفق لوزير الداخلية ويهتف "الشرطة والشعب أيد واحدة"

◄عضو بالإنقاذ: الثورة بدأت سلمية ولا تزال ولن ننجر إلى العنف

◄الدكتور محمد غنيم: الثورة مستمرة حتى يتم صياغة دستور يؤكد الدولة المدنية

◄التيار الشعبى: مجموعات إخوان تستعد للهجوم على المتظاهرين بالمحافظات

◄الحكومة تنفى فى بيان رسمى تقدمها باستقالتها لرئاسة الجمهورية

◄CNN: الإدارة الأمريكية تطالب بتنحى مرسى فوراً

◄انطلاق مسيرة "المطرية " فى طريقها إلى قصر القبة

◄مجموعة من الأزهريين تنضم لمعتصمى رابعة العدوية

◄المتحدث العسكرى يعيد نشر بيان الجيش باللغة الإنجليزية

◄ انتهاء عرض الصاعقة لقوات الجيش الثالث بشوارع السويس


◄المستشار القانونى السابق لمرسى يطرح خارطة طريق من 10 بنود لإنقاذ الوطن.. نقل مسئولية الإشراف على الدولة لـ"العسكرى".. وحكومة إنقاذ وطنى.. وتشكيل لجنة لوضع دستور جديد.. جاد الله: النظام والمعارضة فشلا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الحزب الحاكم في مصر يدعو أنصاره لمقاومة أي محاولة للانقلاب

الأمن يسيطر على اشتباكات بين مؤيدين للرئيس ومعارضين بالقرب من رابعة العدوية ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ننشر تفاصيل رد وزير الإعلام على بيان " السيسي".. وحقيقة إجبارة على إذاعته 

نفى مصدر مسئول بوزارة الإعلام، صحة ما نشرته احدى الصحف، على موقعها الإلكتروني، تحت عنوان "وزير الإعلام ينوي معاقبة إبراهيم الصياد لنشره بيان السيسي دون علمه".

وقال المصدر، إن هذا الخبر عار تماما عن الصحة، حيث جاء الخبر أن الوزير اجتمع مع رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون والمستشار الدكتور محمد الدمرداش المستشار القانوني لوزاررة الإعلام ورجاء حسين مستشار الوزير للشئون الاقتصادية وطلب قائمة بأسماء المرشحين لمناصب رؤساء القطاعات وكشف بالمذيعين اللذين خالفوا تعليماته ، وهو الأمر الذي لم يتم على الإطلاق حيث لم يلتق الوزير برئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون اليوم مطلقا.

 وكذا لم يلتق السيدة رجاء حسين مستشار الوزير للشئون الاقتصادية والتي اكتمل عطاؤها منذ عدة أيام ، وإنما التقى الوزير الدكتور محمد الدمرداش لمناقشة أمور تتعلق بالعمل القانوني للوزارة واتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون ولم يتطرق اللقاء من قريب أو بعيد لبيان القوات المسلحة أو معاقبة من ساعد على ظهور البيان .

وأضاف، أنه تم التأكيد في وقت سابق على أن البيان كان قد وصل مبنى الإذاعة والتليفزيون أمس وذلك بعد ساعة ونصف من مغادرة الوزير لحضور اجتماع اللجنة الوزارية للشئون السياسية والتشريعية بمجلس الوزراء ، و قد أبلغ شكري ابو عميرة رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون الوزير بوصول البيان وأذيع على الفور وفق الآليات القانونية المتبعة على جميع القنوات والشبكات الإذاعية وتم تكرار إذاعته أكثر من مرة ، كما يتم إذاعة البيان اليوم على جميع القنوات والشبكات الإذاعية .

وأكد المصدر أن وزير الأعلام يتواصل ساعة بساعة مع السيد الأستاذ إبراهيم الصياد رئيس قطاع الأخبار لمتابعة وضمان تغطية المظاهرات المعارضة والمؤيدة للرئيس علي مستوي الجمهورية بمنتهي الدقة والمهنية .

وناشد المصدر وسائل الإعلام تحري الدقة والمصداقية والكف عن نشر الاكاذيب والشائعات التى من شأنها إثارة البلبلة والإساءة للآخرين .​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة المرج تصل 'قصر القبة' وسط هتافات: 'أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد بس أنا بهتف ضد المرشد' 


اتحاد عمال مصر يعلن تأييده لمظاهرات الشعب ضد الرئيس..ويؤكد: القوات المسلحة درع مصر وسيفها 

كاتبة صحفية تخرج فستانا أسود على الهواء وتهديه لقيادات "الإخوان" لارتدائه على روح "مرسي"


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

اشتباكات عنيفة بين أهالى منطقة المطبعة و مؤيدى مرسى بفيصل
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

اشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى مرسى بالبحيره​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ننشر تفاصيل "خارطة طريق الجيش" 

 قالت مصادر عسكرية، لوكالة رويترز للأنباء، الثلاثاء، إن مسودة «خارطة الطريق» التي من المقرر ن يعلن عنها الجيش تتضمن تغيير الدستور خلال أشهر، تعقبه انتخابات رئاسية.

وأضافت المصادر أن «تطبيق خارطة الطريق تتوقف على موافقة (جبهة الإنقاذ) المعارضة، وقوى أخرى بعد انتهاء المهلة».

وأكدت المصادر أن «القوات المسلحة ستعلق العمل بالدستور وتحل البرلمان الذي يسيطر عليه الإسلاميون بموجب مسودة خارطة طريق سياسية ستنفذ إذا لم يتوصل الرئيس محمد مرسي والمعارضة الليبرالية لاتفاق بحلول الأربعاء».

وأشارت إلى أن «المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ما زال يدرس التفاصيل والخطة الهادفة لحل الأزمة السياسية التي دفعت ملايين المحتجين للخروج إلى الشوارع، ومن الممكن إدخال تغييرات بناء على التطورات السياسية والمشاورات».

كانت القوات المسلحة أمهلت في بيانها جميع الأطراف السياسية، 48 ساعة كفرصة أخيرة لتحمل أعباء الظرف التاريخي الذي يمر به الوطن والذي لن يتسامح أو يغفر لأي قوى تقصر في تحمل مسؤولياتها.

وأهابت القوات المسلحة بالجميع بأنه إذا لم تتحقق مطالب الشعب خلال المهلة المحددة فسوف يكون لزاماً عليها استناداً لمسؤوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية واحترامًا لمطالب شعب مصر العظيم أن تعلن عن خارطة مستقبل وإجراءات تشرف على تنفيذها وبمشاركة جميع الأطياف والاتجاهات الوطنية المخلصة بما فيها الشباب الذي كان ولايزال مفجرًا لثورته المجيدة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

أفراد الشرطة يتظاهرون للمطالبة برحيل ''مرسي''

اشتباكات فى 6 اكتوبر والأسكندرية​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الداخلية تدفع بتشكيلات امن مركزى لردع اى مجموعات اخوانية تتواجد بمحيط منزل وزير الداخليه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

شوفوا موقع اخوان اون لاين كاتب اية هههههههههه
*صلت  مسيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية؛ حيث يعتصم المؤيدون  للشرعية الدستورية وللدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بعد ما رأوه في ميدان  التحرير وما اكتشفوه في مظاهرات "التحرير" في الأيام الماضية، بحسب  تعبيرهم.*​ ​ *واستقبل المعتصمون في ميدان رابعة العدوية  المسيرة بالتصفيق والهتاف "إيد واحدة" و"ارفع راسك فوق انت مصري ارفع راسك  فوق رئيسنا مرسي".*​ ​ *وقال عبد الفتاح جمعة من السيدة عائشة وأحد المشاركين في المسيرة لـ"إخوان أون لاين":  جئت إلى ميدان رابعة العدوية بعد ما رأيت الوجوة المضللة في ميدان التحرير  والتي تحاول انتازع الثورة من أصحابها، وهم الذين خرجو إلى صناديق  الاقتراع واختاروا بحريتهم رئيسهم.*​ ​ *وأضاف جمعة "موظف": لقد خدعت ببعض الأقاويل  المضللة التي كانت تحاول أن تظهر لي محمد مرسي على أنه رئيس يتبع جماعته،  مضيفًا: "بعد ما ذهبت إلى ميدان التحرير ورأيت الوجوه التي تقف ضد مرسي  تأكدت تمامًا أن مرسي على الطريق الصحيح.*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة بـ "الأكفان" لـ "إخوان الإسكندرية" دعما الرئيس

6 أبريل الجبهة تصدر بيانا عن رؤيتهم بعد سقوط مرسى

عماد عبد الغفور مساعد رئيس الجمهورية يطالبه بـ"التنحي" حقناً للدماء​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

> *عبد الفتاح جمعة *


اهو الاسم دة كفاية
لوكان من المعارضين هيخلينى من المؤيدين هههههههه
طيب ياخرفان اكتبوا اسم مقبول شوية ههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

خلاف بين منظمي مسيرات تأييد الرئيس بالمنصورة وضعف العدد بسبب تصريحات بإلغائها وانسحاب الإخوان 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اهو الاسم دة كفاية
> لوكان من المعارضين هيخلينى من المؤيدين هههههههه
> طيب ياخرفان اكتبوا اسم مقبول شوية ههههههه



يا عمنا هم يختلفوا عن الآخرين​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مؤيدو الرئيس بـ «نهضة مصر» يقسمون بالدفاع عن الشرعية

    «الرئاسة» ترفض انذار الجيش بالتدخل​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الآلاف يتظاهرون فى شرم الشيخ وطور سيناء ودهب لإسقاط النظام


    التيار الشعبي يحذر من محاولات الإخوان الاحتكاك بالمتظاهرين


    رئيس اتحاد عمال مصر الحر: مرسي تسبب في خسائر فادحة للاقتصاد​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر أمنية: مجموعات مسلحة تتوجه لمنزل وزير الداخليه لمحاصرته

اشتباكات عنيفة بشوارع الهانوفيل بالإسكندرية بين مؤيدي الرئيس ومعارضيه.. والأمن المركزى يطوق المكان 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

إطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء أثناء مسيرة لأنصار الإخوان بالطالبية

العريان لانصار الاخوان فى تظاهرات النهضة: الموت أسمى أمانينا

خاص: العامري فاروق للرئيس: إستقالتي نتيجة لذبح بلادي أمامي

"تنسيقية 30 يونيو" بأسيوط تلغى المسيرات وتحشد للاعتصام


 "رجالة مرسي في كل مكان" هتاف لمؤيدي الرئيس بالمنصورة

وزير التنمية المحلية: أزمة الوقود انتهت.. ولم نبت بعد في استقالات المحافظين

عضو بغرف السياحية: الشركات العالمية معجبة بسلمية التظاهرات المصرية.. وننتظر 20 مليار دولار بعد الاستقرار​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

حبس سائق خيرت الشاطر وحارسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات

192 خيمة بالتحرير.. ومروحيتان عسكريتان تجوبان سماء الميدان لتفقد الأوضاع

  انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة من أمام مسجد مصطفي محمود باتجاه ميدان التحرير​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

"الأحرار" يطالب النيابة بالقبض علي مرسي وجماعته

    التيار الشعبي يؤيد" البرادعي"متحدثًا باسم الثورة


متظاهرو العباسية يقفون أمام قسم شرطة الوايلي ويهتفون "الشرطة والشعب إيد واحدة"
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

«العريان» لـ«الجيش»: «إياك أن تتدخل في العمل السياسي!»

نبيل العربي يشيد بالشعب المصري ويدعو للاستجابة العاجلة لإرادته

  أيمن علي: "الخارجية" أنهت ندب متحدثي الرئاسة ولم يقدما استقالتيهما

 مصادر: الجيش كتب البيان مساء الأحد بعد رصد الحشود.. و"السيسي" أشرف عليه

  "العريان" يتوجه إلى ميدان النهضة بجامعة القاهرة لتأييد "مرسي"

    «الوطن» تكشف: «الإرشاد» يوافق على تغيير الحكومة وتعديل الدستور.. و«الشاطر» يرفض الاستفتاء على انتخابات رئاسية

  "ألتراس ثورجي" يتقدم مسيرة مسجد النور لقصر القبة

  الهتافات أمام جامعة القاهرة: "إسلامية إسلامية والرئيس معاه شرعية"

 نجل الشاطر من "رابعة": النصر في عيون الناس.. وإن حشدتم حشدنا

   السلفية الجهادية تحتشد لإعلان "ثورة إسلامية".. وتؤكد: "نحن أولى الناس بإدارة المشهد الحالي"

  متحدثة باسم الحرية والعدالة:مظاهرات إسقاط الشرعية تزييف لإرادة الشعب
    "الحرية والعدالة" لـ"الجيش": الشعب هو من يرسم خارطة الطريق.. ومكانكم على الحدود


    رئاسة الوزراء تنفي استقالة وزراء آخرين غير الخمسة المعلن عنهم


​


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

*قناة الحياة: إصابة 12 شخص بالرصاص في إشتباكات بالهرم بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي

متظاهرون أمام جامعة القاهرة يحطمون سيارات تحمل لافتات مكتوب عليها (ارحل)


الظاهر إن الجماعة بدأت
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *قناة الحياة: إصابة 12 شخص بالرصاص في إشتباكات بالهرم بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي
> 
> متظاهرون أمام جامعة القاهرة يحطمون سيارات تحمل لافتات مكتوب عليها (ارحل)
> 
> ...




بدأت بدرى شوية ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو مسيرة العباسية يشكلون سلاسل بشرية أمام مقر الحرية والعدالة 

توافد عشرات المتظاهرين إلى وزارة الدفاع.. والمعتصمون يؤكدون: لن نتجه إلى قصر القب

شتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي «مرسي» ببنها.. والأمن يفصل بينهما

صابة نقيب بالامن المركزى فى اشتباكات بنها


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

كهنه شبرا يشاركون فى المسيرة المتجهة للتحرير 






​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر رفيع المستوي للقاهرة اليوم : مفاوضات تجري الان مع الرئيس مرسي لرحيله خارج البلاد​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

«تمرد» تختار «بدر وشاهين وعبد العزيز» لتمثيلها في حوار «نقل السلطة»


النيابة تنتهي من التحقيق مع حارس وسائق ''الشاطر''



وصول مسيرة المطرية إلى قصر القبة مرددين هتافات "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار"

اشتباكات بين الباعة الجائلين والمعتصمين أمام الاتحادية مع استمرار تحليق الطائرات فوق المتظاهرين


القبض على بلطجي بحوزته "مطواة" بالتحرير 

 اشتباكات بين مؤيدى مرسي ومعارضيه أمام مسجد الحصري بأكتوبر والشرطة تطلق الرصاص في الهواء للفصل بينهما​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الجماعة الإسلامية: الجيش أكبر وأعقل من الدخول في مواجهة مسلحة مع الاسلاميين


عدد من مؤيدى مرسى يتجمعون بميدان الألف مسكن 


مسيرة حاشدة بقرية إخناواى بالغربية للمطالبة برحيل مرسى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة لمؤيدي الرئيس فى طريقها للإتحادية بهتافات ''سلمية سلمية'' 

وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة تضم العشرات من مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسى بالقرب من مقر وزارة الدفاع، أعلى كوبري القبة مرددين هتافات ''مرسى مرسى ''و''سلمية سلمية''.

 مما دفع معتصمو وزارة الدفاع من معارضي الرئيس محمد مرسى للهتاف ''ارحل ارحل'' و''يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد''، وأدي ذلك لحدوث مشادات كلامية بين الطرفين.

وأكدت مسيرة مؤيدي الرئيس أنها ستتوجه الآن إلي محيط قصر الاتحادية.
​
استرررررررررررها​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

شفيق: لن أعلق على الأحداث الجارية.. ولم أتخذ بعد قرار العودة

    المئات بدوران شبرا يستعدون لإنطلاق بمسيرة إلى قصر القبة


خليل مرسي يشارك في مليونية "الإصرار" في ميدان التحرير 







صباحي: الشعب أثبت مواجهته لـ"دعاة العنف".. وأكد إصراره على رحيل مرسي 

منظمو مسيرة "النور" يشكلون سلاسل بشرية لحماية مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بشارع مصر والسودان بعد رشقه بالحجارة

جمال حمزة : سأشارك في إسقاط أي نظام ظالم.. ولاعبوا الكرة ليسوا بمنأى عن السياسة


​


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بدأت بدرى شوية ​



*أصل أوباما خــلاص قالهم (نصيحة) القيام بإنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة** للخروج من **الأزمة الحالية*



*قناة الحياة 2 : إصابات بالعشرات نتيجة إشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي بالهرم وفيصل*

*- حبس سائق خيرت الشاطر وحارسه 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق بتهمة حمل أسلحة بدون تراخيص*


*- عاجل : قوات الشرطة تكثف جهودها للقبض على أحمد المغير بعد قيامه بتكسير بعض المحال والسيارات بشارع عباس العقاد** وهروبه من الأهالي*

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تشديد اللجان الشعبية بالتحرير بعد أنباء مهاجمة الميدان
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *أصل أوباما خــلاص قالهم (نصيحة) القيام بإنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة* للخروج من
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ماعدش عندهم اللى يبكوا عليه ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مختار نوح: الرئيس أقيل ولم يستقل.. والجيش يجامل 'مرسي'

ستقالة العامرى فاروق وزير الدولة للرياضة 

 متظاهرو الدقهلية: ياحرية فينك فينك.. الإخوان بينا وبينك​


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

*قناة الحياة 2 :*​*بوابة الأهرام : مغادرة السفير القطري بدون إبداء أي تصريحات*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ننشر نص مكالمة أوباما إلى مرسى بشأن الأزمة الحالية

نشرت السفارة الأمريكية نقلا عن الخارجية الأمريكية فى بيان صحفى نص مكالمة الرئيس أوباما بالرئيس مرسي يوم الاثنين 1 يوليو للتعبير عن قلقه إزاء التطورات الأخيرة في مصر.

وقال الرئيس أوباما للرئيس مرسي أن الولايات المتحدة ملتزمة بالعملية الديمقراطية في مصر وأنها لا تدعم أي حزب واحد أو مجموعة. وشدد أوباما على أن الديمقراطية هي أكثر من مجرد انتخابات، بل هي أيضاً ضمان أن تكون أصوات جميع المصريين مسموعة وممثلة من قبل حكومتهم، وذلك يتضمن العديد من المصريين الذين يتظاهرون في جميع أنحاء البلاد.

شجع الرئيس أوباما الرئيس مرسي على اتخاذ خطوات لإظهار استجابته لمخاوفهم، وأكد أن الأزمة الحالية لا يمكن حلها إلا من خلال العملية السياسية. كما أكد الرئيس أوباما ما قاله منذ قيام الثورة، وهو أن المصريين لوحدهم يستطيعون أن يقرروا مالذي يحدد مستقبلهم.

كما أكد الرئيس أوباما على قلقه العميق إزاء العنف خلال المظاهرات، وخاصة الاعتداءات الجنسية ضد المواطنات. وكرر اعتقاده بأنه على جميع المتظاهرين أن يقوموا بالتعبير عن أنفسهم بشكل سلمي، وحث الرئيس مرسى أن يوضح لأنصاره أن جميع أشكال العنف غير مقبولة.

وأخيرا، نوه الرئيس أوباما بإلتزامه بسلامة الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين والمواطنين في مصر، وشدد على توقعاته بمواصلة الحكومة المصرية في حماية الموظفين والمنشآت الدبلوماسية الأميركية.





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

إصابة 12 شخصًا في مسيرة معارضي مرسي بـ"الهرم" بعد إطلاق الخرطوش عليهم من المؤيدين


أصيب 12 شخصًا فى اشتباكات بين مؤيدى مرسى فى شارع الهرم بعد أن فوجئ مؤيدو الرئيس بمسيرة معارضة ترفع لافتات مكتوبًا عليها "إرحل"، فقام أنصار الرئيس بإطلاق الخرطوش عليهم الأمر الذى أدى إلى اصابة 12 شخصًا.

وعلى أثر ذلك قام أصحاب المحال التجارية الموجودة بالمنطقة إلى إطلاق الخرطوش على المسيرة المؤيدة لمرسى مما تسبب فى حدوث شلل الآن بشارع الهرم وعلى انتقلت القوات الأمنية فى محاولة للسيطرة على الأحداث.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

قيادي إخواني لـCNN: من المستحيل عودة العسكر للحكم بمصر

مسيرة من السيدة زينب تصل ميدان التحرير بهتاف "ارحل"

مجلة أمريكية: الجيش يقف أمام تدخل أمريكا في شئون مصر
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

قصائد "الفيس بوك" تطلب من مرسى الرحيل 

إمشى إمشى يالاغور .... ياللى حكمك حكم زور ....ياللى كاتم على الصدور.... إمشى غور ياللا سيبنا ....لا أنت منا ولا عاجبنا ....ده أنت حتى مش حببنا.....جاى قطع ميه و نور ....إمشى إمشى يالاغور....إمشى حافظ على الكرامه.... لوقعدت لا ملامه.... والحصاد حيكون ندامه....و الجثث تملى القبور .... إمشى إمشى يالاغور..


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

بلطجية يطلقون الرصاص على معتصمي "النهضة".. والمتظاهرون يردون بالمثل

تبادل إطلاق النار بين الأهالى وأنصار الإخوان أمام كوبرى بين السرايات

وصول مسيرة المطرية إلى محيط قصر القبة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو القبة يذبحون خروفا أمام القصر وسط هتافات: "ارحل يا مرسي.. ارحل يا مرسي"


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*على قناة 25 يناير الاخوانيه جايبين متظاهرين رابعه بيصلوا وبيبكوا بالدموع علشان اللى بيصلى بيهم بيقولهم ما معناه انه خلاص مش هيكون فى اسلام ف الشرق تانى بعد مرسى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يا رب رحمتك هما دول مصريين قصدى بنى ادمين يعنى اقصد عندهم عقل وبيفكروا طيب بيفهموا !!!!!!!!*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسيرة إخوانية مسلحة تتجه لموقع اعتصام المتظاهرين بأسيوط

150ألف متظاهر يجوبون شوارع بلطيم للمطالبة برحيل مرسى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

لجان شعبية فى فيصل لمنع أنصار الإخوان من الوصول إلى الجيزة

سيناتور الأمريكى لـ"CNN": لابد من التوقف عن منح أموالنا لمرسى

وقفة للعشرات من موظفى ماسبيرو للمطالبة بتطهيره من الإخوان

صور عبد الناصر والسيسى تتصدر مسيرة شبرا
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر بتمرد: سنعلن عن مفاجأة للشعب المصري خلال ساعات


أكد أحد منسقي تمرد لـ"صدى البلد" أن الحركة ستعلن عن مفاجأة خلال ساعات للشعب المصري.

وقد احتشد الآلاف من المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

أمناء شرطة ينضمون لتظاهرات التحرير.. ويطالبون الرئيس بالرحيل وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة 


شلل مروري في شبرا بسبب حشود المتظاهرين المتجهة إلى قصر القبة

مؤيدو الرئيس" يحتشدون للمشاركة بمليونية "الشعب يحمي إرادته" بأسيوط

إصابة "نقيب شرطة" في اشتباكات بنها
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

قيادى بـ"تمرد": رئيس حزب النور أكد أن مظاهراتنا ليست ضد الإسلام

انفراد| مصادر: الإخوان اتفقوا مع «طلعت» على تحريك قضية ضد المعارضين والإعلاميين بتهمة قلب نظام الحكم

رئيس الوزراء يفشل في إقناع العامري بالتراجع عن استقالته

 سيارة مجهولة توزع مياه معدنية في التحرير..والمتظاهرون يتهافتون عليها







مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" تصل ميدان التحرير​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

لنيابة تنفى استدعاء «البلتاجي» بشأن الاعتداء على ضابط برابعة العدوية

أمناء شرطة ينضمون لتظاهرات وزارة الدفاع

القبض على بائع يحمل سلاحًا أبيض بالاتحادية



    إشتباكات بين "تمرد " و"الدستور" بسبب تأمين المسيرات​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

15 مصابا في اشتباكات ببنها بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس

مسيرة النور تلتحم مع "الفتح" وتتجه لقصر القبة للمطالبة برحيل مرسى ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

منصة رابعة العدوية: عدد المشاركين فى مليونية اليوم يناهز 4 ملايين مواطن

انا معاك يامعلم 


سي إن إن: إدارة أوباما تطالب مرسي بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.. وتهدد بوقف المعونة حال تنفذ انقلاب عسكري​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

حريق بمقر للحرية والعدالة ببنها


وصول مسيرة السيدة زينب إلى ميدان التحرير.. وكردون بشرى حول النساء المشاركات فى التظاهرة 

6 أبريل تعلن عن خارطة للطريق أبرزها تشكيل مجلس حماة الثورة 


الألاف يتوافدون على ميدان الشون بالمحلة للمطالبة برحيل النظام ​


----------



## grges monir (2 يوليو 2013)

التحرير شكلة رهيب
هى دى رجالة مصر


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

هيكل: فات أوان استقالة مرسي.. والنظام الحالي 'يضحك' على الإسلاميين 

علاميين ماسبيرو" يعلنون إنحيازهم للشعب ضد النظام ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل..8 حالات وفاة فى إشتباكات "فيصل والهرم"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو «نهضة مصر» يهتفون لـ«مرسي» عند تحليق مروحية عسكرية بسماء الميدان 

وصول مسيرة شبرا إلى بوابة 3 للاتحادية 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*أعضاء "القضاه" يذبحون "خروف" احتفالا بعودة عبد المجيد محمود لمنصبه

 شكلك فاهم يا نصة  *
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

«التيار الشعبي»: مجهولون يطلقون الرصاص على مسيرتنا بشارع فيصل

أهالى يغلقون مداخل ومخارج بنها لمنع الإخوان من الوصول للقاهرة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

وائل الإبراشى من منصة القبة: النظام سقط ويجب محاكمة مرسى وعصابته​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

العريان: حل الأزمة في انتخاب برلمان

عليا النعمة الراجل بيتكلم كلام ذى الفل​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

متظاهرو «الإخوان» يشتبكون مع أهالي «بين السرايات» ويقتحمون جامعة القاهرة 

"حمزة" ساخرًا: "مرسي لو طلب هابي ميل من ماكدونالدز هيقفلوا السكة في وشه"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]




​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مؤيدو "مرسي" ينسحبون من ميدان المديرية ببني سويف بعد وصول مسيرة معارضة له

القبض على القيادى الإخوانى محسن راضى بمدينة بنها على خلفية اشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل شاهد ماذا عرض مرسى على السيسى ورد فعلة
*​*2013-07-02 19:06:16*
*​*​*




مرسي يعرض على "السيسي" حل الشورى وتغيير الحكومة.. والفريق: "فات الميعاد"

نقلت مصادر رئاسية حضرت اجتماع الرئيس محمد مرسي مع وزير الدفاع الفريق أول   عبد الفتاح السيسي ظهر اليوم، لبحث آخر المستجدات التي يشهدها الشارع   المصري حاليا، [FONT=Arial أن مشادات كلامية عنيفة حدثت بين الاثنين، خاصة بعد نقل السيسي إلى الرئيس قرار المجلس الأعلى [URL="http://www.ch-news.com/site/index.php"]للقوات المسلحة[/URL]   الذي اجتمع صباح اليوم دون "مرسي" وقرر بالإجماع ضرورة إقناع الرئيس   بالتنحي؛ للحفاظ على أمن الوطن وعدم إراقة أي دماء مصرية سواء من المؤيدين   أو المعارضين.​​*​*
وأوضحت المصادر أن الرئيس مرسي صدم من هذا الطلب وانفعل بشدة، مؤكدا أن   هناك الملايين أيضا يتمسكون به رئيسا للبلاد وسينزلون اليوم في كل   الميادين.

واتهم مرسي الفريق السيسي بالانقلاب على الشرعية وأنهم لابد أن يكونوا محايدين وألا يخضعوا لمطالب فئة على حساب فئة.

وأضافت المصادر أن مرسي قال إنه كان ينوي حل مجلس الشورى وإقالة الحكومة   وتشكيل لجنة لتعديل الدستور، وإنه كان سيصدر بيانا من رئاسة الجمهورية مساء   اليوم لإعلان تلك القرارات، لكن الفريق السيسي قال له إن هذه الحلول لن   ترضي الشارع لأنه مُصرّ على مطلب واحد فقط وهو رحيله، وإن المصريين الذين   خرجوا في الشارع لن تستطيع قوة أن تعاديهم مرة أخرى.
وعرض الفريق السيسي على الرئيس مرسي فيديو مدته 20 دقيقة لكل المظاهرات التي شهدتها مصر خلال الأيام الثلاثة الماضية،
وفى نهاية الاجتماع أصر السيسي على ضرورة التنحي بشكل هادئ يحفظ كرامة   المنصب، إلا أن مرسي تمسك بالمنصب وأصر على أنه الرئيس الشرعى للبلاد.




​*​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

ننشر خطة تنسيقية 30 يونيو للتصعيد حال عدم رحيل مرسي
    2013-07-02 19:14:26    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	عقدت تنسيقية 30 يونيو مؤتمرا صحفيا في حزب الوفد اليوم الثلاثاء، ألقوا  خلاله بيان يتقدمون فيه بالتحية للشعب المصري الذي تظاهر على مدار الاسبوع  الماضي  من أجل حقوقه التاريخية في هذا الوطن، ومطالبه المشروعة في  العدالة  والحرية والكرامة الإنسانية والتي ناضل في سبيلها علي مدار سنوات،  على حد قولهم.كما دعا البيان الشعب المصري إلى استكمال المسيرة من أجل  تحقيق كامل مطالبه المتمثلة في إسقاط النظام، وبناء نظام جديد عبر فترة   انتقالية لا تزيد عن عام، تبدأ بوضع دستور جديد للبلاد يعبر عن مطالب الشعب  المصري وطموحاته في دولة مدنية تحقق العدالة الاجتماعية والحرية  والكرامة  الإنسانية، والقصاص العادل للشهداء من 25 يناير حتى الآن  وتنتهي  بانتخابات رئاسية.

	وأعلنت التنسيقية عن رفضها لقرار النائب العام  ''الغير شرعي'' بإخلاء  سبيل أفراد من جماعة الإخوان المتهمين  بقتل ثمان أفراد ''أبرياء'' أمس  أمام مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم، مؤكدة رفضها التام لأي مبادرات للخروج الآمن  للدكتور محمد مرسي وجماعته وكل من حرض أو ساعد أو أفتى بما مفاده جواز  استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين السلميين اللذين خرجوا بالأمس في تظاهرات لم  تخرج عن نطاق السلمية يعبرون فيها عن رفضهم للرئيس.


	كما أكدت  أنه يجب محاكمة محمد مرسي وقيادات جماعة الإخوان والجماعة  الإسلامية، وعلى رأسهم (محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان وخيرت  الشاطر نائب المرشد ومحمد البلتاجي وعصام العريان وأحمد عارف ومحمود عزت   وعاصم عبد الماجد عضو الجماعة الإسلامية وصفوت حجازي وطارق الزمر وحازم أبو  إسماعيل والإعلاميين بقناة مصر  25 التابعة للإخوان لمسئوليتها الواضحة عن  التحريض).

	وقد دعت التنسيقية لمزيد من التصعيد إذا لم يستجيب محمد مرسي لمطلب الرحيل ومنها: 
	-         الدعوة لعدم دفع فواتير الكهرباء والمياه.
	-         مواصلة الإضراب في كافة المصالح والمؤسسات.
	-         منع المحافظين والوزراء وأعضاء مجلس الشورى من دخول مكاتبهم.
	-         دعوة السائقين في محطات السكك الحديدية وهيئة مترو الأنفاق لوقف حركة السير تصاعديا.
	-         الدعوة لحصار مبنى ماسبيرو.
	-         الدعوة لاستكمال حصار مباني المحافظات والمجالس المحلية وعزل المحافظين والوزراء وإدارة المؤسسات ذاتيا.  	

	مصراوى  	   ​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
ننشر خطة تنسيقية 30 يونيو للتصعيد حال عدم رحيل مرسي - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل.. محاصرة منزل اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية بمدينة نصر...!!!
    2013-07-02 19:10:21    






  [COLOR=black !important]   	 		يقوم , الآن, مجموعة من شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمحاصرة منزل اللواء  محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية الحالى الذى رفض أوامر الرئيس محمد مرسى  بالتعامل بعنف مع المتظاهرين فى التحرير , إضافة إالى رفضه حماية مقار  جماعة الإخوان بجميع المحافظات . 	 		ويحاول مجموعة من جماعة الإخوان إقتحام منزل الوزير بسبب عدم انصياعه  لأوامر رئيسه


		مصدر بوابة الفجر الالكترونية
​



 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل.. محاصرة منزل اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية بمدينة نصر...!!! - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

i will back Later

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خمسين عربيه من قوات الجيش بكامل تسليحهم علي الدائري دلوقتي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

شارع فيصل قبل قليل ، بلطجية الاخوان



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*القبض على القيادي الإخواني "محسن راضي" ببنها لتورطه في الاحداث الدامية
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*صور عبد الناصر والسيسى تتصدر مسيرة شبرا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاااجل  جدااا
 استقالة الموظف اللي بيلم الإستقالات في مجلس الوزراء :*



* دي نكته عفكره هههههههه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الإخوان والأهالى فى الكيت كات
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل | البلد عماد عبد الغفور مستشار محمد مرسي ورئيس حزب الوطن السلفي - يطالب مرسي بالتنحي حقناً لدماء الشعب المصري

 #*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*وحياه امك !!!!!!


عصام سلطان : كنا موهومين في كثرة عدد مريدي الشيخ حازم و الشيخ صفوت حجازي لكن للأسف اكتشفنا حجم التضليل و الضلال  و الخداع و ...المهزلة التي  كنا نغرق فيها حتي اذاننا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل... مذبحة في القليوبية.. مقتل 17 شخص في مواجهات بين أنصار مرسي ومعارضيه ...!!

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*  على مسؤولية عمرو أديب 

   						مفاوضات مع مرسي لرحيله خارج البلاد 



*
* 



 عمرو أديب​ 
   		 		   			 								 بوابة الوفد ـ متابعات: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 02 يوليو 2013 18:41 		 
*
* 	 أكد الإعلامي عمرو أديب عبر برنامجه "القاهرة اليوم"  أن مصدرًا رفيع   المستوى، أخبرهم أن هناك مفاوضات تجري مع الرئيس محمد مرسي الآن لرحيله   خارج البلاد.*​*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*المغير لـ"بهجت": طب احبك الكذبة يا سياد الرائد.. حرام تدخل السجن في اشاعة هبلة زي دي*

7/2/2013   7:21 PM​​



​
*محمد صلاح الحج*

هاجم *أحمد المغير* أحد شباب *جماعة الإخوان* الملقب برجل خيرت الشاطر الرائد فهمى بهجت المتحدث باسم ضباط شرطة الكهرباء محذره بعدم إثارة الفتن .​
وقال المغير فى رسالته لبهجت :-​
بلغني  ان رائد اسمه فهمي بهجت ولا بهجت فهمي ، حاجة زي كده على قناة الحياة  الموظ بيحكلهم قصة قبل النوم ان انا بكسر في محلات العقاد وفي نفس الوقت  هربان من الشرطة وفي نفس الوقت محاصر بيت وزير الداخلية ! طب احبك الكذبة  يا سيادة الرائد عيب كده، يعني ينفع تدخل السجن في اشاعة هبلة زي دي​
وعلق  ساخرا عبر صفحته على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى "فيسبوك " على بهجت الذى يحل  ضيفا على قناة الحياة والذى يحكى ما تعرض له رجال الشرطة من عنف وصدام من *جماعة الإخوان* وذلك بعد أن رفضوا تأمين مقرات الإخوان .​​​


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحة الرسميه للدكتور توفيق عكاشه‏
*

* عااجل  : الاخوان يعتدون علي المتظاهرين السلمين امام كوبري الجامعة من اتجاه  المنيل و القصر العيني والشرطة تتحرك لحماية المتظاهرين .
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

وزارة الداخلية تلقى بياناً على الشعب المصرى بعد قليل.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا حول الأوضاع فى مصر*

*



*
*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*هاجم متظاهرون ينتمون لتيار الاسلام السياسى وجماعة الاخوان عددا من المحلات بشارع فيصل ، خرج الاسلاميون الغاضبون فى مسيرة لتأييد الرئيس مرسى ، ثم هاجموا المحلات التى ترفع لافتتات "ارحل" ، واكد شهود عيان انهم هاجموها بالعصى والشوم وهشموا واجهاتها ، وعلمت " بوابة الوفد " ان اصحاب المحلات واهالى المنطقة اتصلوا بذويهم واصدقائهم للانتقام من المخربين ، كما استغاث عدد من الأهالى بأجهزة الأمن ولم تنتقل حتى هذه اللحظة . وتحولت المنطقة الى حرب شوارع بين الاسلاميين والأهالى دفاعا عن محلاتهم . 
الوفد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* ايوووووووووووووووة بقى 


*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجيش يدرس اختيار رئيس للحكومة بصلاحيات كاملة لإدارة مرحلة ما بعد "مرسي"
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى بحلوان*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل... مذبحة في القليوبية.. مقتل 17 شخص في مواجهات بين أنصار مرسي ومعارضيه ...!!*
*2013-07-02 19:28:55*​​​
*[FONT=Arial !important]القبض على القيادي الإخواني "محسن راضي" ببنها لتورطه في الاحداث الدامية​**​  أسفرت المواجهات الدامية بين أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسي والمعارضين لحكمه عن  مقتل 15 من الثوار، و 2 من أنصار مرسي، فيما أصيب العشرات بطلقات رش  وخرطوش، وتمكن الأهالي من اقتحام حزب الحرية والعدالة ببنها والاستيلاء على  الأوارق التي بداخله. من جانبها ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض على القيادى  الإخوانى محسن راضى بمدينة بنها على خلفية الاشتباكات ، وتبين أن أنصار  مرسي استخدموا الخرطوش والرصاص الحي


مصدر الدستور الاصلي*​​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ﻋﺎﺟﻞ ﻭ ﻣﺆﻛﺪ ::
 ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﻲ ﺑﻴﺨﻤﺲ ﺑﺪﺑﺎﺑﻪ ﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﻭ
 ﻣﺸﻐﻞ ﺍﻏﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺭﺍﺡ ﺭﺍﺡ ﺭﺍﺡ D

دي كمان نكته 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: التقارير التي تقول إن أمريكا تحث على إجراء انتخابات مبكرة في مصر غير دقيقة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*





 قالت أحد القيادات الأمنية العسكرية: "إن قوات الجيش والشرطة تمكنت من ضبط  شخص وبحوزته حزام ناسف، وقطع سلاح أبيض، وجاري عمل المحضر اللازم.   حيث شنت وحدات من القوات المسلحة بالتنسيق مع عناصر الشرطة بالإسكندرية،  حمله أمنية مكبرة بمداخل المحافظة، تستهدف البحث عن أسلحة آلية أو متفجرات.   وتمركزت مدرعات الجيش والشرطة بمداخل الكيلو (21)، وطريق أم زغيو وبوابة  مصر الإسكندرية الصحراوي، وعدد من المنافذ الأخرى، حيث فرضت حالة تفتيش  ذاتية لكافة السيارات والشاحنات العابرة إلى داخل المدينة.  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مصرع 2 وإصابة العشرات في اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس بإمبابة*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*باكينام الشرقاوي : مرسي هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد وسيصدر قرارات مساء اليوم تغير الحالة السياسية في الشارع وعلى الشعب أن يحترمها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الحرس الجمهورى بـ"القبة" يوفر للمتظاهرين زجاجات المياه

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 19:26





قامت قوات الحرس الجمهورى، المكلفة بحراسة قصر القبة، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، بإمداد المتظاهرين بزجاجات المياه.
 
 
يذكر أن آلاف المتظاهرين يحاصرون قصر القبة كخطوة تصعيدية لإسقاط محمد مرسى.





* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*وقعت منذ قليل مايقرب من 8 حالات وفاة فى الإشتباكات الدائرة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي بشارع الهرم ، وفيصل.  	   	حيث أفاد شهود عيان أن الإشتباكات مازالت دائرة حتى الأن بين الطرفين ، وسط حالة من الكر والفر.  	   	سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..  	
	اخبارك نت
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مبارك لـ مرسي تنحى حفاظًا على أرواح المصريين *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل..الشرطة العسكرية تطارد رجل الشاطر "أحمد المغير" بتهمة البلطجة

**7/2/2013   7:42 PM​*​*



*​*
تطارد الشرطة العسكرية الناشط الإخوانى أحمد المغير ، والملقب برجل خيرت الشاطر ، بتهمة البلطجة ،والتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين.

 فى الوقت نفسه تمكنت قوات الشرطة العسكرية التابعة للجيش من إلقاء القبض على  محسن راضى القيادى الإخوانى بالقليوبية .

يأتى هذا بعد أن قام راضى  بتحريض الإسلاميين التابعين لجماعة الإخوان على مهاجمة المتظاهرين  بالقليوبية مما أدى إل إصابة عدد كبير من المتظاهرين *​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2013)

الدلع حلو مفيش كلام :smile02
[YOUTUBE]RJXjrK7N7Eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*وزارة الداخلية تلقى بياناً على الشعب المصرى بعد قليل

الإثنين، 1 يوليو 2013 - 21:26





وزارة الداخلية تلقى بياناً على الشعب المصرى بعد قليل.
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*«البلتاجي»: اشتباكات جامعة القاهرة «موقعة جمل ثانية»*




*

* *علاء القمحاوي* 













*محمد كساب* 




*وصف الدكتور محمد البلتاجي، عضو الهيئة العليا بحزب  الحرية والعدالة، الاشتباكات الدائرة بين أهالى فى منطقة «بين السرايات»  ومتظاهرين مؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي، المتواجدين فى ميدان النهضة قرب جامعة  القاهرة، بـ«موقعة الجمل الثانية».*
*وأضاف «البلتاجي»، عبر صفحته على «فيس بوك»، الثلاثاء: «نحن  في موقعة الجمل الثانية، الآن يطلقون الرصاص الحي بالآلي والخرطوش على  المتظاهرين السلميين المؤيدين للشرعية في بنها وفوق كوبري ثروت ويقطعون  الطريق الزراعي على القادمين للقاهرة ويقطعون شارع فيصل على المتجهين  لميدان النهضة».*
*واعتبر أن «الشرطة تبدو كأنها مكلفة بحماية متظاهرين دون  متظاهرين وربما بعد قليل تتهم المؤيدين وليس البلطجية بالاعتداء على أنفسهم  فضلاً عن اعتدائهم المزعوم على المعارضين».*
*وتابع: «يبدو أيضا أن الطائرات، وليس فقط الكاميرات والقنوات،  ترصد مظاهرات دون مظاهرات وتوزع عليها الأعلام، على كل حال نستبشر بموقعة  الجمل الثانية كما استبشرنا بموقعة الجمل الأولى بعد أن تخلّى عنّا الجميع  بلا استثناء».*















​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*أهالى كفر الدوار يرشقون مسيرة تأييد لـ مرسى بالحجارة.. ويجبروها على تغيير خط سيرها
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

​
*القس انجيلوس ومعه لفيف من الاباء مع مجموعه من شيوخ الازهر والدعاه فى ميدان التحرير مع الشعب المصرى بجميع طوائفه يحررون مصر, هذه هى مصر .............*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل... مذبحة في القليوبية.. مقتل 17 شخص في مواجهات بين أنصار مرسي ومعارضيه ...!!
2013-07-02 19:28:55​​





[FONT=Arial القبض على القيادي الإخواني "محسن راضي" ببنها لتورطه في الاحداث الدامية[/RIGHT]​​  أسفرت المواجهات الدامية بين أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسي والمعارضين لحكمه عن  مقتل 15 من الثوار، و 2 من أنصار مرسي، فيما أصيب العشرات بطلقات رش  وخرطوش، وتمكن الأهالي من اقتحام حزب الحرية والعدالة ببنها والاستيلاء على  الأوارق التي بداخله. من جانبها ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض على القيادى  الإخوانى محسن راضى بمدينة بنها على خلفية الاشتباكات ، وتبين أن أنصار  مرسي استخدموا الخرطوش والرصاص الحي
​​​*​​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الدلع حلو مفيش كلام :smile02
> [YOUTUBE]RJXjrK7N7Eo[/YOUTUBE]







​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*صورة منتشرة بشكل كبير على تويتر لمحمد بديع بعد خروجه من اجتماع مكتب الارشاد اليوم...
    2013-07-02 19:37:05    











	تويتر*


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

*مذيع ومحلل بقناة : مصر 25 - القذرة - بيقولوا إن البابا تواضروس الثاني حرض المسيحيين للتمرد*

*وهناك حرق للمصاحف في مقرات الإخوان وحرق وإعتداء للمساجد ونزع الطرح عن المحجبات ويربط بين هذا وبين (إستخدام) المسيحيين للإنقلاب على الشرعية** والصراع على الهوية على حد قوله*


*ماذا يريدون منا بالضبط ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وقعت منذ قليل مايقرب من 8 حالات وفاة فى الإشتباكات الدائرة بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي بشارع الهرم ، وفيصل.             حيث أفاد شهود عيان أن الإشتباكات مازالت دائرة حتى الأن بين الطرفين ، وسط حالة من الكر والفر.             سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل لاحقاً..
> اخبارك نت
> *
> ​


للاسف 2 اصحاب جوز اختي ماتوا في الاشتباكات دي .. وربنا يسترها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو الإخوان يسحلون أحد المعارضين ويحتجزون مراسل اليابانية بالجيزة*

*الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 19:47*




أرشيفية​
*قام  المتظاهرون المؤيدون لجماعة الإخوان أمام جامعة القاهرة، بضرب وسحل أحد  المعارضين، مما تسبب فى نزيف بالرأس، وتدخل أحد العقلاء وقام بتخليصه من  أيديهم وتم نقله إلى المستشفى فى حالة خطرة.

ومن ناحية أخرى قام المتظاهرون باحتجاز أحد مراسلى وكالة الأنباء  اليابانية، وقاموا بسحب الشريط المسجل من الكاميرا، و الخاص بتصوير سحل  وضرب أحد المشتبه فيهم.

فيما تواجدت بمحيط جامعة القاهرة بشارع بين السرايات 4 سيارات إسعاف لنقل  وإسعاف المصابين من جراء الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى الإخوان والأهالى.*
*



*

*
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*وصول متظاهرى مسيرة شبرا إلى قصر القبة حاملين صور السيسى*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الدفاع المدنى يحاول السيطرة على حريق بالحرية والعدالة بالقليوبية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*مؤيدو الإخوان يسحلون أحد المعارضين ويحتجزون مراسل اليابانية بالجيزة

الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 19:47

*
*



أرشيفية​*​*
قام المتظاهرون المؤيدون لجماعة  الإخوان أمام جامعة القاهرة، بضرب وسحل أحد المعارضين، مما تسبب فى نزيف  بالرأس، وتدخل أحد العقلاء وقام بتخليصه من أيديهم وتم نقله إلى المستشفى  فى حالة خطرة.

ومن ناحية أخرى قام المتظاهرون باحتجاز أحد مراسلى وكالة الأنباء  اليابانية، وقاموا بسحب الشريط المسجل من الكاميرا، و الخاص بتصوير سحل  وضرب أحد المشتبه فيهم.

فيما تواجدت بمحيط جامعة القاهرة بشارع بين السرايات 4 سيارات إسعاف لنقل  وإسعاف المصابين من جراء الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى الإخوان والأهالى.




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*محافظات  ::: القوى الإسلامية بقنا تعلن الاعتصام بميدان الساعة حتى نصرة الشرعية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*تصاعدت  حدة الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي، مساء الثلاثاء،  بمنطقة «الهانوفيل» غرب الإسكندرية، وتبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة،  والزجاجات الفارغة، وإطلاق أعيرة الخرطوش، مما أدى إلى إصابة حوالي 20  شخصًا بجروح، ورش خرطوش.

 وتم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى العامرية  العام، والميري، فيما قامت قوات الأمن المركزي بمحاولة فض الاشتباكات  بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع.

 ونظمت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  مسيرة بـ«الكيلو 21» غرب الإسكندرية، الثلاثاء، ضمت حوالي 300 متظاهر  معظمهم من البدو، وواصلت السير إلى أن وصلت إلى منطقة «أبويوسف» وحدثت  اشتباكات مسلحة مع مجهولين.

 وقال  مصدر أمني إن عناصر من القوات المسلحة تابعت خط سير المسيرة، بعد أن تلقت  معلومات بتحرك عدد من الجهاديين المسلحين من منطقة العامرية غرب الإسكندرية  باتجاه منطقة «الكيلو 21»، للانضمام للمسيرة التي دعت لها جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، وحزب الحرية والعدالة لدعم الرئيس محمد مرسي، مضيفًا أن قوة من  القوات المسلحة تحركت، وقامت بمحاصرة المسلحين لضبطهم.

 ودعت جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين لخروج مسيرتين لتأييد محمد مرسي، وأعلن أنس القاضي،  المتحدث الرسمي للإخوان بالاسكندرية، عن تنظيم مسيرتين إحداهما بمنطقة سيدي  بشر شرق الإسكندرية، والأخرى عند «الكيلو 21» بمنطقة غرب الإسكندرية.

 وفي منطقة سيدي بشر، تجمع حوالي 600 متظاهر من مؤيدى الرئيس، وحدثت  احتكاكات بينهم وبين الأهالي الذين رفضوا هتافاتهم، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات  ضد وزارة الداخلية، ووصفوها بالمتواطئة، والعميلة.

 وحددت القوات  المسلحة، في بيان للقيادة العامة، الإثنين، مهلة 48 ساعة لتلبية مطالب  الشعب في مظاهرات 30 يونيو، وإلا ستتدخل وتعلن عن «خارطة مستقبل وإجراءات  تشرف على تنفيذها».

 وأكد البيان الذي أذاعه التليفزيون الرسمي أن  الساحة المصرية شهدت، أمس مظاهرات وخروجًا لشعب مصر العظيم ليعبر عن رأيه  وإرادته بشكل سلمى وحضارى غير مسبوق، و«رأى الجميع حركة الشعب المصرى  وسمعوا صوته بأقصى درجات الاحترام والاهتمام»، مشددًا على أنه «من المحتم  أن يتلقى الشعب رداً على حركته، وعلى ندائه من كل طرف يتحمل قدراً من  المسؤولية في هذه الظروف الخطرة المحيطة بالوطن».



 هذا المحتوى من «المصري اليوم»..*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*أنباء عن وفاة مواطن فى اشتباكات بين الأهالى والإخوان بالكيت كات*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 19:52





                             صورة أرشيفية                         


 
ترددت أنباء عن وفاة مواطن فى اشتباكات وقعت بين الأهالى والإخوان بميدان الكيت كات.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار الحرس الجمهورى بالتأمين وانسحاب الداخلية من "الاتحادية"

الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 19:28






استمرت قوات الحرس الجمهورى بالوقوف  خلف جميع البوابات "بوابة 1و 2 و3 و4"، لتأمين قصر الاتحادية فيما قام عدد  من المتظاهرين والمعتصمين بأخذ اللقطات التذكارية معهم وترديد هتاف "الجيش  والشعب إيد واحدة".

فيما استمر انسحاب قوات الأمن التابعين لوزارة الداخلية داخل القصر وتواجد عدد من أفراد الأمن بين المتظاهرين للتضامن معهم.





* 

*استمرار الحرس الجمهورى بالتأمين وانسحاب الداخلية من "الاتحادية"

الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 19:28






استمرت قوات الحرس الجمهورى بالوقوف  خلف جميع البوابات "بوابة 1و 2 و3 و4"، لتأمين قصر الاتحادية فيما قام عدد  من المتظاهرين والمعتصمين بأخذ اللقطات التذكارية معهم وترديد هتاف "الجيش  والشعب إيد واحدة".

فيما استمر انسحاب قوات الأمن التابعين لوزارة الداخلية داخل القصر وتواجد عدد من أفراد الأمن بين المتظاهرين للتضامن معهم.





*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المروحيات العسكرية تحلق فى سماء الأقصر وتلقى بالأعلام على المتظاهرين*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*المتظاهرون بقصر القبة يشكلون لجانا شعبية لحماية المتظاهرين *

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 19:59





                             متظاهرو القبة                         
 كتب عز النوبى


 
توافد عدة مسيرات تضم آلاف المتظاهرين على قصر القبة، للمطالبة  بإسقاط حكم الإخوان وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، مؤكدين أنه يوم الإصرار  والحزم لمصر الجديدة واسترداد الثورة التى سلبها الإخوان.

كما قام عدد من شباب الثورة بعمل لجان شعبية لحماية المتظاهرين من أى هجوم  مضاد، كما انتشرت عربات الإسعاف على الجوانب والشوارع المحيطة بالقصر تحسبا  لوقوع إصابات.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*توافد المتظاهرين بالسويس على ميدان الخضر للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط 3  أشخاص من مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي، بحوزتهم أسلحة آلية وبيضاء..*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الأهالى يقتحمون مقر الحرية والعدالة بالفيوم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*ميدان سيدى جابر يمتلئ عن آخره والمتظاهرون يهتفون "ارحل"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مسيرة إسلامية تجوب شوارع مدينة رأس غارب شمال البحر الأحمر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى اشتباكات الإسكندرية إلى 5 إصابات​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*صفوت حجازى يترك برنامج الحياة اليوم على الهواء غاضبا
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الطائرات الحربية تحلق لأول مرة فوق متظاهرى قنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو المنوفية: "يا بلحة يا حلوة يا مقمعة هيشرف مرسى المزرعة"​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مطاردة بين الإخوان والأهالى فى شوارع طنطا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المصرى الديمقراطى: مسيرة بالشوم من الإخوان تتجه لمتظاهرى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*لقوات الخاصة تبدأ التعامل لفض اشتباكات الهانوفيل بالإسكندرية*




الثلاثاء 02.07.2013 - 08:05 م​




*الإسكندرية-أحمد عبد العزيز*​*وصلت تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة مساء اليوم إلى محيط شارع الهانوفيل بمنطقة العجمي غرب الإسكندرية، حيث بدأت تشكيلات من القوات الخاصة وفرق الأمن المركزي في التعامل الأمني للسيطرة على الاشتباكات العنيفة التي اندلعت قبل نحو ساعتين وما زالت مستمرة هناك بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للدكتور محمد مرسي.

وكانت مسيرة تضم المئات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قد قامت بغلق إحدى حارات السير للسيارات بالمنطقة أثناء تظاهرهم ما أدى لاندلاع إشتباكات بينهم وبين السائقين وأهالي المنطقة، استخدمت فيها الأسلحةالنارية والخرطوش وأسفرت عن سقوط عدد كبير من المصابين.

وأطلقت قوات الأمن المركزي قنابل الغاز للسيطرة على الاشتباكات والفصل بين الجانبين فيما توقفت تماماً حركة المرور بمنطقة الهانوفيل.






*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*تسربت معلومات عن خارطة الطريق التى سوف يعلنها الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسى .غدا وتتضمن ان يتم اعلان اخلاء منصب رئيس الجمهورية واختيار اسم علية توافق لرئاسة الوزارة وتكوين وزارة محدودة لادارة البلاد .والعمل بدستور 1971 .وقد تم الاتفاق علي تحديد شخصية رئيس الحكومة القادم

من ناحية اخرى يتصدى الجيش المصرى لحملة تشويه يقودها التنظيم الدولى للاخوان باعلانه ان الجيش قام بانقلاب عسكرى .حيث يقدم الجيش الى المحافل الدولية تسجيلات مصورة للمتظاهرين فى ميادين مصر .ليؤكد انه لم ينقلب بل انحاز للشعب وانه لن يحكم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*نساء شبرا يستقبلن ثانى طائرة هيلكوبتر بالزغاريد
    2013-07-02 20:04:55    






     	استقبلت نساء شبرا فى المسيرة المنطلقة إلى ميدان التحرير. ثانى  طائرة  استطلاع هيلكوبتر بالزغاريد والتصفيق مرددات انزل ياسيسى مرسى مش  رئيسى.

	فيما استمرت المسيرة بالهتافات على دقات الطبول مرددين هتافات لرحيل   الرئيس مرسى والإخوان منها"، و"والله زمان وبعوده ليلة أبوكم ليلة سودة"   ورفعوا علما أبيض مكتوب عليه القصاص من المرشد.




* 
​ 



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important] فتح الطريق بفيصل بعد هدوء اشتباكات المؤيدين والأهالى​ 



​



​[/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*  اخر الاوضاع بشارع فيصل الان !!*
* 2013-07-02 20:05:18 
 
*​* 



 
 فتح الطريق بفيصل بعد هدوء اشتباكات المؤيدين والأهالى​ 
 



 *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*استمرار الحرس الجمهورى بالتأمين وانسحاب الداخلية من "الاتحادية"** استمرت قوات الحرس الجمهورى بالوقوف  خلف جميع البوابات "بوابة 1و 2 و3 و4"، لتأمين قصر الاتحادية فيما قام عدد  من المتظاهرين والمعتصمين بأخذ اللقطات التذكارية معهم وترديد هتاف "الجيش  والشعب إيد واحدة".** فيما  استمر انسحاب قوات الأمن التابعين لوزارة الداخلية داخل القصر وتواجد عدد  من أفراد الأمن بين المتظاهرين للتضامن معهم... اليوم السابع*​ 
​ ​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور.. مسيرة باللنشات تصل ميدان الساعة بدمياط وتطالب برحيل مرسى

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 19:59





تحركت، بعد عصر اليوم، مسيرة ضمت العشرات على متن "لانشات"   بحرية  تحركت من مدينة عزبة البرج ورأس البر، وتوجهت إلى ميدان الساعة منذ   قليل،  ترفع أعلام مصر وتطالب بسقوط النظام ورحيل الدكتور محمد مرسى عن  حكم  مصر.

 
 وحذر المشاركون من انفلات أعصاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين واللجوء لاستخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين.




* ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

* مسيرة باللنشات تصل ميدان الساعة بدمياط وتطالب برحيل مرسى

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 19:59





تحركت، بعد عصر اليوم، مسيرة ضمت العشرات على متن "لانشات"   بحرية  تحركت من مدينة عزبة البرج ورأس البر، وتوجهت إلى ميدان الساعة منذ   قليل،  ترفع أعلام مصر وتطالب بسقوط النظام ورحيل الدكتور محمد مرسى عن  حكم  مصر.

 
 وحذر المشاركون من انفلات أعصاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين واللجوء لاستخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين.




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ألاف المتظاهرين بساحة الشهداء بطنطا يرددين هتافات «يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد»*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*حمدين  صباحي: اليوم يثبت الشعب المصرى العظيم جدارته بالنصر بفضل  تمسكه  بالسلمية في مواجهة دعاة العنف وإصراره على الإنهاء السلمي لحكم محمد مرسي*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*بكل اللغات يا غبى 

العربية: أرحل
 الانجليزي: Go out
الايسلندية: Fara út
الأردية: باہر جاؤ
 الالبانية: Të dale
 الاوكرانية: Вийди
الأيرلندية: Téigh amach
الاسبانية: Ir a cabo
الاستونية: Mine välja
الاندونيسية: Keluar
الايطالية: Uscire
الارمنية: Դուրս գնալ
الافريقانية: Gaan uit
الباسكية: Gaan uit
البرتغالية: Vá para for a
البلغارية: Излизам
البولندية: Idź się
البيلاروسية: Выйдзі
التايلاندية: ออกไปข้างนอก
التركية: Dışarı çık
التشيكية: Jít ven
الجاليكية: Ir a fóra
الجورجية: მიბრძანდით
الدانماركية: Gå ud 
 الروسية: Выйди
الرومانية: Ieşi
السلوفاكية: Ísť von
السلوفينية: Pojdite ven
السواحيلية: Kwenda nje
السويدية: Gå ut
الصربية: Изаћи
الصينية: 走出去
العبرية: לצאת 
 الفارسية: بیرون رفتن
 الفرنسية: Allez à
الفلبينية: Lumabas
الفنلندية: Mene ulos
الفيتنامية: Đi ra ngoài
القطلونية: Anar a terme
الكرواتية: Izaći
الكورية: 나가
اللاتفية: Iziet
اللاتينية: Egredere
الكريولية الهايتية: Ale
الليتوانية: Išeiti
المقدونية: Излегувам
الملايو: Keluar
النرويجية: Gå ut
الهندية: बाहर जाओ
الهنغارية: Kimegy
الهولندية: Uitgaan
الويلزية: Ewch allan
اليابانية: 出
اليونانية: Βγες έξω
الييدية: אַרויסגיין​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل.. مرسى يقبل إستقالة "هشام قنديل"*

7/2/2013   7:52 PM​​




​
جمال جورج

كشف  الكاتب الصحفى محمود نفادى، نائب رئيس تحرير جريدة الجمهورية، فى مداخلة  هاتفية مع الأعلامى عمرو أديب ببرنامج القاهرة اليوم، أن الرئيس *مرسى* قد قام بالتوقيع على إستقالة الدكتور هشام *قنديل*، رئيس *الوزراء*، بعد أن تقدم بها أمس بصورة رسمية.​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*محافظ الجيزة: الاتفاق مع المتظاهرين على فتح مبنى المحافظة*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:08





                             محافظة الجيزة                         
 (أ.ش.أ)


 
أكد محافظ الجيزة الدكتور على عبد الرحمن أنه تم الاتفاق مع  لمتظاهرين أمام مبنى المحافظة على فتح المبنى أمام الموظفين لكى يتمكنوا من  القيام بأعمالهم وتقديم الخدمات للمواطنين، وذلك اقتناعا منهم بأن منع  الموظفين من أداء عملهم سوف يؤثر بالسلب على توفير المواد الأساسية لمواطنى  المحافظة.

وقال المحافظ إنه أصدر تعليماته إلى موظفى المحافظة للحضور غدا وأداء عملهم  بصورة طبيعية، مشيرا إلى أن المحافظة ليس لديها أى مانع من وقوف  المتظاهرين أمام المبنى، ولكن دونما يعوق دخول وخروج الموظفين وتعطيلهم عن  أداء عملهم.

وكان الدكتور على عبد الرحمن قد صرح فى وقت سابق اليوم أنه يقوم حاليا  بتسيير الأعمال من خلال إجراء الاتصالات مع المسئولين، مشيرا إلى أنه فيما  يخص توصيل المواد البترولية لمحطات البنزين فإن الاتصال مستمر مع وزارة  البترول لمتابعة الموقف.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسى    * *2013-07-02 20:08:13* 

*



* 



 *أكثر من ثلاثين مليون خرجوا اليوم لتأييد فخامةالرئيس
 محمد مرسي
 ريتويت حتى تصل إلى كل حالم وواهم بإسقاطه​*​

*حد يناولني الشبشب لابن الكلب ده *​[/COLOR]


----------



## girgis2 (2 يوليو 2013)

*مصادر للحياة اليوم: الرئاسة قد تعلن عن حلول لإنهاء الأزمة** الحالية قبل إنتهاء مهلة القوات المسلحة*

*القرارات المتوقعة تشمل إقالة الحكومة تمهيداً لإنتخابات رئاسية مبكرة

*
*ربنا يستر وميطلعوش أذكياء ويتغابوا كالعادة عشان أنا مزعلش بس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*محيـط - طائرات الجيش تحلق في سماء «التحرير»*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*اعتداء الإخوان على وكيل نقابة الصحفيين بالإسكندرية*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:13





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
 الإسكندرية - هناء أبو العز وحسام خير الله


 
أصيب الصحفى فهمى السيد وكيل مجلس نقابة بالإسكندرية، بجروح  وكدمات بمختلف أنحاء الجسم بعد الاعتداء بمنطقة سيدى بشر الموجود بها  تظاهرة الإخوان.

وقام الصحفى بتحرير داخل قسم شرطة المنتزه أول اتهم فيه عدد من جماعة  الإخوان بالتعدى عليه بالضرب، وقام الأهالى بالإمساك بأحد المتهمين وتم  تسليمه إلى قسم الشرطة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* ساقط بتقدير خروووف جدا 


*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*صفوت حجازى: استقالة الرئيس من منصبه أمر يخصه*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:12





                             صفوت حجازى                         
 كتب سمير حسنى وعبد الوهاب الجندى


 
قال الداعية صفوت حجازى، إن استقالة رئيس الجمهورية أمر يخصه وأنا  شخصيًا لن أنتخبه مرة أخرى إلا عندما أعرف منه لماذا قدم على هذه الخطوة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*تمرد: نثمن تفويض جبهتي الإنقاذ و30 يونيو للدكتور محمد البرادعي «مُمثلا لها» فى حوار نقل السلطة مع القوات المُسلحة....*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجزيرة مباشر: مجهولون يشعلون النار بمقر "الحرية والعدالة" بحلوان*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:11





                             صورة ارشيفية                         


 
أشعل مجهولون النيران فى مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة فى حلوان، منذ قليل، حسبما ذكرت قناة الجزيرة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important] "تمرد" تلقي بيانها رقم "2" من أعلى منصة ميدان التحرير خلال نصف ساعة





​




 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل عن البيان الثاني لتمرد و متي سيعلن !!! - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن​[/COLOR]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*رسميا .. أمريكا تطالب مرسي بضرورة احترام مطالب الشعب والسماع لأصواتهم




 الثلاثاء 02.07.2013 - 08:06 م​*​* 

 وقال المتحدث باسم  الخارجية الأمريكية بأنه يجب الاستماع إلى صوت ومطالب  المصريين. وأضاف أن  الديمقراطية أكثر من إجراء انتخابات، بل تشمل ضرورة أن  يتم سماع أصوات  المصريين وأن يعبروا عنها بحرية.








 


كيري​أعلنت   الخارجية الأمريكية أن وزير الخارجية الأمريكي جون كيري طالب نظيره  المصري  محمد كامل عمرو بضرورة احترام الساسة في مصر لرغبات ومطالب الشعب  المصري.​

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل حرق مقر الاخوان بحلوان*


* كل دي مقرات بتتحرق 
البلد ريحتها بقت لحمه ضاني مشويه هههههههههه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*حرب شوارع بين الأهالى ومؤيدى الإخوان بدمنهور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*«مفاوضات الساعات الأخيرة»  مرسي يطرح تغيير الحكومة.. والجيش يحبط مخطط اعتقالات*

 
           July 02 2013 20:20:35















المصري اليوم 			 		 	   	 		 			تسارعت وتيرة الأحداث خلال الساعات الأخيرة، قبل انقضاء المهلة التى  حددتها القوات المسلحة للرئيس محمد مرسى من أجل تلبية مطالب الشعب والمقرر  أن تنتهى فى الرابعة والنصف عصر الأربعاء. 		 			واصل الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، القائد العام، اجتماعاته بأعضاء  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، لتدارس الموقف على الصعيدين الشعبى  والسياسي، فى ضوء ردود الفعل تجاه البيان الذى صدر عن القيادة العامة  للقوات المسلحة، الإثنين، وغادر القائد العام مقر الأمانة العامة لوزارة  الدفاع بعد ظهر الثلاثاء، إلى دار الحرس الجمهورى، للقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى،  بناء على طلب الرئيس للمرة الثانية خلال 24 ساعة. 		 			وذكرت مصادر رسمية أن اللقاء الذى حضره الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس  الوزراء، تركز على بحث سبل الخروج من الأزمة السياسية، وعلمت «المصرى  اليوم» أن أقصى ما طرحه «مرسى» من مقترحات هو تغيير الحكومة وإقالة النائب  العام «الذى عزلته محكمة النقض فعلاً» وإجراء تعديلات دستورية، وهو ما  اعتبرته مصادر عسكرية أمراً لا يعكس رغبة لحل الأزمة، ولا يلبى الحد الأدنى  من مطالب الجماهير. 		 			وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الرأى استقر داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على  رفض تنحى الرئيس مرسى، أو طرح إجراء استفتاء شعبى على استمراره فى الرئاسة،  أو تقديم أى مبادرات سياسية. 		 			واعتبر مصدر قيادي في الجماعة لـ«المصرى اليوم» بيان القوات المسلحة  انقلابًا عسكريًا، وقال إن القواعد الشعبية للجماعة وحلفاءها الإسلاميين من  أعضاء جبهة دعم الشرعية سوف يتصدون لأي إجراء تتخذه القوات المسلحة لعزل  الرئيس، حتى لو كان ثمنه هو الاستشهاد، على حد قول المصدر. 		 			وعلى صعيد المعارضة السياسية، اتفقت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى وجبهة 30 يونيو  على اختيار الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المنسق العام لجبهة الإنقاذ، ممثلاً  لهما في التباحث مع قيادة القوات المسلحة على خارطة المستقبل التي تعتزم  القيادة العامة طرحها والإشراف على تنفيذها فى حال انقضاء المهلة دون تنفيذ  مطلب الشعب بتنحى الرئيس وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، كما قررت حركة  تمرد اختيار 3 من قياداتها هم: محمود بدر وحسن شاهين ومحمد عبدالعزيز  للانضمام للبرادعى فى مباحثاته مع الجيش. 		 			وعلمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الدكتور البرادعى بدأ منذ صباح الثلاثاء،  اتصالاته بقيادة القوات المسلحة للتشاور، وذكرت مصادر فى جبهة الإنقاذ  وحركة تمرد أن رؤيتهما تقوم على تكليف رئيس شرفى مؤقت للبلاد تختاره  الجمعية العمومية للمحكمة الدستورية من بين أعضائها، وأن يتم تشكيل حكومة  كفاءات لإدارة البلاد، ورشحت «الجبهة» و«الحركة» 3 شخصيات لرئاسة الحكومة،  من بينهم د. محمد غنيم، ود. فاروق العقدة محافظ البنك المركزي السابق، على  أن يتولى مجلس الدفاع الوطنى برئاسة الفريق أول «السيسى» الشؤون الدفاعية  والأمنية للبلاد. 		 			وعلمت «المصري اليوم» أن القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة لم تستقر على  رأي نهائى بشأن خارطة المستقبل، وأنها سوف تجرى مشاورات مع ممثلى الفئات  الجماهيرية والقوى السياسية قبل الإعلان عن الخارطة، غير أن هناك اتجاهاً  قوياً لا يحبذ قصر مسؤولية الرئاسة على أحد قضاة الدستورية، ويرى إما تشكيل  مجلس رئاسى أو مفوضية تمثل فيها مختلف الفئات والطوائف والتيارات وتضم  ممثلاً للقوات المسلحة. 		 			وبينما يترقب الشعب المصرى فى الشوارع والميادين والمنازل البيان الثانى  المرتقب للقوات المسلحة، المقرر إعلانه مساء الأربعاء، كشفت مصادر عسكرية  لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن التصريحات التى أدلى بها الفريق أول «السيسى» يوم  الأحد قبل الماضى، والتى تضمنت مهلة أسبوعاً للتوافق السياسى قبل حلول يوم  30 يونيو، جاءت بتوافق تام بين قيادات القوات المسلحة، وعقب اجتماع لمجلسها  الأعلى صباح نفس اليوم، وقالت إن مبادرة قيادة القوات المسلحة بإنزال قوات  الجيش فى الخامسة من صباح الأربعاء، وانتشارها فى مدن الجمهورية فى غضون  أقل من ساعتين، تمت دون إخطار الرئيس مرسى، وأنها أحبطت خطة موضوعة لتنفيذ  حملة اعتقالات واسعة ضد شخصيات سياسية وإعلامية وحملة إقالة لقيادات الجيش،  كان من المقرر القيام بها بالتزامن مع خطاب الرئيس ليل الأربعاء. 		 			وأكدت المصادر أن بيان القيادة العامة الذى صدر يوم الأحد، كان متفقاً  على إصداره قبلها بأسبوع، وأن الأفكار الرئيسية التى تضمنها كانت محل اتفاق  بين القائد العام وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى فى اجتماعهم صباح الإثنين، ولم تتم  إحاطة الرئيس مرسى بالبيان قبل إعلانه. 	   	  http://www.egyptiansnews.com/News-5930.html#
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* #المنيا .. ميدان #بالاس الآن
#الصعايدة وصلوا ...!!
*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع استقالات الوزراء لـ6.. وقنديل لم يبت فى استقالة وزير الرياضة*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:19





                             هشام قنديل                         
 كتبت هند مختار


 
كشف مصدر حكومى مسئول لـ"اليوم السابع" أن العامرى فاروق وزير  الرياضة تقدم باستقالته للدكتور هشام قنديل، ولكن لم يتم البت فيها حتى  الآن كغيرها من الاستقالات الأخرى. 

يذكر أن وزير الرياضة قد حضر اجتماع مجلس الوزراء صباح اليوم الثلاثاء وعقب  انتهاء الاجتماع استقل سيارة ميكروباص سوداء برفقه اثنين من الحرس الخاص  به وغادرا هيئة الاستثمار.

ومع تقدم وزير الرياضة باستقالته ترتفع استقالات الحكومة إلى 6 وزراء وهم  الرياضة والخارجية والاتصالات والبيئة والسياحة والمجالس النيابية.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*"القاعدة" تخطط للانتقام من الجيش ومعارضي مرسي


*​*الثلاثاء 02/يوليو/2013 - 08:11 م​




​محمد الظواهرى زعيم تنظيم القاعدة​

أكدت  مصادر مطلعة لـ " فيتو" أن تنظيم القاعدة بقيادة محمد الظواهري يخطط الآن  لعمليات انتقام يهاجم من خلالها الجيش ومعارضي مرسي فى كافة أنحاء  الجمهورية . 

وقالت المصادر إنه أجريت اتصالات مكثفة من الظواهرى للجهاديين على مستوى الجمهورية للتحرك فى فجر الغد لتنفيذ تلك العمليات 

وأشار  المصدر أن الظواهرى كان يتم التحقيق معه أمس على مدار ساعة ونصف الساعة فى  قسم شرطة العريش وأصدرت رئاسة الجمهورية أمراً لمديرية أمن شمال سيناء  بالإفراج الفورى عنه وهذا كان قبل أن يصدر بيان القيادة العامة للقوات  المسلحة.

وقال المصدر ان الظواهرى تم تهريبه من العريش لجبال سيناء لتنفيذ مخطط الهجوم على الجيشوالمعارضة. 

وأضاف  المصدر أن المخابرات العامة الآن تقوم بالبحث عنه، بعد أن واجهت الرئيس  محمد مرسي، باتصالات أجريت من داخل مكتبه خلال الأيام الأخيرة بعناصر  جهادية داخل وخارج مصر.






​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو «الإخوان» يشتبكون مع أهالي «بين السرايات» ويقتحمون جامعة القاهرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*         استدعاء مفاجئ لطاقم ضيافة طائرة الرئاسة للمطار         *

 *كتب:خاص*

 *الثلاثاء، 02 يوليه 2013 08:17 م*








*الرئيس محمد مرسي​*


* 
علمت  شبكة الإعلام العربية «محيط» أن طاقم طائرة الرئاسة المصرية، قد أسُتدعى  بشكل مفاجئ من قبل قيادات أمنية، دون إعطاء أي مزيد من المعلومات لهم.
وقالت مصادر لـ «محيط» أن قوة تابعة للقوات المسلحة، تنتشر بكثافة داخل المدرج الذي توجد به الطائرة، وسط تكتم شديد.
*


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*  وجدي غنيم يكشف عن مفاجأه بالصوره على تويتر و عدد الذين خرجوا اليوم لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسى *
* 2013-07-02 20:08:13 
 
*
*




*​*
أكثر من ثلاثين مليون خرجوا اليوم لتأييد فخامة الرئيس محمد مرسى ريتويت حتى تصل إلى كل حالم وواهم بإسقاطه
​
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو قصر القبة يرفعون صور "السيسى" ويطالبون بنزول الجيش*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:25





                             متظاهرو قصر القبة يرفعون صور السيسى – أرشيفية                         
 كتب محمود عثمان


 
قام المتظاهرون والمعتصمون أمام قصر القبة والقوى الثورية برفع  صور الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع، فيما رددوا هتافات مناهضة  لحكم الإخوان و مطالبة بإسقاط النظام ونزول الجيش لتأمين المنشآت والجمهور.

وفى السياق ذاته، ردد المتظاهرون عدة هتافات منها: "انزل يا سيسى مرسى مش  رئيسى"، و"واحد أتنين الجيش المصرى فين"، و"على وعلى الصوت اللى بيهتف مش  هيموت".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*تعرض أحمد ماهر منسق 6 أبريل للاعتداء من قبل مجهولين أمام منزله*

*الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 20:14*




المهندس أحمد ماهر المنسق العام لحركة شباب 6 أبريل​
*تعرض المهندس أحمد ماهر، المنسق العام لحركة شباب 6 أبريل، للاعتداء من قبل مجهولين أمام منزلة أثناء توجهه إلى غرفة عمليات 6 أبريل.

ولم يسفر الاعتداء الذى تعرض له ماهر من قبل مجهولين إلا عن إصابات وكدمات طفيفة.
ويعتقد أن يكون هؤلاء المجهولين ينتمون لتيارات إسلامية أو بلطجية مأجورين  من قبل فلول الحزب الوطنى، بسبب موقف 6 أبريل ضد الرئيس مرسى وضد عودة  الفلول للمشهد السياسى.*
*



*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*ثلاث مسيرات تصل الاتحادية ووصول عدد الخيام إلى 100 خيمة*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:21





                             مسيرات تصل الاتحادية                         
 كتب محمد الديب وحاتم جمال


 
وصلت، منذ قليل، إلى الاتحادية ثلاث مسيرات، الأولى من رمسيس  والثانية من كوبرى القبة والثالثة مسيرة من أهالى مصر الجديدة، وقاموا  بالوقوف أمام بوابة رقم 4 المطلة على منتصف شارع الميرغنى أمام مسجد عمر بن  عبد العزيز رافعين أعلام مصر وعلم كبير مكتوب عليه  "كلنا بنقول يا رب".

وقام المتظاهرون بترديد عدد من الهتافات منها "بلادى بلادى"، و"باطل باطل"،  و"محمد مرسى باطل" و"حكم الإخوان باطل". فيما قام عدد من المعتصمين بنصب 5  خيام جديدة ليصل عددهم إلى الآن أمام البوابة 4 إلى 100 خيمة.


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصرع شخصين بطلقات نارية فى اشتباكات الكيت كات


  أمريكا: لو الحل في انتخابات عاجلة سندعمها

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

رفع صورة 'مرسي' أعلى برج شبكة خدمات التليفون المحمول برابعة العدوية​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*اجل| الإخوان يقتحمون جامعة القاهرة
**2013-07-02 20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16*
*​*​*




كسر  عدد من أعضاء تنظيم الإخوان من المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي باب جامعة  القاهرة بالجيزة، من ناحية كلية التجارة بزعم الإمساك بأحد المهاجمين لهم  بالسلاح من داخل الجامعة، كما أطلقوا الأعيرة النارية.
​
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل عن البيان الثاني لتمرد و متي سيعلن !!!
2013-07-02 20:13:25​​​




"تمرد" تلقي بيانها رقم "2" من أعلى منصة ميدان التحرير خلال نصف ساعة​​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*بلطجية الإخوان يعتدون على وزير الداخلية الأسبق بسبب مشاركته فى إسقاط "مرسي"

*
*7/2/2013   8:18 PM​






*​*
 حاول   بعض المؤجرين المُنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الاعتداء على اللواء   احمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية الأسبق، اثناء قيادته لمظاهرات ضباط الشرطة   لإسقاط الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي.​
وعلمت   بوابة الفجر الإلكترونية، أن بعض المؤجرين اندسوا وسط المتظاهرين من اجل   الاعتداء على احمد جمال الدين، إلا أن ضباط الشرطة وشباب تمرد نجحوا فى   انقاذه.​
وواصل   احمد جمال الدين، مسيرته مع ضباط الشرطة، مُطالبًا بضرورة رحيل الدكتور   محمد مرسي من منصبه بسبب فشله فى قيادة البلاد طوال عام كامل.​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل الجيش يحاول إبطال مفعول قنبلة خلف مبنى الإرشاد بالمقطم
2013-07-02 20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




21​*​*





عاجل:​الجيشيحاول إبطال مفعول "قنبلة" خلف مبنى الإرشاد بالمقطم​​





​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*أيمن على: مشاورات الرئاسة متواصلة للخروج من الأزمة السياسية*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:29





                              الدكتور أيمن على                         
 (أ.ش.أ)


 
صرح الدكتور أيمن على المشرف على المركز الإعلامى برئاسة  الجمهورية مساء اليوم بأن مؤسسة الرئاسة تجرى مشاورات متواصلة حاليا من أجل  تحقيق المصالحة الوطنية والخروج من الأزمة السياسية الحالية.

وأكد الدكتور أيمن على أن نتائج المشاورات لم تتبلور بعد، نافيا ما أذاعته  وكالة رويترز للأنباء من أنه تم بالفعل التوصل إلى مجموعة من الاتفاقات أو  خريطة طريق لحل الأزمة مع المعارضة، كما نفى ما أذاعته بعض الفضائيات نقلا  عن محطة CNN من أن الإدارة الأمريكية نصحت الرئيس مرسى بإجراء انتخابات  رئاسية مبكرة وقال إن ذلك ليس له أساس من الصحة.

وأوضح أيمن على أن لقاء الرئيس مرسى مع كل من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير  الدفاع فى وقت سابق اليوم كان بغرض تأمين منشآت الدولة وحماية المتظاهرين  بالإضافة إلى التشاور حول المشهد الداخلى والأزمة السياسية التى تمر بها  مصر حاليا، ونفى على وجود أى خلاف أثناء هذا اللقاء.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحم مجهولون بمحافظة القليوبية مساء اليوم الثلاثاء مدارس "الفتح" الخاصة التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمنطقة "الفلل" ببنها.​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*اليوم السابع: مصدر عسكرى يكشف بنود خارطة طريق ما بعد مرسى*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:28





                             العدد                         


 
ينشر "اليوم السابع" فى عدده الصادر غدا، الأربعاء، وتحت عنوان:  مصدر عسكرى يكشف بنود خارطة طريق ما بعد مرسى، وفيها: حل مجلس الشورى  وإعداد دستور جديد للبلاد وانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة.

كما تنشر "اليوم السابع"، ارتباك رئاسى قبل انتهاء مدة الجيش، وفيه:  الملايين فى الميادين يطالبون مرسى بالرحيل.. وسفينة حكومة قنديل تغرق بعد  استمرار الاستقالات.. وسى أن أن: أمريكا ترفع دعمها عن مرسى وتطالبه  بالاستجابة لمطالب الشعب.. ومحللون: وصف بيان الجيش بالانقلاب تزوير..  تفويض البرادعى باسم الجبهات الثورية.. والإخوان يحشدون أنصارهم فى  الميادين.. وتحذيرات للجماعة من العنف والانتحار السياسى.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*بلطجية الإخوان يعتدون على وزير الداخلية الأسبق بسبب مشاركته فى إسقاط "مرسي"

*
*7/2/2013   8:18 PM​






*​*
 حاول   بعض المؤجرين المُنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الاعتداء على اللواء   احمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية الأسبق، اثناء قيادته لمظاهرات ضباط الشرطة   لإسقاط الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي.​
وعلمت   بوابة الفجر الإلكترونية، أن بعض المؤجرين اندسوا وسط المتظاهرين من اجل   الاعتداء على احمد جمال الدين، إلا أن ضباط الشرطة وشباب تمرد نجحوا فى   انقاذه.​
وواصل   احمد جمال الدين، مسيرته مع ضباط الشرطة، مُطالبًا بضرورة رحيل الدكتور   محمد مرسي من منصبه بسبب فشله فى قيادة البلاد طوال عام كامل.​*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*  وجدي غنيم يواصل تهديداته على تويتر الان*
* 2013-07-02 20:28:55 
 
*
* 



 
 يا نصرانى يا علمانى .. جيشُ محمد راجع تانى​ 
 
	 تويتر               
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*حذير. هام من الشرطة
 بلغ كل الكنائس 
 هناك بلاغ من الشرطة 
 تفتيش كل العربات المركونة أمام الكنيسة وأي عربة غريبة نفتشها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل الجيش يحاول إبطال مفعول قنبلة خلف مبنى الإرشاد بالمقطم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* مش عارف لما نخلص من الناس دي هنضحك علي مين والله 
*





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*شاهد ماذا كتب عصام العريان على الفيسبوك الان
2013-07-02 20:22:35​​




آيات تلح على النفس أذكر بها نفسى وكل مؤمن، يقول تعالى :
"وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله."
ويقول سبحانه:
"وإن يريدوا خيانتك فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم."
اﻵيات نزلت بعد دعوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  لقبول السلم مع خصومه من اعداء الله وخصومه، فما بالنا بمسلمين يهتلفون مع  بعضهم البعض أو مواطنين يعيشون فى وطن واحد.
إذن الرئيس يقدم مبادرات للصلح والسلم اﻷهلى حتى لو تأكد من عدم جدية الخصوم.ﻷن الله أعلم بنيات الجميع ويجازى كل إنسان بنيته.​

الفيسبوك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الحرس الجمهوري يحمي وزير الداخلية السابق بكردون أمني*


الثلاثاء 02/يوليو/2013 - 08:25 م​




اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية السابق​*محمد بهنس*
*أصيب  اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية السابق، بإصابات متعددة في الرأس،  نتيجة اعتداء متظاهري الاتحادية عليه بالمولوتوف مرددين هتافات "اللي قتل  جيكا أهو".*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

*"حزب الكنبة" يتظاهر بالكنب والكراسى أمام نادى الصيد*

                           الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:34





                             صورة أرشيفية                         
 (أ.ش.أ)


 
تظاهر المئات من "حزب الكنبة" من سكان منطقة الدقى أمام نادى  الصيد بشارع محى الدين أبو العز للمطالبة بإسقاط نظام جماعة الإخوان ورحيل  الرئيس محمد مرسى، وذلك للمرة الثانية خلال المظاهرات التى تشهدها مصر منذ  يوم 30 يونيو.

وقد ضمت المظاهرة أعدادا كبيرة من الفتيات والنساء اللاتى حملن أطفالهن  معهن، فضلا عن وجود كبار السن يجلسون على الكنب والعديد من الكراسى حاملين  لافتة مكتوب عليها "حتى الكنبة نزلت ضد الإخوان".


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* سيدي جابر الآن
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الحرية والعدالة: الشعب فخور بـ«حكم» مرسي.. والفلول يشاركون في مظاهرات ضده

الناس دى بتتكلم كلام ذى الفل ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

طفل في قصر القبة: أول مرة أشوف رئيس هارب من السجن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*بالصور.. متظاهرو السويس: "السوايسية قالوها قوية آخر يوم فى الاتحادية"*

  الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو  2013 - 20:21







قام آلاف المواطنين وشباب الثورة بالسويس بتنظيم  مسيرة من ميدان  الخضر إلى ميدان الأربعين مرددين شعارات وهتافات تؤكد على  إسقاط محمد مرسى،  ورحيل نظامه والتأكيد وتأييد خطاب السيسى. 
 
شارك فى المسيرة عدد من السيدات والشبات بشكل ملحوظ وقادة عدد منهم فى   الهتاف وقيادة المسيرة عددت مرات مرددين هتافات " السوايسية قلوها قوية آخر   يوم فى الاتحادية – الشعب يريد إسقاط البتاع – الشعب خلاص أسقط الإخوان  "،  كما تلاحظ مشاركة عدد من الأسر بشكل جماعى والانضمام للمسيرة أثناء  مرورها  بشارع الجيش.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااجل

 يتم الان تجميع افراد تابعيين للاخوان و السلفيين فى سيارات مع كثير من الاسلحه و اليكم ارقام السيارات
 ميكروباص س ط م 8529
 تريوس سوده ملاكى س ج ه 1468
 رحلات بيضه 5993
 رحلات اسكندريه تيوتا بيضه 7793
 و سيارت اخرى فى ركب مجهز تنطلق الان من منطقة السيوف شماع المنتزه الاسكندريه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عــاجل :فرق القوات الخاصة تتحفظ على 30 من قيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل: سقوط قتيل في الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه بميدان نهضة مصر بالجيزة​ 





 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل سقوط قتيل في الاشتباكات بميدان نهضة مصر بالجيزة !! - مصريات - اكبر تجمع نسائي من اجل الوطن 
​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2013)

*ثوار الشرقية *

*يقيمون محاكمة ثورية للرئيس *

*أمام منزله بمسقط رأسه بالشرقية*

الثلاثاء، 2 يوليو 2013 - 19:52







 صورة أرشيفية 
الشرقية – فتحية الديب


 
يقيم حاليًا مجموعة من شباب حركة "تمرد" 
بعمل محاكمة ثورية للدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، 
أمام منزله بمنطقة فللات الجامعة دائرة قسم ثانٍ الزقازيق، 
وسط تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة من القوات المعينة لتأمين المنزل.


.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الإخوان يطلقون الرصاص من بنادق آلية على أهالي بين السريات   *
[YOUTUBE]QH3-8tVdmQs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ضبط كميات سلاح لا حصر لها ف مسيره جماعه الاخوان المسلمين باسيوط وتم ضبط معظمها*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*محافظات ومحليات ::: الجيش يقاسم الشرطة في حماية تظاهرات بقنا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* تتعرض الان منطقه العجمي ابو يوسف لمشاجرات واطلاق نار حي بين متظاهرين مؤيدين ومعارضين وهناك العديد من الاصابات 

 ليه التخلف ده مش فاهمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ربنا يستر
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* فرحة الشعب مع الشرطة في الاسكندرية


*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*اللوء سيف اليزل الخبير الأمني لقناة سى بى سى: بعد ان ينتهى اجتماع السيسي بقيادات القوات المسلحة بالأمانة العامة للقوات المسلحة سوف تسمعون خبر مفرح جداً.  
وطالب اليزل من الشعب النزول لمساندة جيش مصر، والاحتفال معه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*‏
*







​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*أكد وفاة اثنين من معتصمي ميدان النهضة أمام جامعة #القاهرة من مؤيدى الرئيس #مرسي نتيجة طلق ناري أطلق عليهم من بلطجية

 وأسمائهم "حمدى محمد احمد 55 سنة" و "ناصر على فرج 60 سنة"
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]



​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *باكينام الشرقاوي : مرسي هو الرئيس الشرعي للبلاد وسيصدر قرارات مساء اليوم تغير الحالة السياسية في الشارع وعلى الشعب أن يحترمها*


 
*لها  عيون  ولا  تري*

*وآذان  ولا  تسمع*

*وعقل  ولا  تفهم*

*أنها  مستشاره " اللي  كان  ريسنا "* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خالد خالد ANN د يحيى رباح .. الفلسطيني (حالا)
 يقول أن مرسي كان خدام اسرائيل فقدم لها التفكك الطائفي في مصر والأهم  الاتفاق الأمني والمسمى بالتهدئة الذي جعل حماس بدلا من مقاومتها  الاسرائيليين تقاوم الشيعة والليبراليين في مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عـــــــــــــا جـــــــــــل :

 القوات الجويه المصريه تحى ثوار الأقصر الأن بطرانها فوق سماء الأقصر .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*البديل || ﻋﺎﺟﻞ: ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﻣﻈﺮﻭﻑ
 ﻣﻐﻠﻖ ﺇﻟﻲ ﻣﺎﺳﺒﻴﺮﻭ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﻣﻨﺪﻭﺏ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺱ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﺎﺳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭﻳﺔ*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*يا جماعة دا واحد رشحوه بدل واحد تانى
 والناس انتخبوه علشان ماينتخبوش واحد تانى
 وطالعين بنهتف يسقط حكم المرشد يعنى واحد تانى
 فمن الطبيعى إن لما نقول ارحل.. يفهم الكلام ع حد تانى

 والنبى صح الكلام *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2013)

فى ضرب بين السريات والكيت كات وفيصل والهرم ، النظام يلفظ انفاسه الاخيره والمصريين يصارعون الاحتلال الاخوانى ، المجد للثوار !


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]q7Vp2h_WIDE[/YOUTUBE]

من أغانينا أيام نكسة 67 ........ وسنغيها فى أيام نكسة حكم الأخوان​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

[COLOR=black !important]




​

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

منصة رابعة تعلن مشاركة الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب
07/02/2013 - 20:40




أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية برابعة العدوية، أن الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب، وعدد من  مؤيدى مرسى، سيخرجون من مدينة 6 أكتوبر للمشاركة فى مظاهرات رابعة العدوية.




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*بالعاشر من رمضان.. مجهولان بالزى العسكرى يطلقان النار على سيارة ميكروباص
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* دميــاط ..
*





​


----------



## zezza (2 يوليو 2013)

الوضع فى الكيت كات صعب جدااااااااااااا الاسعاف رايح جاى 
كنا نازلين مع بابا مافيش مواصلات راضية تقوم و المكان تقريبا فاضى 
ربنا يسلم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*مجموعة  إخوانية تضرب النار الحي على الأهالي بشكل هستيري و تكسير سيارات  المواطنين بحي "الأهرام" أمام مسجد "إبراهيم مرسي" ... و الأهالي بالآلاف  يواجهون الإخوان"بالحجارة" ؛
 و أنباء عن قتلى و إصابات خطيرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*شهود عيان: وجدنا جواز سفر قاتل السفير الأمريكي بليبيا في منزل خيرت الشاطر*

7/2/2013   3:51 PM​​


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  شهود عيان: وجدنا جواز سفر قاتل السفير الأمريكي بليبيا في منزل خيرت الشاطر 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



  هدوء حذر يسود "الطالبية" بعد اشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالي
           تسود حالة من الهدوء الحذر محيط ميدان الطالبية بالجيزة حاليا، بعد  الاشتباكات الدامية بين أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسي من الإخوان، والأهالي.  وتشهد المنطقة سيولة مرورية.

    الوطن                      ​**


​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل أحمد ​#دومة من السجن: أفوض ​البرادعى متحدثا باسمى وبإسم ​الثورة ...​​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو رابعة العدوية يعتدون على نقيب شرطة بالاسلحة البيضاء والشوم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*  تصريح عاجل من الرئاسه الان*
*2013-07-02 21:05:21* *
* 

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important]*   	«الرئاسة»: نجري مشاورات لتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية 
* *
 	قال الدكتور أيمن علي، المشرف على المركز الإعلامي برئاسة الجمهورية، مساء  الثلاثاء، إن مؤسسة الرئاسة تجري مشاورات متواصلة لتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية  والخروج من الأزمة السياسية الحالية.  	وأكد «علي»، في بيان له، أن نتائج المشاورات لم تتبلور بعد، نافيًا ما  أذاعته وكالة رويترز للأنباء من أنه تم بالفعل التوصل إلى مجموعة من  الاتفاقات أو خريطة طريق لحل الأزمة مع المعارضة، كما نفى ما أذاعته بعض  الفضائيات، نقلًا عن محطة «سي إن إن»، من أن الإدارة الأمريكية نصحت الرئيس  مرسي بإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة وقال إن ذلك ليس له أساس من الصحة.  	وأوضح أيمن علي أن «لقاء الرئيس مرسي مع كل من رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير  الدفاع في وقت سابق، الثلاثاء، كان بغرض تأمين منشآت الدولة وحماية  المتظاهرين، بالإضافة إلى التشاور حول المشهد الداخلي والأزمة السياسية  التي تمر بها مصر حاليًا، ونفى «علي» وجود أي خلاف أثناء هذا اللقاء.
* *



*​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ضباط شرطة مصر يتحدثون
 نقيب ايهاب محمد 

 اهالي مدينه الاسكندريه في حاله حدوث اي اعتداء علي المتظاهرين في اي مكان  في المدينه برجاء الاتصال علي الارقام التاليه من ضباط نادي شرطه  الاسكندريه متطوعين لحمايه المتظاهرين بالتنسيق مع السيد مدير الامن و شباب  الثوره.
 الرائد/محمد شحمه: 01223340828
 النقيب/احمد فهمي: 01005882339
 النقيب/ايهاب عبد الفتاح: 01144425000
 برجاء تشيرها في مدينه الاسكندريه لحمايه الثوار و الثوره
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: على الرئيس مرسى أن يسمع صوت الشارع
*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اليوم لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسى    * *2013-07-02 20:08:13*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*خد  القبقاب  وأتكل  علي  الله *

​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*






​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مجلس الأمن الدولى يعرب عن قلقه إزاء الأحداث الحالية بمصر​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* مؤكدين على ضرورة الرحيل *

*   						متظاهروالإتحادية: لن نقبل أى تنازل من مرسى *








 تظاهرات قصر الاتحادية​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمود فايد ومحمود عبد المنعم: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 02 يوليو 2013 20:48 		 

	أعلنت المنصة الرئيسة بمحيط الاتحادية مساء اليوم الثلاثاء عدم قبول   المتظاهرين أى حلول ستشرع مؤسسة الرئاسة فى اتخاذها فى الفترة الحالية    مؤكدين أن الشعب المصرى لن يرضى إلا برحيل الرئيس مرسى وأن تتولى المحكمة   الدستورية إدارة شئون البلاد  مع تشكيل حكومة وطنية وإعداد دستور جديد دون   أن يكون الجيش طرفا فى الصراع السياسى.
 	وقالت المنصة:"أنا ماتردد بشأن أى حلول وسط ومفاوضات  تجريها القوات  المسلحة مع مؤسسة الرئاسة بشأن استمرار مرسى فى منصبه لن  ترضى به  المتظاهرين  أبدا  وأن مطلب الجماهير التى خرجت فى ميادين مصر  واضح للجميع  وهو إجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة  دون أى تدخل عسكرى إلا  حماية المتظاهرين  وأن يكون ضامن للتحول الديمقراطى السليم".
 	من جانبه قابل المتظاهرون  بيان المنصة بهتافات:"هو  يمشى..مش هنمشى"و"ارحل  يافاشل...ارحل ..يافاشل"و"شرطة وشعب وجيش..إيد  واحده"و" الشعب خلاص أسقط  النظام".
 	فى السياق ذاته أطلق المتظاهرون الألعاب النارية فى  الهواء ابتهاجًا  بتزايد أعدادهم فى إطار وصول المسيرات التى وصلت بمحيط  القصر للمشاركة فى  فعاليات ثلاثاء الإصرار.
 	فى نفس الإطار تدور المناقشات بين المتظاهرين حول  سيناريوهات الفترة  المقبلة ودخول العسكر مرة أخرى للحياة السياسية وذلك فى  الوقت الذى يتناقش  البعض أن الرئيس لم يرحل إلا بالدم فيما تهكم البعض  الآخر من احتشاد  المؤيدين للرئيس مؤكدا على أنهم أقلية  والشعب كله يطالب  بالرحيل.

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين مؤيدى الإخوان والمتظاهرين فى "ميدان بالاس" بالمنيا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* عصام العريان: هناك من يحاول أن يصمم ثورة وهمية كثورة يناير بـ«الفوتوشوب»، وإخراجها في فيلم سينمائي....*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الإبراشي يصل قصر القبة ويهتف برحيل مرسي*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *مصادر للحياة اليوم: الرئاسة قد تعلن عن حلول لإنهاء الأزمة** الحالية قبل إنتهاء مهلة القوات المسلحة*​
> 
> *ربنا يستر وميطلعوش أذكياء ويتغابوا كالعادة عشان أنا مزعلش بس*​



*لو أتغابو ... الشعب لسه في الميدان*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*اشتباكات بين الأهالى ومؤيدى الإخوان بشارع أحمد عرابى بالعجوزة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*
تمرد‎

البيان رقم 2
بسم الله ... بسم الشعب ... بسم الثورة ....
إكباراً وإجلالاً لأمر شعبنا العظيم الذي أبهر العالم كله بأكبر حشد ثوري بشري عرفته الإنسانية ... وتقديراً لموقف جيش مصر الوطني و استجابته لأمر شعبه ولزحف جماهيره ببيانه الذي أنذر فيه الرئيس المنتهية شرعيته مهله للخروج من الحكم تنتهي خلال ساعات.
تؤكد حركه تمرد التي يرجع فضل نجاحها لاحتضان جماهير شعبنا لها على وحده موقف قوى الثورة وعلى وحده موقف كل القوى الوطنية وعلى إتحاد ووحدة كلمتها وفي هذا السياق فوضت اللجنة المركزية لحركه تمرد الزملاء محمود بدر ومحمد عبد العزيز وحسن شاهين مسئولية التعبير عن قرار الجمعية العمومية للشعب المصري بتنحيه محمد مرسي العياط وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة .
 كما فوضتهم بالإستجابه لدعوه القوات المسلحة الوطنية في المشاركة الكاملة في وضع خارطة طريق يكفل استعاده مصر لثورتها من جماعة الإخوان التي انقلبت على الثورة وخانت دماء الشهداء .
إن حركه تمرد تتعهد لجماهير شعبنا أننا سنظل موحدين كما بدأنا موحدين وهي في هذا الصدد تعلن استعدادها التام للتعاون والتنسيق الكامل مع من تفوضه الجماعة الوطنية والقوى الوطنية والمعسكر الأساسي للثورة في جبهة 30 يونيو وجبهة الإنقاذ من أجل الوصول إلى خارطة طريق تحقق في النهاية أهداف ثورتنا ... ثورة 25 يناير في موجتها الأعظم في 30 يونيو في العيش والحرية و العدالة الاجتماعية والكرامة والاستقلال الوطني .

النصر للثورة ... الحرية للمعتقلين ... المجد للشهداء *


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل حرق مقر الاخوان بحلوان*​
> * كل دي مقرات بتتحرق *
> *البلد ريحتها بقت لحمه ضاني مشويه هههههههههه*​



* أكتر  من  15  مقر  أتحرق  لغايه دلوقتي*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع ضحايا اشتباكات الكيت كات إلى 4 أشخاص*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*اقتحام مقر الإخوان المسلمين بالتل الكبير وتحطيم محتوياته*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*تجدد اشتباكات الأهالى والإخوان فى مقر الاعتصام بجامعة القاهرة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل: قطار اشتباكات معارضي ومؤيدي ​مرسي يصل إلى ​**المهندسين
*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*استقالات جماعيه من حزب النور اعتراضاً علي بيان الحزب الاخير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



* 
  [COLOR=black !important] *عاجل: متظاهرو الاتحادية يرفضون حكومة جديدة وتعديل الدستور ويؤكدون ضرورة رحيل مرسي​* ​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*



​*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل : سماع اخبار تفرح الشعب بعد ساعه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى يعرض ع السيسى التنازل عن السلطة لقنديل ف اطار الدستور لحين اجراء انتخابات​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*ارتفاع أعداد المصابين فى اشتباكات بين السرايات إلى 10 حالات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (2 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *  وجدي غنيم يواصل تهديداته على تويترالان*​​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*كلاب السرايا  تعوي*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*منصة رابعة العدوية تطالب بالقبض على قادة "جبهة الإنقاذ"*​


----------



## fredyyy (2 يوليو 2013)

*رتبة عسكرية تؤدي "التحية" *

*أعلى مبنى الكلية الفنية لمسيرة متجهة إلى قصر القبة*​




الثلاثاء 02.07.2013 - 07:55 م 

مايكل عياد 

استقبل معتصمو وزارة الدفاع منذ قليل مسيرة تضم الآلاف قادمة من منطقة الظاهر وباب الشعرية وأحمد سعيد 
وانطلقت الألعاب النارية والهتاف "مرحب مرحب بالثوار"، "حيرحل حيرحل" قبل أن تكمل طريقها إلى قصر الاتحادية 

هذا *وقد أدت رتبة عسكرية* أعلى مبنى الكلية الفنية *التحية العسكرية **للمسيرة* طوال فترة مرور المسيرة أسفل الكلية.

هذا وقد أعلنت المنصة الرئيسة الآن الاعتصام عن قدوم الإعلاميين توفيق عكاشة ومحمد موسى وقوبل ذلك بالفرحة والهتافات. ​ 

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*إصابة 37 شخصا فى اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والإخوان بكفر الدوار*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*25 مصاب نتيجه اشتباكات االمنيا 
في صفوف المعارضين
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل.. عصام الحداد يطالب أمريكا والاتحاد الأوروبي بإرسال قوات دولية لحماية مرسي
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مئات المتظاهرين يحاولون اقتحام مقر "الحرية والعدالة" بكفر الدوار​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> عاجل.. عصام الحداد يطالب أمريكا والاتحاد الأوروبي بإرسال قوات دولية لحماية مرسي
> ​



*يجرب بامبرز ..... حمايته أفضل ....​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

"تمرد" تبدأ محاكمة الرئيس شعبيا أمام منزله بإلقاء الجرائم التى ارتكبها






قام ما يقرب من 300 من معارضى الرئيس بتنسيق من حركة تمرد بعمل محاكمة شعبية للرئيس وإلقاء الجرائم التى وجهتها تمرد له أمام المتظاهرين، وهى الجريمة الأولى انتهاك القانون والدستور بقيام الرئيس بإعلان الإعلان الدستورى بالمخالفة لما قسم عليه.


وتابعوا: الجريمة الثانية تعيين نائب عام ملاكى بالمخالفة للقانون وقام هذا النائب العام بسجن الثوار واعتقالهم، والجريمة الثالثة قام المدعو محمد مرسى العياط بتقسيم مجلس الشورى لمصلحة جماعته، والجريمة الرابعة قيام الرئيس باستغلال منصبه لتعيين أعضاء من جماعته أدت إلى الإضرار بمصالح الدولة وتدهور الوضع الاقتصادى لم يسبق له مثيل فى تاريخ مصر.

واستطردوا: الجريمة الخامسة قام المدعو محمد مرسى العياط بتعمد استخدام العنف مع المتظاهرين فى أحداث العنف وسقط شهداء أمثال جيكا ومحمد الجندى والحسينى أبوضيف، والجريمة السادسة سمح الرئيس بتكوين ملشيات مسلحة لترهيب المتظاهرين السلمين وقيامهم بسحل المتظاهرين، والجريمة السابعة افساد الحياة السياسية.

وفى نهاية المحاكمة أكد المتظاهرون ثبوت جميع التهم على الرئيس، مضيفين أن الجريمة الثامنة تتمثل فى الدستور الباطل والاستفتاء عليهـ، والجريمة الثامنة أن قام الرئيس بإصدار عفو رئاسى عن مجموعة من الإرهابيين والقتلة كان ضحيتها 16 مجندا مصريا والشهيد محمد ثابت ومحمد أبوشقرة.​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *يجرب بامبرز ..... حمايته أفضل ....​*



للأسف ماعدش ينفع دا و لا دا​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر أمني يناشد المواطنين الاستعانة بأرقام استغاثة الجيش حال وقوع اضطرابات 



ناشد مصدر أمني، مساء الثلاثاء، المواطنين، الاستعانة بأرقام الاستغاثة الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة، حال وقوع اضطرابات ناتجة عن اشتباكات تقع بين مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي ومعارضيه.

كان العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم القوات المسلحة، نشر أرقام الاستغاثة الخاصة بالقطاعات المختلفة للقوات المسلحة، وذلك بعد آخر تحديث لها.

وقال في صفحته على «فيس بوك»، السبت: «في إطار عملية تحديث بعض أرقام الاستغاثة بالقوات المسلحة، نشير مجددًا إلى أن التحديث الأخير لهذه الأرقام على مستوى الجمهورية على النحو التالي: مركز عمليات القوات المسلحة (16137- 16138)، والمنطقة المركزية العسكرية (16137 – 16138)، والمنطقة الشمالية العسكرية (035461738)».

كما أورد أرقام الاستغاثة الخاصة ببقية المناطق وهي «المنطقة الغربية العسكرية (0464400794 – 0464400795)، والمنطقة الجنوبية العسكرية (0882322785)، والجيش الثاني الميداني (0643357585 – 0643330801)، والجيش الثالث الميداني (0623682800 – 0623671962)».

وكانت عناصر تابعة للقوات المسلحة قد انتشرت على مدار اليومين الماضيين في القاهرة وعدد من المحافظات، للقيام بمهام تأمين المنشآت الحيوية، ضد أي عدوان محتمل قد يقع خلال مظاهرات «30 يونيو».

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

بيان من الرئاسة بالتنسيق مع الجيش 

قال شكري أبو عميرة، رئيس اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون، الثلاثاء، إن التليفزيون المصري ينتظر بث بيان من الرئاسة بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

كانت القوات المسلحة أصدرت بيانا أمهلت فيه جميع الأطراف السياسية 48 ساعة كفرصة أخيرة لتحمل أعباء الظرف التاريخي الذي يمر به الوطن والذي لن يتسامح أو يغفر لأي قوى تقصر في تحمل مسؤولياتها.
وأهابت القوات المسلحة بالجميع بأنه إذا لم تتحقق مطالب الشعب خلال المهلة المحددة فسوف يكون لزاماً عليها استناداً لمسؤوليتها الوطنية والتاريخية واحترامًا لمطالب شعب مصر العظيم أن تعلن عن خارطة مستقبل وإجراءات تشرف على تنفيذها وبمشاركة جميع الأطياف والاتجاهات الوطنية المخلصة، بما فيها الشباب الذي كان ولا يزال مفجرًا لثورته المجيدة.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*التيلفزيون المصري : بيان رئاسي خلال ساعات بالتنسيق مع الجيش​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

هتافات بمسيرة الشيخ كشك: و الله زمان و بعوده.. ليلة أبوكم سودا 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

إشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي "مرسي" بقصر القبة


الفجر
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مطار القاهرة ينفى تحرك طائرة الرئاسة من مكانها بالمهبط​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

عـاجل: صباحي والإبراشي يصلا محيط قصر''القبة''​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

قطع خط سكك حديد سيدى جابر تصعيدا ضد "مرسى"

تواجد عسكري كثيف بحلوان تخوفا من حدوث اشتباكات​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*قطع خط سكك حديد سيدى جابر تصعيدا ضد "مرسى"*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

نفى مصدر عسكرى وجود اى خطاب مشترك بين الرئاسه والجيش​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية:نرفض حكومة جديدة وتعديل الدستور ورحيل مرسى ضرورى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى اشتباكات المنيا إلى 15 شخصًا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التيلفزيون المصري : بيان رئاسي خلال ساعات بالتنسيق مع الجيش​*



*الجيش يُكذب الخبر

سلة المهملات امتلأت يا مرسى​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

.مظهر شاهين:مساعد للرئيس يطالب الحكومات الأجنبية بالتدخل العسكرى فى مصر..والإخوان يستأجرون بلطجية لترويع الشعب​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*طالب الدكتور محمد غنيم الشعب المصرى بالاستمرار فى التواجد بالميادين حتى زوال النظام وعدم تكرار خطأ 12 فبراير، مؤكدا أن الإخوان فشلوا فى الحشد فى المحافظات نظرا لوجود كافة الحشود لهم وللقوى المؤيدة لهم برابعة العدوية وجامعة القاهرة، *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مستشار الرئيس المستقيل: الحل في تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*.‎*

*


*
*فى أسيوط- ضابط يصلي بالمتظاهرين والأقباط يحمونهم
* *
 أدى عدد من جموع المعتصمين أمام ديوان عام محافظة أسيوط يمثلون كافة القوي السياسية والمدنية صلاة المغرب أمهم فيها أحد ضباط الأمن المركزي المتمركزين أمام الديوان لحماية المعتصمين. 

 وقد قام الأقباط من المعتصمين بتأمين المصلين حتى انتهت صلاتهم وعقب انتهاء الصلاة هتف الجميع مسلم ومسيحي إيد واحدة.*

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسؤول بـ«الإعلام»: الوزير لن يعاقب «الصياد» بسبب بث «بيان الجيش»​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*قصر القبة الآن: احتفالات بالألعاب النارية.. وفتح أبواب المترو مجانًا.. ولافتات تأييد للفريق السيسى*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصادر سيادية: الجيش في حالة ترقب اليوم.. ومساء غد يعلن عزله لمرسي إذا لم يبادر بالتنحي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الصحة " : مقتل شخص وإصابة 72 في اشتباكات محافظة الجيزة​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2013)

الاخوان تعى جيداً انها تتهاوى وهى الان فى مرحلة السقوط الفعلى
ولكن جميع حالات العنف هى محاوله للخروج الامن ع ما اعتقد
فالشعب المصرى وقع بارجله ع سحب الثقه من هذا الرئيس الفاشل 
اذا الشعب يوماً اراد الحياه لابد ان يستجيب القدر !


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* الزقازيق الان ..!!
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

أعضاء الإخوان بالأقصر يحطمون عددًا من السيارات.. ويحدثون العديد من الإصابات بين المتظاهرين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*هروب أعضاء "الإخوان" إلى الشوارع الجانبية بعد اعتدائهم على معارضي "مرسي" في فيصل*

كتب : محمد الأبنوديمنذ 2 دقيقة
طباعة  







*صورة ارشيفية*​ 
عاد الهدوء إلى  منطقة الطالبية في فيصل، بعد الاعتداءات التي حدثت مساء اليوم، من أعضاء من  جماعة الإخوان على معارضي الرئيس مرسي، وفروا هاربين إلى الشوارع الجانبية  بعد إصابة 5 أشخاص في الأحداث.
كما أغلقت المحال  أبوابها، نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة بين الطرفين، وعادت  حركة السير مرة أخرى، لشارع فيصل، بعد تشكيل لجان شعبية وتأمين الشوارع  الجانبية.


الوطن​

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

وصول مسيرة نساء شبرا إلى قصر الاتحادية وسط حماية الشباب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

"النيابة" تناظر جثث قتلى اشتباكات الجيزة.. ولم يتم التعرف على هوياتهم حتى الآن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* والله العظيم احنا شعب عظيم بما تحمله الكلمة من معني
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الوطن" تنشر أسماء قتلى اشتباكات "بين السرايات" و"الكيت كات" 

حصلت "الوطن" على أسماء المواطنين الذين لقوا حتفهم خلال الاشتباكات التي وقعت بين مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي ومعارضيه، في منطقتي بين السرايات وميدان الكيت كات بمحافظة الجيزة، وهم نصر فرج علي (45 عاما - عامل - يقيم بالمعتمدية منشأة القناطر)، أصيب بأزمة قلبية أمام جامعة القاهرة، وحمدي محمد (65 عاما - بالمعاش - يقيم بالوراق)، أصيب بطلق ناري في الكتف والظهر وتوفي بميدان الكيت كات، وكريم فتحي (25 عاما - عامل - يقيم بالدقي)، أصيب بطلق ناري بالصدر، وأحمد مصطفى كامل (18 عاما)، أصيب بطلق خرطوش بالصدر ونقل إلى مستشفى الموظفين وتوفي في الحال.

وقال مصدر أمني لـ"الوطن" إنه تم القبض على المتهم بقتل الثلاثة الذين لقوا حتفهم بمنطقة المهندسين، مصابا بجروح قطعية في أماكن متفرقة من الجسم، ويدعى رمضان ر. (30 عاما - طباخ)، وحالته حرجة ويصعب استجوابه.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*




*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر طبي: ارتفاع عدد القتلى إلى 7 في اشتباكات مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي بالجيزة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2013)

*الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى وصلت إليه نص رسالة بعثها عصام الحداد مستشار الرئيس للشئون الخارجية لعدد من الدول الأجنبية تعكس إصرار مرسى على إظهار أن ما يحدث في مصر على أنه إنقلاب عسكرى برعاية من فلول النظام السابق

قالت مصادر مسئولة للبديل : أن نص الرسالة بعثت إلى دول " أمريكا ، الاتحاد الاوربى ، روسيا ، المانيا "

وأن محتواها عكس شكوك عالية فى أداء المؤسسة العسكرية طوال الفترة الماضية مع قيام الحداد بتوصيل رسالة من الرئيس مرسى توضح تعاونه التام مع هذه الدول فى كل مطالبهم شريطة أن يتم مساندته لإستعادة الحكم فى مصر دون تدخلات من المؤسسة العسكرية

أوضحت المصادر أن السيسى أبدى إستياء شديد من نص هذه الرسالة وأنه عرضها على قادة القوات المسلحة من أعضاء المجلس العسكرى خلال اجتماعه الذي عقد ظهر اليوم ،

وعليه قرر السيسى أن تنتشر مجموعات اضافية من قوات الوحدات الخاصة ومكافحة الإرهاب الدولى و" قوات السيل " فى شوارع مصر كلها ، وأن يتم القبض على أى شخص يحمل سلاح من أي نوع والتعامل بحسم مع الخارجين عن القانون و حماية المتظاهرين .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*خميييييييييس على قناة 25 يناير نازل تلبيخ ف المسيحيين والبابا 
بس بصراحه له حق يكون محروق مننا ههههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *خميييييييييس على قناة 25 يناير نازل تلبيخ ف المسيحيين والبابا
> بس بصراحه له حق يكون محروق مننا ههههههههه*



مع انه الدكتور مانعنى عنه بس هاتفرج عليه :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الصفحة الأولى من أهرام 3/7/2013



​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

خميس من قناة مصر 25 : مرسى الغى صفقة استيراد ورد من الخارج ب 90 الف جنيه اسبوعياً 

عليا بالنعمة انت ذى الفل​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

النيابة تنتقل لسماع أقوال مصابى "بين السريات" وارتفاع العدد إلى 25​
انتقل منذ قليل، فريق من نيابة قسم الجيزة بإشراف حاتم فضل رئيس النيابة، إلى مستشفى أم المصرين والقصر العينى وإمبابة العام، لسماع أقوال 25 مصابا فى الأحداث التى شهدتها منذ قليل بين مؤيدى مرسى والأهالى فى منطقة "ببين السريات".

وذلك بعد أن أطلق مؤيدو الإخوان الرصاص على مجموعة من المعارضين، وانتقلت على الفور قوات مديرية أمن الجيزة، وتم السيطرة على الأحداث لضبط المتهمين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*المتحدث العسكرى: لا صحة لصدور بيان مشترك بين الرئاسة و الجيش*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مؤيدي الرئيس يقبضون على 5 أشخاص ويرفضون تسليمهم إلى الشرطة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خميس من قناة مصر 25 : مرسى الغى صفقة استيراد ورد من الخارج ب 90 الف جنيه اسبوعياً
> 
> عليا بالنعمة انت ذى الفل​



*وبيقوول هل تحول قداس الاحد لانقلاب فلولى صهيونى :smile02*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*
على قناه التحرير الان 

 قطع الاتصالات بين مؤسسه الرئاسه و جماعه الاخوان 
 الفريق السيسى يتولى جميع الجهات التنفيذيه فى الدوله *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مصر 25 : الرئيس يدعو القوات المسلحة لسحب انذارها ويرفض اى املااءات​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وبيقوول هل تحول قداس الاحد لانقلاب فلولى صهيونى :smile02*



ماتخافش من الهبله 

خاف من خلفتها :smile02​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين و"تمرد" تجمع التوقيعات بمحيط "الاتحادية"​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الدستورية: استمارات تمرد قدمت بطلب لرئيس المحكمة وليس كدعوة قضائية​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yylU3lGPh_I[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

عاجل: اقتحام مقر الحرية والعدالة بحلوان وسرقته​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

بالصور .. قنا ترفع صورة السيسي مع شيخ الأزهر والبابا تواضروس​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى يتحدى على تويتر : متمسك بالشرعية الدستورية ويطالب الجيش بسحب انذاره 

الرجل ده مريض بالبرنويا "جنون العظمة" ولابد من اعتقاله لخطورته فى هذا المنصب*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الأخوان تحذر من مخطط سيحدث ف التحرير والإتحاديه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

هذه الصورة التقطتها وكالة ناسا لمصر ليلا ..

وقد أعلنت الوكالة أنها من أروع الصور التي التقطت لجزء من الأرض ليلا ..

فمعظم الصور تبدو مظلمة من تناثر الضوء هنا وهناك , الا أن مصر تبدو كما لو كانت زهرة لوتس ذهبية مضيئة ...



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الدستورية: استمارات تمرد قدمت بطلب لرئيس المحكمة وليس كدعوة قضائية*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الأمين لمرسي: هعرف آخد حقي منك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عااااااااجل
 .
 .عاصم عبدالماجد اتقبض عليه هوا ومجموعة من انصاره في اسيوط وبحوزتهم اسلحه
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*
*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*شيخ الطرق الصوفية بتقدم باستقالته من الشورى تضامنا مع ثورة الشعب​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجزيرة: بيان للرئاسة بعد قليل*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*قناة الجزيرة انباء عن القاء الرئيس بيان بعد قليل يعلن التمسك بالسلطه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الجزيرة : بيان للرئاسة بعد قليل​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل .. ننشر رد مرسي على تهديدات الجيش

**7/2/2013   10:52 PM​*​*



*​*  قال الرئيس محمد مرسي أنه متمسك  بالشرعية الدستورية ويرفض أي محاولة  للخروج عليها ويدعوالقوات المسلحة سحب إنذارها ويرفض أي إملاءات  داخليةأوخارجية​*
*قائلاً  عبر تغريده له " #الرئيس محمد مرسي يؤكد تمسكه بالشرعية الدستورية ويرفض  أي محاولة للخروج عليها ويدعوالقوات المسلحة سحب إنذارها ويرفض أي إملاءات  داخليةأوخارجية ". ​*​​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل .. ننشر رد مرسي على تهديدات الجيش*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*نادر بكار: مرسى لا يمثل المشروع الإسلامى

**7/2/2013   10:27 PM​*​*



*​*
نجوى مصطفى

**قال نادر بكار نائب حزب النور، أن بيان حزب النور هدفه هو الدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية مبكرة، والانحياز إلى إرادة الشعب.​*
*وأضاف  بكار، خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "الحياة اليوم"، إن الموقف الحالى شديد  التأزم، وكنا نتمنى ألا يحصل أى انقسام بين المصريين، مؤكدا أن "المشروع  الإسلامى لا يتمثل فى شخص محمد مرسى أو حزبه، وإنما قواعد اللعبة السياسية  هى التى تحكمنا".​*
*

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - نادر بكار: مرسى لا يمثل المشروع الإسلامى 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

إصابة وكيل نقابة الصحفيين بالإسكندرية

شتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي في الدقهلية.. ولا إصابات بين الطرفين​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*عاجل ..القبض على أحمد المغير فى شقة بجوار سيتى ستارز بمدينة نصر*

7/2/2013   11:03 PM​​



تداول *نشطاء عبر موقع* *التواصل الإجتماعى*"  فيس بوك" نبأ عاجل يفيد بتمكن قوات تابعة للجيش من إلقاء القبضعلى أحمد  المغير أحد شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الملقب برجل خيرت الشاطر وذلك  بداخل شقة فى منطقة مكرم عبيد بجوار مبنى مول سيتى ستارز بمدينة نصر .

وأكد  النشطاء أنه تم القبض على المغير واصطحبته قوات تابعة للجيش إلى السرية 21 شرطة عسكرية بطريق مصر السويس الصحراوى .


شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - عاجل ..القبض على أحمد المغير فى شقة بجوار سيتى ستارز بمدينة نصر 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تجدد الاشتباكات بمحيط جامعة القاهرة..ومجهولون يقتلون شابًا بشارع ثروت​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

المتظاهرون يطردون عناصر "البلاك بلوك" من سيدي جابر بعد رفضهم الكشف عن شخصياتهم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

وكيل المخابرات السابق: الشعب يشعر بقوته بعدما ملأ الساحات.. وعلى الرئاسة الاستجابة 


"اليزل" للقاهرة اليوم: عصام الحداد اتصل بالغرب للتدخل فى شئون مصر​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2013)

*#المنيا تحترق

الاصابات والدم يملا الميدان
... 
بلطجية الاخوان والارهابيين معاهم سيارة تحمل فوقها سلاح الجيرانوف

والاسعاف فى كل مكان​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

منسق "تمرد": رئيس مباحث الإسكندرية يستأجر لنا البلطجية​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

صورة للذكرى

	 	 		 			الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 28 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 15) 		 	 	 		 			‏*سمعان الاخميمى*, ‏*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*, ‏*aalyhabib*, ‏*مونيكا 57*, ‏*اليعازر*+, ‏*انت الفادي*, ‏*DODY2010*, ‏*Dona Nabil*, ‏*بوب كمبيوتر*, ‏*fredyyy*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ممدوح إسماعيل يحمل "السيسي" مسئولية الاعتداء على مؤيدي الرئيس

لميس: مرسي فقد كل شئ إلا أمريكا

مسيرة حاشدة لمؤيدي «مرسي» تجوب شوارع كفر الشيخ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مسئول بـ"ماسبيرو": ينفي إشاعة وصول بيان التنحي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

"الإنقاذ": تحدى مرسى للجيش يضع مصر على طريق المواجهة والعنف

إطلاق نار وسقوط مصابين باشتباكات بين الإخوان والأهالى بالمنصورة
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

*البابا يلغي عظة الأربعاء.. ويدعو الأقباط للصلاة من أجل مصر*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى يتحدى على تويتر : متمسك بالشرعية الدستورية ويطالب الجيش بسحب انذاره
> 
> *


*
هل من الممكن أن يقيل السيسى ويُعين أحد الخلايا النائمة ليثير قتال فى الجيش كما حدث فى سوريا ..... *


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> هل من الممكن أن يقيل السيسى ويُعين أحد الخلايا النائمة ليثير قتال فى الجيش كما حدث فى سوريا ..... *



*ولا الجيش ولا الشعب ولا اى مؤسسه فى الدوله هتسمحله بكده
هو كنظام بيحتضر بس هانت *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*وزير الداخليه أمر بالقبض علي حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*عصام الحداد بيتصرف بغباااااااااء مالهوش نظير
عمال يعمل محاولات لقلب الغرب علينا وبيطلب مساندة النظام ومنع انقلاب الجيش عليه وبيطالب بقطع المساعدات الاقتصاديه لمصر
وكأول رد فعل جميع موظفين وزارة الخارجيه بيهددوا بالعصيان التام *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسي ما يقدرش يقيل السيسي .. الموضوع ده "مستحيل" .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2013)

*البيان شغاااااااااااااال​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

جمال جبريل: إجراء استفتاء على رحيل «مرسي» غير جائز دستوريا​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يوليو 2013)

مصدر لـ"تمرد" :ضغوط أمريكية على الجيش للتراجع عن موقفه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسي بيرغي علي قناه 25 يناير 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

بداية البيان بيذكر بظروف البلد قبل ثورة 25 يناير


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الرئيس يشيد بالإنتخابات الرئاسية الماضية​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : بايعتكم على ان أصون هذا الوطن ونستكمل المسيرة​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى مستمر بالكذب 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى يشيد بدور القوات المسلحة العظيم ف تسليم السلطة​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2013)

*بكينام الشرقاوى : فى طل هذه الظروف العصيبة ...قرر المرشد تنحى مرسى​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى : اردت ومازلت اريد ان تمتلك مصر ارادتها
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : اكدت سابقاً بأنى اخطأت 

-- تحركت ف كل الإتجاهات 

-- تحديات الماضى موجودة ( بقايا النظام القديم - الفساد - الوضع الإقتصادى  ......
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يوليو 2013)

لو أقال السيسي والجيش سكت يبقى الموضوع مطبوخ .


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : نواجه تحديات تحتاج الى وقت 

الفساد والدوله العميقة وبقايا النظام  مازلنا نعيش معه يعوق شباب مصر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> لو أقال السيسي والجيش سكت يبقى الموضوع مطبوخ .



i dont think so​


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يوليو 2013)

*لو ماجاش ناحية السيسي في خطابه او قراراته .. يبقى بالسلامة يا مرسي وهيتشال هيتشال .. لكن لو اتجنن واقال السيسي .. يبقى فيه كلام.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*عــــاجل ..القبض على أحمد المغير*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : واجهنا تحدى كبير ف الدستور والإستفتاء 

مايقرب من تلتين الشعب خرج وقال نعم للدستور 

ونحن الآن نعمل بهذه الشرعية 

-- هذه الشرعية تضمن لنا عدم وجود عنف بينا او سف دم إذا احترامناها 

-- هناك من يستغل غضب الشباب ف ظل الشرعيه 

-- رموز النظام القديم أعتادوا ع التزويير وتهميش الناس ومص دمه ولم الفلوس واسالها بالخارج
هم لايعرفون معنى الديمقراطية
لذا استغلوا غضب الشباب

-  اقدر غضب الشباب​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*البلاهة تتواصل ......... لت حريم مالوش قيمة​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : يحاولون الغاء الشرعية 

-- نريد الإنتقال الى مرحلة جديدة

-- إلى ابناء مصر ومعارضيه لا اوجه هذا لسافكى الدماء انما للمعارضين الشرفاء محترمى الشرعيه

لم أكون حريص على كرسى 
ولكن بعد اختياري من الشعب سألتزم بالشرعيه والدستور واحافظ عليه 
وليس لدى اى خيار سوى تحمل المسئولية 

-- دماء المصريين غالية عليا جداً 

- سأقف ضد من يحاول الفتنه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مرسى : يحاولون الغاء الشرعية
> 
> -- نريد الإنتقال الى مرحلة جديدة
> 
> ...






​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ان زهقت بقى الكلمتين هما هما بيعيد فى خلقتهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى للمؤيدين :: حافظوا على مصر والثورة واوعوا الثورة *تتسرق منكم فى اى حته والحتت كتييير *

علشان الثورة ماتتسرقش انا وسطكم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*هل هى رسالة مشفرة للخلايا الإخوانية ....... أنه يصر على المواجهة ........​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجنونة اشتغلت .......​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : اريد المحافظة ع النساء والرجال والجيش لأننا نحن الذى بنناه بالدم 

-- مرسى يكرر :: حافظوا ع الجيش معايا لأن الجيش أخدنا وقت طويل كى نصبح أقويا 


م الآخر -------------------- استعطاف بقى إخلص ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

العنف فخ اذا وقعنا فيه ليس له نهايه 
مرسى : نصبرعلى بعضنا البعض 
مرسى لكل الوان الطيف  ::: لا بديل عن الشرعيه الدستورية والقانونية التى افرزت رئيساً منتخباًلمصر لأول مرة ف تاريخها​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : فى اطار الإحتاجات والمليونيات لم تنقطع طول العام 

انا اسمع انصت اتخذ قرار 

ولكن عندما يوجد قتل وعنف وبلطجة وتزوير يجب ان تكون من تجاهى حركه 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : أدعو الى حوار ومصالحة وطنية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

تم الإقتراح على مبادرة فيها تشكيل حكومة وتشكيل حكومة جديدة

نناشد المحمكة الدستورية بقانون انتخابات ليقره مجلش الشورى وانا اقره لإجراء الإنتخابات البرلمانية 

-- النائب العام : كانت توجد مبادرة لحل الموضوع بالنصاب القانونى 

-- تكوين لجنه عليا للمصالحة

-- *وضع ميثاق شرف للإعلان *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى: ثمن الحفاظ على الشرعية هو حياتى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى : كنت وسأظل متمسكا بالشرعية والمسئولية​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى : الدستور عظيم جدا و23 عائلة وراء الأزمة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مبادرة لعمل اطار للعدالة الوطنية

عندما تم تقديم هذه المباردة تم الموافقه عليها بحضور 

رئيس الوزراء ووزير الدفاع 

- نعمل عليها جميعاً فى اطار الشرعيه القانونية 

------ ردود الفعل كانت الناس مش موافقين المعارضة مش موافقه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*مرسى: لا بديل عن الشرعية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*خالتي ام مرسي عزمان عالغدي وطبخالنا حوار 
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى يعود ليؤكد :: لابديل عن الشرعية 

والمبادرة مفتوحه للحوار 

أما الشرعيه قائمة والقانون قائم والنتخابات لا بديل عنها 

لأن الشرعيه هى الضمان الوحيد لنفوت الفرصة على بقايا النظام السابق​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

يخرب بيت ام الشرعيه صدعنا غير بقي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يرفعون أحذيتهم فى وجه "مرسى" أثناء إلقائه للخطاب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى: لا بديل عن الشرعية*​





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى ::سيسلك مسلك إذا سلك 

انـــا 
((((( اعرب )))))​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2013)

*الشرعية هى الضمان الحقيقى لعدم ارتكاب عنف​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : لن يعود النظام السبق لمساندتكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*




*

*  جيهان منصور تسخر من خطاب الرئيس مرسي  على تويتر الان*
* 2013-07-02 23:49:42 
 
*
*



*
*أكيد مرسي بيشوف فقط قناة مصر ٢٥ واشارة رابعة العدوية فقط!​*​ 

[COLOR=black !important]



​


​​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*ملخص الخطاب
 هتقولى امشى مش همشى
 هتجبلى حد يقولى امشى
 ما بمشيشششششششششششش
 قول عليا مجنون*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

لا بديل عن الشرعيه للنهوض والإنتقال الى مستقبل افضل 

مرسى اؤكد : التمسك بالشرعيه هو الذى سيقينا من النفق الضيق الذى لا نهاية له ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*بين كل شرعية وشرعية توجد شرعية ,,,,,*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : اوجه رسالة حب لكل المؤيدين والمعارضين

ويجب ان نقف للحفاظ ع الشرعيه وهذا من واجبنا كلنا 

الشرعيه بعد الله هى الواقى م الأخطر 

لا اسمح بمن يخرج او يهز عن الرعيه فهذا مرفوض 

مرسى : اُعلن بأسم الشرعيه ان مصر راضية بالشرعيه 

نتحاور ونختلف لكن نتحرك للأمام​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

ابوس فوق ايدك هات حاجه جديده غير خالتى شرعيه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*  ابو حامد يخرج عن شعورة على تويتر الان بعد خطاب مرسى المذاع *
* 2013-07-03 00:01:18 
 
*
* 




 
 



 
*​ ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الموت من اجل الوطن امام الأعداء والجهاد لمن هم خارج الوطن وليس اتجاه بعضنا

رجع تانى للشرعيه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

* كفاية يا عم كفاااااااااااااية
*





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

الشرعيه والشرعيه فقط صندوق وصندوق الإنتخابات 














وأنـــــــا وانت​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى : لا ارضى لكم بغير الشرعية ولا يهم بعض الناس 

مش هانسمح لحد يضحك علينا 

نحن جسد واحد ثورة واحدة​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

اهل اعُنى مصر كلها 

اى قرار او اقتراح مخالف للشرعيه فهو مخالف لإرادة الشعب

اتمنى لكم الخير ف المستقبل 





​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يوليو 2013)

مرسى: معكم الى منتهى الشوط الشرعى الى مصر الجديدة ومصر الحبيبه 

اشكركم والسلام عليكم​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2013)

*بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية عااااااااااااااجل : اشتباكات دامية وإصابة 100 بالمنصورة -​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 يوليو 2013)

*انتهى اليوم الثالث ....... وستذهب مصر نحو المواجهة ..... وكله للخير ..... فلن يستغرق الوقت كثيرا ........ ولنمضى لليوم الرابع فى هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3453131#post3453131*


----------

